# Stops Responding to Remote Commands



## eddieb187

Why does my TiVo Premiere XL stop responding to remote commands?
I stopped using the HDUI because of lockups and have been using the SDUI since 14.5 update and now this issue occurs. Did not happen before 14.5.
Several times now my XL has had this remote issue. Last couple of times it rebooted itself after about 10 minutes of no response.
This time after about 20 minutes it went to TiVo Central and remote command response it back now without a reboot.
And when will they fix the Resolution Output issue. Mine keeps unchecking all outputs but one, usually 1080i or 720p. No matter what I select after a short time only one output will remain checked. We need a "Native" override please.
Six months now and they still have a long way to go before the Premiere is finished.


----------



## jaredmwright

I have had the same remote issue running on 14.5 and 14.6 pre-release posted by TiVo Margaret. Sometimes the remote responds fine, but othertimes it lags big time and takes a while to register commands, or I have to enter them multiple times and hope it starts working. I haven't noticed my Premiere rebooting, although I have only had it since Friday. Overall the HD interface is much slower than the standard SD interface and I hope they improve it.


----------



## moyekj

You are not alone in the Premiere SDUI "freezes" (unresponsive to remote). In my case the TiVo does not reboot but eventually becomes responsive again after a couple of minutes, but it's still very annoying and something my S3 does not suffer from. There are others using SDUI also reporting this same issue. By any chance do you have a Tuning Adapter or External drive attached to USB?


----------



## jaredmwright

I am not using an SDV adapter or external drive, Comcast does not use SDV in my area yet and my TiVo is directly connected using ethernet to my gigabit switch. I have been trying to use the HDUI but the slowness really is a drag when trying to navigate, even just going forward and back to delete a show or make a small change is aggrevating due to how slow it is. I have also noticed in the HDUI when navigating My Shows list that I get a network error that network connectivity has been lost and it kicks me to the main TiVo screen and I have to wait for all of the images in the top bar to return before regaining use. This happened about 4 times this afternoon and I almost switched the the SDUI, but I figure the more people using the HDUI to report bugs and issues, the quicker they may be resolved.


----------



## jaredmwright

I started a transfer from my computer to my Premiere and it got stuck here after navigating to the My Shows list while it was downloading. It has been like this for over an hour. You can't tell in the picture, but the green circle is spinning, so it isn't completely locked up and my transfer appears to be continuing. I am going to let the transfer finish and see if it comes back, otherwise a reboot may be required.


----------



## curiousgeorge

jaredmwright said:


> I started a transfer from my computer to my Premiere and it got stuck here after navigating to the My Shows list while it was downloading. It has been like this for over an hour. You can't tell in the picture, but the green circle is spinning, so it isn't completely locked up and my transfer appears to be continuing. I am going to let the transfer finish and see if it comes back, otherwise a reboot may be required.
> 
> View attachment 13244


Shopping Paid Programming is rated TV-MA? What are they SELLING?

Ditch the HD UI and you should have less problems.


----------



## eddieb187

moyekj said:


> You are not alone in the Premiere SDUI "freezes" (unresponsive to remote). In my case the TiVo does not reboot but eventually becomes responsive again after a couple of minutes, but it's still very annoying and something my S3 does not suffer from. There are others using SDUI also reporting this same issue. By any chance do you have a Tuning Adapter or External drive attached to USB?


I have SDV with Time Warner Cable and that requires a Tuning Adapter.
I have the Cisco STA1520.
I do not have an external HDD attached though.
Why? Do you think the TA is the cause?
I have the same TA on my TiVoHD upstairs and do not have the remote response issue with that unit.
Funny, I don't have the resolution output issue with my TiVoHD either.
I should have just got another HD.


----------



## jaredmwright

curiousgeorge: I actually use pytivo to pull files with metadata into folders and that is the rating I used in the metadata. It shows up as "Paid Programming" due to the seriesid I used, which is rather fitting since it is Paid content in the folder not recorded. 

A reboot was necessary to fix the issue. The transfer finished, and was successful by the way, which means this is definitely an HDUI bug.


----------



## moyekj

eddieb187 said:


> I have SDV with Time Warner Cable and that requires a Tuning Adapter.
> I have the Cisco STA1520.
> I do not have an external HDD attached though.
> Why? Do you think the TA is the cause?
> I have the same TA on my TiVoHD upstairs and do not have the remote response issue with that unit.
> Funny, I don't have the resolution output issue with my TiVoHD either.
> I should have just got another HD.


 Just trying to find a common factor for those that do have SDUI freezes. Once in a blue moon I will get freeze on my S3 with TA attached as well and actually found a couple of times disconnecting the TA would unfreeze it. Before the TA addition to my S3 I never had these kinds of freezes which is why I suspect the TA contributes to the problem. So I'm thinking combination of Premiere + TA increases likelihood of freezes, but it's just uncorroborated speculation. Note that with TA attached every remote control action you perform gets communicated to the TA via USB - for my Moto TA there is an LED light that flashes whenever TiVo communicates with it, and every time I execute a remote command on TiVo a second later the TA LED flashes. So I suspect that passing the commands along via USB sometimes hangs up which then causes the TiVo to become unresponsive to remote control.


----------



## curiousgeorge

jaredmwright said:


> curiousgeorge: I actually use pytivo to pull files with metadata into folders and that is the rating I used in the metadata. It shows up as "Paid Programming" due to the seriesid I used, which is rather fitting since it is Paid content in the folder not recorded.
> 
> A reboot was necessary to fix the issue. The transfer finished, and was successful by the way, which means this is definitely an HDUI bug.


Heh. Thanks for clearing that up. I couldn't imagine what kind of shopping channels or infomercials you had there if they were MA-TV!


----------



## baimo

moyekj said:


> Just trying to find a common factor for those that do have SDUI freezes. Once in a blue moon I will get freeze on my S3 with TA attached as well and actually found a couple of times disconnecting the TA would unfreeze it. Before the TA addition to my S3 I never had these kinds of freezes which is why I suspect the TA contributes to the problem. So I'm thinking combination of Premiere + TA increases likelihood of freezes, but it's just uncorroborated speculation. Note that with TA attached every remote control action you perform gets communicated to the TA via USB - for my Moto TA there is an LED light that flashes whenever TiVo communicates with it, and every time I execute a remote command on TiVo a second later the TA LED flashes. So I suspect that passing the commands along via USB sometimes hangs up which then causes the TiVo to become unresponsive to remote control.


Cablevision acknowledged the problem with the tuning adapter. They had a tivo tech giy ask me if I would help debug the problem by reporting reguarly when it would freeze up. I told them I would not participate. I used to be a programmer so I dont have patience to do their work for them. I have removed the tuning adater ( I only get about 8 other chanels with it attached), asked cablevision to let me know when they fix the problem (haha) and now my Tivo performs much better.
I visit this forum to see if Tivo has fixed the problem. I know cablevision wont call me.


----------



## larrs

Glad I found this thread. I am having the same issue with one of my new Premiere boxes. It first happened last week while I was running the HDUI to try it out. We watched a show and talked about how cool the HDUI was and turned off the TV and went to bed. When we got up the next morning, the Tivo was unresponsive to the remote although the orange light would light on the unit when a button was pressed, it remained on the channel that was playing. I did determine that the guide button would work which allowed me to change channels that way but when I would press the Tivo button, I would get the "ding" but nothing happened- even after a reboot. I called Tivo support and they were able to get it back working using a kcikstart code to reload the menus. They suggested I go back to the SDUI until the next update, so I did.

Everything worked flawlessly for four days until yesterday. My daughter was watching a transfer from another Tivo and about half way through (the transfer was complete by that time), when she tried to skip through the commercials...nothing. This time, no "ding" and no response to ANY key at all. Even the kickstart wouldn't do anything. Luckily, this time a reboot fixed everything- for now.

Since this is our main Tivo with the most recordings, I am actually glad to find this thread. Maybe, instead of a major problem, it is something that can be fixed by a software upgrade.

BTW, I am on a wired ethernet connection and my cableco does not use TAs. This unit has an upgraded internal drive and a 1TB My DVR Expander connected via eSATA. Maybe this will help someone else.


----------



## chrispitude

This just happened to me for the second time in two weeks with the SDUI. It's recording something now so I just need to sit and watch until the end of the program and I can reboot it. Irritating...


----------



## desiboy

Consider removing remote batteries first to flush our remote memory. I had to do it once when the amber light in the (glo) remote would not go out.


----------



## curiousgeorge

Thought I'd give the HDUI another chance. Just had another lockup calling the TiVo menu. Menu displayed, discovery bar displayed, window showed live video, but TiVo would not execute commands despite the amber remote light showing the TiVo was seeing the remote commands. Tried ThUP, ThDn, Play, Play x 2 a few times, then let it sit for 20 minutes, nothing. Had to reboot. Thanks, TiVo.


----------



## chrispitude

Third instance of Premiere ignoring the remote in the SD interface happened today. The program I was watching was still playing, so I kept watching. Ten minutes later, the menu suddenly appeared.


----------



## moyekj

My POS Premiere in SDUI mode froze to remote control commands again twice today. Ironically one time was when I was actually going to navigate over to enable HDUI mode so I could get to streambaby which I learned is not possible in SDUI mode. Meanwhile S3 OLED keeps chugging along reliably. I actually swapped locations for S3 and Premiere - the S3 going to Living Room prime viewing location and Premiere relegated to Bedroom for less important recordings.


----------



## maggiethrock

Try turning off the LEDs. I've had this problem for a while. During one of the freezes, I was able to access all the menus and change channels with an app on my iTouch going through my network router into the ethernet port. It seems like its an IR interface overload so not sure why turning the LEDs off worked. However, I have the same set-up in living room (LR) as bedroom (BR) (SDUI, Premiere, Cox M-card, Cisco TA). BR set-up never freezes. 3 differences between LR and BR set-up. 1) LEDs off in BR; 2) output is 480i in BR and 1080i in LR; 3) LR is used a lot more than BR. So, I changed the LR set-up to no LEDs. The orange LED still lights up when I enter a remote command but this seems to cure the freeze. I'm interested does this work for anyone else or am I just lucky it hasn't frozen yet.


----------



## moyekj

Since I last posted I moved my Tuning Adapter USB connector to the other USB port on the Premiere and haven't had a freeze since. Of course it could be mere coincidence...


----------



## ncted

My XL did this since day 1. The other Premier did it less often, but we used it less often too. I returned the XL tonight. The other Premier is going back next week. They are just too much money to be that buggy. Not sure what I am going to do in the long run. Trying TWC Navigator now, and either it will teach me patience or lead to an early death. DirecTV is really the only other option for me.

Ted


----------



## moyekj

Well the jinx was on - had another freeze tonight...


----------



## NoThru22

I am using my brand new Premiere with an OTA tuner and network cable and nothing else. Had several freezes in the HDUI so I downgraded to SDUI and haven't had a freeze since. Been having a lot of problems with HDMI, though. Switching between HDMI inputs helps that, though.


----------



## moyekj

Had another freeze a few minutes ago.
FREEZE = Front panel acknowledges remote presses but TiVo does not react.

This time I disconnected USB cable to the TA and withing seconds my Premiere was unfrozen and responding to remote control normally again. I then plugged USB cable back in and everything is working normally again.

So at least in my case the freezes are being caused by Tuning Adapter. It's good to at least have been able to pinpoint the problem and have a workaround for it...

(NOTE: My S3 OLED unit has a Tuning Adapter attached but does not suffer from this problem - so looks to be Premiere specific problem, not a Tuning Adapter issue).


----------



## maggiethrock

Will, the turning off the front LEDs was just a coincidence. I've had 2 freezes in the last week. The first was cured using moyekj's unplugging the USB trick. The second time the trick didn't work and had to power down the premiere. It always responds to iPod over wireless commands so I'm baffled.


----------



## moyekj

Had a freeze again today and unplugging the TA USB cable also was not enough to fix it. I ended up pulling the power plug and changing USB connection to other USB slot on TiVo and then powering back up. It's a long shot that changing USB slots will help at all but I figure it's worth a try at this point. If that doesn't work then next time I'll swap Tuning Adapter with my S3 OLED unit for a while to see if that helps. I'll have to see next time if telnet interface to Premiere still works while in "freeze" mode.


----------



## larrs

I ended up getting a new cablecard installed and haven't had a freeze since. I was having some issue with the freezes then when rebooting, the cablecard menu would always come up with the screen saying the cablecard was not authorzed for service. After three calls, a cable rep came over that day and installed a new card (good service, for once). 

I haven't had a lockup since, although there has been one or two instances of the "long lag time" reported here- about 30 seconds to call up the Main menu when pressing the Tivo button. As a rule, we have decided that if this happens, no one is to press another button until the menu comes up. So far, this has kept the lockups at bay (crossed fingers, toes, arms , legs, eyes, etc.).

I wonder if part of my problem was the repeated button presses causing memory overload?


----------



## TishTash

Starting this past weekend, my Premiere XL also stopped responding to its remote. As some of you noted, the light on the remote worked, the amber light on the unit lit up, but there was no response. The weird part is that the machine continued to record, and the picture was not frozen (both tuners, it appears, since once it was the other tuner that was recording); just no response to remotes despite lights on both ends lighting up.

First thing I did was unplug and plug. This of course resolved the issue, but it reoccurred a couple days later. This time, succumbing to the human tendency to fix things with brute force, I kept pressing all the remote buttons. After several key presses, the Premiere XL simply restarted on its own. Several farflung potential nightmare scenarios ensued in my imagination.

First I thought it might be a hard drive problem. Someone suggested a kickstart 54 to see if the hard drive was ok. Fair enough, but one thing bothered me: There was no picture freeze.

After digging a bit in various forums, it seems the following are true in these (somewhat alarmingly common, at least for Premiere XLs) instances:

1) The remote and unit respond via lights, despite no results,

2) The picture and recordings continue unaffected,

3) If one continues pressing remote keys, the unit eventually restarts, but, and very importantly

4) If left alone, the unit continues to function (albeit without remote access), and after several minutes (or perhaps even longer), the unit becomes responsive again ... sometimes.

Upon further digging, the following are also true:

4) If you have a Tuning Adapter attached to your unit, these problems tend to be exacerbated,

5) While not responding to the IR remote, as someone earlier mentioned, the unit will respond to an a network remote app, say on an iTouch or iPhone, which utilizes the network connection to remote control the TiVo unit, and

6) As someone else also mentioned before, the unit will also respond in this state to the new TiVo Slide remote, which also doesn't use IR, but Bluetooth via USB.

So it seems there is something with Premiere XLs that for lack of a better term "clogs" up the IR passthrough from the remote to the unit, apparently temporarily, but for how long at any one time is anyone's guess. Further clogging up the IR queue results in some kind of overflow error that forces the unit to restart. Waiting may or may not resolve the issue eventually. At the same time, the "unresponsive" unit does respond to other non-IR remote options (iPhone/iTouch app; TiVo Slide remote). (Now, why this is affecting XLs vs non-XLs, and more those with tuning adapters ... who knows?)

Does this make any sense to anyone here? TiVo has acknowledged this issue with XLs, and are working on a permanent fix. At least there are two somewhat kludgey workarounds, and more importantly, this doesn't seem like it's a hard drive issue, and for that, hurray.


----------



## moyekj

TishTash, yes I think that it is an excellent summary based on various reports on this issue so far. I can't confirm if telnet interface works during freeze or not as I haven't tried that, but my guess is it does work as everything else on the unit appears fully functional, including current recordings and serving up shows to another TiVo or PC. I'll certainly try the telnet interface next time I run into a freeze as that's a viable alternative/workaround. One could probably plug in a USB keyboard and have that work as well.

When you say "TiVo has acknowledged this issue with XLs" do you have a reference for that? I haven't seen that information anywhere. Plus I should add I have a non-XL unit and have this freeze issue, so it's not XL only. I could perform an experiment where I leave the Tuning Adapter unplugged from USB for a few days to see if I get any freezes as another way of pinpointing if issue is related to Tuning Adapter in my case or not. I currently have no need for any of the SDV channels anyway.


----------



## TishTash

moyekj said:


> When you say "TiVo has acknowledged this issue with XLs" do you have a reference for that? I haven't seen that information anywhere..


When I called TiVo about this issue, the CSR told me that this issue has been reported before, and they were working on a solution. I'm not sure if that was just a prefab line or not, but there it is.


----------



## spinhar

I have 4 Premier XLs. And only on the one with a tuning adapter have I had the remote stop responding. I see live TV, no freeze, but am unable to do anything to the TiVo. Have had to reboot. Has happened twice after the tuning adapter installed 2 weeks ago. Was wondering if it could be something to do with the SDV channels,??


----------



## caseybea

I had this happen on my premiere the other day. I've owned the unit for 2 weeks. My gut feeling, is when it locked up I think I had pressed multiple buttons (one after the other) "too fast" for the unit to process correctly.

I am only guessing here, but I would guess if you slow down a bit on the remote, it won't lock up.

(note: I consider this a WORKAROUND of course, not a "fix")....


----------



## moyekj

No, in most cases my "freezes" were when I first parked in front of the unit to start watching something and simply pressing TiVo button on remote to get to Now Playing List - i.e. The unit was already in freeze state before I started doing anything with remote.

FWIW I switched to use other (upper) usb port on my Premiere for Tuning Adapter connection a couple of days ago and so far no freeze. Doesn't really mean anything yet - I would like to go at least a full week without a freeze for it to mean something.


----------



## Jeshimon

It was particularly bad last night (10/18/2010), could not get back back to normal play after fast forwarding through a comercial. *VERY* frustrating!


----------



## moyekj

Just had a freeze yet again. Telnet interface did NOT work while in that state but I could still pull now playing list, download shows from it and start MRV from another TiVo. Unplugging USB interface of Tuning Adapter didn't help and since telnet interface doesn't work either I don't even have a workaround for this issue. I've tried just about everything I can think of at this point. 2 more things to try:

1. I'm using original backlit remote that came with my S3. Maybe I should just use the remote that came with Premiere instead.
2. Try for a few days without Tuning Adapter attached.

EDIT: Shortly after rebooting to recover from this freeze I noticed that the software had upgraded to 14.6 software overnight. Highly doubt 14.6 will be any better (in fact I think 14.6 was already installed before the latest freeze since the reboot took only about 6 minutes total).


----------



## MereyGnome

TishTash said:


> 6) As someone else also mentioned before, the unit will also respond in this state to the new TiVo Slide remote, which also doesn't use IR, but Bluetooth via USB.


This isn't true for us. We have the slide remote and we started getting the frozen remote signal last week. We first thought there was a disconnect between the slide remote and the Bluetooth USB port, but we dug out our old original remote (which normally also works along with the slide remote) and that wasn't working as well. Also (just fyi), we're hooked up to the Cisco tuner adapter.

So, we rebooted and all was well until just now. I turned on the tv with the slide remote but I can't get to Tivo Central (we exclusively use the SDI). So, I've rebooted, but it looks like we're getting the 14.6 software upgrade right now because the screen currently says: "Preparing the service update...This may take up to an hour, possibly longer." Hmm... not very convenient.


----------



## moyekj

MereyGnome said:


> This isn't true for us. We have the slide remote and we started getting the frozen remote signal last week. We first thought there was a disconnect between the slide remote and the Bluetooth USB port, but we dug out our old original remote (which normally also works along with the slide remote) and that wasn't working as well. Also (just fyi), we're hooked up to the Cisco tuner adapter.
> 
> So, we rebooted and all was well until just now. I turned on the tv with the slide remote but I can't get to Tivo Central (we exclusively use the SDI). So, I've rebooted, but it looks like we're getting the 14.6 software upgrade right now because the screen currently says: "Preparing the service update...This may take up to an hour, possibly longer." Hmm... not very convenient.


 That matches what happens to me as well. The telnet interface didn't work for me in freeze state either, so basically the freeze means TiVo will not accept input from any method (IR, telnet/ethernet or USB), but in all other aspects seems to continue to record and server up shows to PCs or other units without trouble. Kind of useless and annoying if you are sitting in front of it though. I've relegated my Premiere to second class status upstairs for now mostly because of this issue.


----------



## TishTash

Well it happened again: the Premiere XL decided to not respond to remotes. Only this time, it wasn't even responding to my iPhone network remote app for me either. (I don't have a slide remote, so I didn't try that.) Ten or so minutes later, it started responding again, but after some brief exultation, it started behaving erratically--freezing, pixellating--then restarted. 

The optimistic news is that on reboot, I got 14.6 installed. (It took over half-an-hour, during which I almost pulled the plug.) I also hope that with this things will stabilize on this front.

P.S. This one does have a Cisco tuning adapter installed. Perhaps not coincidentally, this started happening after the spontaneous TA restarts stopped happening. Seems like we're just trading one problem for another....

P.P.S. Rumors on the Cablevision front: The elsewhere-mentioned news of their completely dropping all analog signals is whispered to be an abandonment of switched digital video and thereby TAs. I'll believe it when I see it, but that would (when and if it happens) solve many a thing.


----------



## moyekj

Might as well jinx myself... I've gone a whole day actively using Premiere without a freeze. Amazing. I even got adventurous and used Pandora & Netflix on that unit as well. Could it be that 14.6 is the answer?


----------



## TishTash

moyekj said:


> Might as well jinx myself... I've gone a whole day actively using Premiere without a freeze. Amazing. I even got adventurous and used Pandora & Netflix on that unit as well. Could it be that 14.6 is the answer?


I have also found it remarkably stable (for now). I don't think it's 14.6, because it was freezing and restarting on 14.6. The bigger difference is that I disconnected the Cisco TA. I know your last message said you were doing the same; is that still the case with your current stability?

P.S. TiVo CSR states that this is an issue (surprise surprise) with the Cisco TA. The first problems were the constant restarts with Cisco-Cablevision. Then it was the inability to download the correct channel maps with that combination. Both seem to have been resolved as of late, but now we have the remote control-hangup issue. They are "working on it," so hopefully we'll be able to have our TAs and our remotes too.


----------



## moyekj

I still have my Motorola TA attached to the Premiere for now. I figure I would give 14.6 a chance to see if it helped with this problem and so far so good (could be coincidence). I wouldn't put the blame on Moto TA since my S3 with Moto TA works flawlessly. I think if this problem is indeed related to TA it's the USB driver on the Premiere for the TAs that has a problem.


----------



## chrispitude

I sure hope they fix it soon. It happened again last night (SD menus!), but it happened to my wife. She was not pleased. When mama's not happy, ain't nobody happy.


----------



## MereyGnome

moyekj said:


> Might as well jinx myself... I've gone a whole day actively using Premiere without a freeze. Amazing. I even got adventurous and used Pandora & Netflix on that unit as well. Could it be that 14.6 is the answer?


My husband reports that just a mere few hours after the 14.6 update install, we had the frozen remote problem again. So, I suppose it must be a Cisco TA problem.

Ugh!

To disconnect the TA or not to disconnect the TA?


----------



## moyekj

2 whole days now without a freeze on my Premiere (Moto TA still attached). Fingers crossed that 14.6 did fix the issue for me...


----------



## TishTash

MereyGnome said:


> My husband reports that just a mere few hours after the 14.6 update install, we had the frozen remote problem again. So, I suppose it must be a Cisco TA problem.
> 
> Ugh!
> 
> To disconnect the TA or not to disconnect the TA?


I ended up (serendipitously) having the following happen:

1) Unit stopped responding to remote signals (both IR and network), and Premiere soon reset;

2) 14.6 was installed (took over half-an-hour, during which I almost unplugged the unit manually before it completed);

3) After a day of hoping, unit again stopped responding to remote(s), and soon reset again;

4) I disconnected Cisco tuning adapter during reboot;

5) After almost two days of no problems, I delicately reconnected the TA (having incidentally switched USB ports with the Wireless adapter); and ...

6) So far, so good, WITH the TA connected.

I'm thinking that whatever reason(s) are causing this issue with Premieres and Cisco TAs _may_ have been addressed with 14.6, but perhaps required a second reboot after installation. Therefore, you might entertain restarting again when you're able, whether it's with or without connecting the TA is up to you. YMMV.


----------



## moyekj

TishTash said:


> 6) So far, so good, WITH the TA connected.
> 
> I'm thinking that whatever reason(s) are causing this issue with Premieres and Cisco TAs _may_ have been addressed with 14.6, but perhaps required a second reboot after installation. Therefore, you might entertain restarting again when you're able, whether it's with or without connecting the TA is up to you. YMMV.


 I've gone over 2 whole days now without a freeze (with TA still connected to other TiVo USB port) and no freeze. Hopefully it's no coincidence and 14.6 actually does help...


----------



## TishTash

moyekj said:


> I've gone over 2 whole days now without a freeze (with TA still connected to other TiVo USB port) and no freeze. Hopefully it's no coincidence and 14.6 actually does help...


You also have a Motorola TA, which has had less problems than Cablevision's Cisco TA. So here's hoping for both of us.

P.S. Since there are only two USBs, if one gets the Slide Remote, one needs a powered hub to fit it PLUS the Tuning Adapter and the Wireless Networking Adapter. I wonder if the hub itself might keep this remote-hanging phenomenon away.

(Since TiVo recommends the Wireless Adapter be directly plugged into the Premiere's USB, and not the hub, that leaves the TA and Slide Remote to share the hub.)

I just got the remote and hub shipped to me, so I'll tell you what ensues (or hopefully doesn't ensue, if you get my drift).


----------



## moyekj

4 solid days now and Premiere is behaving very well I am happy to report. Next check point will be a whole week hopefully of no freezes at which point I'll be a lot happier with my Premiere purchase.


----------



## treat2day

The original remote is always reliable.

The problem began with the Glo remote but never on the original peanut boring remote.

IN MY OPINION--A learning remote has always been a problem regardless what brand you buy.

The following procedure will reset all of the key functions on the remote, clearing the remote address, TV and A/V codes, as well as any programmable buttons.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/...lkL1BWNWlsNGRr

Remote Address
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/274/related/1


----------



## TishTash

There may be something to using a programmable vs nonprogrammable remote, but I doubt it, since I've also had problems with the latter as well as network remotes and the slide remote. 

For what it's worth, I also seem to be having as much success without the remote hangups, close to five days so far. I did swap the USB ports between the TA and wireless adapter because I heard a rumor that fewer problems were noted with the TA plugged into USB2, so maybe that's it.

In the end, whether it was v14.6, new TA firmware, USB or IR conflicts, the big thing is that it's working now.


----------



## TishTash

moyekj said:


> 4 solid days now and Premiere is behaving very well I am happy to report. Next check point will be a whole week hopefully of no freezes at which point I'll be a lot happier with my Premiere purchase.


Same here, for a week now. I can't say for sure, but there must have been something between 14.6, switching the TA to USB2 (instead of the top one), and then going to a USB hub to accomodate the Slide Remote. Hope the same is going on for you.


----------



## Wingershute

My Tivo locked up today out of the blue. It would not respond to any remote button presses. I looked at the back of the box and noticed that the power cord was not pushed in all the way. Well I pushed the cord in and magically the Tivo worked again. Strange. Has anyone experienced something like this?


----------



## moyekj

TishTash said:


> Same here, for a week now. I can't say for sure, but there must have been something between 14.6, switching the TA to USB2 (instead of the top one), and then going to a USB hub to accomodate the Slide Remote. Hope the same is going on for you.


 Yup, still good with no freezes. Ironically though I had switched TA connection to the top USB port on TiVo instead of the lower one (in my case other USB port is unused). So I'm inclined to believe 14.6 may have been the real fix.


----------



## moyekj

Over 1 week now with heavy use and 0 freezes. 14.6 with SDUI seems to be very stable for me I am delighted to report. I think I can call this issue as solved for my unit.


----------



## TishTash

moyekj said:


> Over 1 week now with heavy use and 0 freezes. 14.6 with SDUI seems to be very stable for me I am delighted to report. I think I can call this issue as solved for my unit.


Well, for me, yes and no. It froze twice, once it restarted, the second time it came back after a couple minutes. The workaround is when it does freeze, try to limit your forced keystrokes, and the machine will usually right itself. Too many forces will restart the TiVo (as will disconnecting the TA).

14.6 is definitely an improvement, but this also highlights the fact that TAs (more Cisco than Motorola) are an instigator, and USB conflicts play a large role (since port selection seems involved). [OTOH, the type of remote--network, slide USB--doesn't seem to be as relevant as first thought.]

Stay tuned, and don't go crazy with the remote.


----------



## TishTash

Here's something I found interesting from TiVo itself:



> While we do not have any known solutions for freezes like this, we do have a work around I would like you to try to see if it works for you. If the TiVo box becomes unresponsive, I would like you to key in the following sequence on the remote to reboot just the interface rather than the entire TiVo box. That sequence is *Thumbs Up, Thumbs Down, Play, Play*. It should take about 30 seconds, but should bring back functionality to you. If it does work, then we are looking at one of the bugs that we are still trying to hammer out in the interface. We have resolved most of these issues, but for some customers the problem persists. We are continuing work on them to get a resolution out to our customers as soon as possible.


An interface reboot might just be the thing, so I'm gonna try this next time. Wish me luck!

P.S. Emailing TiVo has resulted in extraordinarily useful workarounds like this, so customer service gets a nice pat on the back.


----------



## moyekj

TishTash said:


> Here's something I found interesting from TiVo itself:
> 
> 
> TiVo said:
> 
> 
> 
> While we do not have any known solutions for freezes like this, we do have a work around I would like you to try to see if it works for you. If the TiVo box becomes unresponsive, I would like you to key in the following sequence on the remote to reboot just the interface rather than the entire TiVo box. That sequence is Thumbs Up, Thumbs Down, Play, Play. It should take about 30 seconds, but should bring back functionality to you. If it does work, then we are looking at one of the bugs that we are still trying to hammer out in the interface. We have resolved most of these issues, but for some customers the problem persists. We are continuing work on them to get a resolution out to our customers as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> An interface reboot might just be the thing, so I'm gonna try this next time. Wish me luck!
> 
> P.S. Emailing TiVo has resulted in extraordinarily useful workarounds like this, so customer service gets a nice pat on the back.
Click to expand...

 That workaround has been floating around Premiere forums for a while, but I got the impression that is only relevant for flash-based HDUI and does nothing for SDUI. In any case back when I was having freezes I tried that sequence (in SDUI) and it never did anything for me.
I'm still happy to report not a single freeze yet following the 14.6 software release.


----------



## TishTash

moyekj said:


> That workaround has been floating around Premiere forums for a while, but I got the impression that is only relevant for flash-based HDUI and does nothing for SDUI. In any case back when I was having freezes I tried that sequence (in SDUI) and it never did anything for me.
> I'm still happy to report not a single freeze yet following the 14.6 software release.


Oh well, back to the drawing board.

The good thing is when I do encounter a freeze, waiting a bit and most importantly, _not touching a remote button,_ usually ends up getting the unit back after a couple minutes.


----------



## moraga695

I've had about three instances of failure to respond to the remote since I got 14.6, so it was not a fix for me. In fact, I haven't been able to tell any difference between 14.5 and 14.6.

I don't believe the problem has anything to do with having a TA. I have no proof, just doesn't pass the logic test for me.

Has anybody called TiVo tech support on this issue? If so, it would be interesting to hear the "official line".

By the way, I received a survey from TiVo recently about my new Premier XL. I responded that there are lots of problems and if they weren't monitoring the Premier threads on the TiVo Community Forum they should be!


----------



## TishTash

moraga695 said:


> I've had about three instances of failure to respond to the remote since I got 14.6, so it was not a fix for me. In fact, I haven't been able to tell any difference between 14.5 and 14.6.
> 
> I don't believe the problem has anything to do with having a TA. I have no proof, just doesn't pass the logic test for me.
> 
> Has anybody called TiVo tech support on this issue? If so, it would be interesting to hear the "official line."


Yeah, I still get freezes too, but now I stop pressing the remote and within a few minutes I'm back to working again. Not a fix, but better than a restart.

Others have said they have Premieres both with and without TAs, and there are only problems with those connected to TAs. That's fair proof. (I'm not sure what's illogical about that.)

I quoted the official TiVo line above. Since they gave nonfunctioning info, it's none too helpful, but at least they say they're working on it.


----------



## moyekj

I still haven't had a freeze with 14.6 but I did notice my Premiere rebooted itself sometime yesterday afternoon (before I used it later that night) which could be same or similar symptoms as a freeze that led to the reboot. So stability of 14.6 SDUI is still a question though seems a big improvement over 14.5 SDUI so far for me. Meanwhile my S3 also with TA has been rock solid.


----------



## TishTash

moyekj said:


> I still haven't had a freeze with 14.6 but I did notice my Premiere rebooted itself sometime yesterday afternoon (before I used it later that night) which could be same or similar symptoms as a freeze that led to the reboot. So stability of 14.6 SDUI is still a question though seems a big improvement over 14.5 SDUI so far for me. Meanwhile my S3 also with TA has been rock solid.


Yeah, I've been getting flaky again, for what it's worth. Sometimes it corrects itself, sometimes it reboots. (This is happening maybe once every few days, though, so it's infrequent, but troubling nonetheless.) I did get rid of the BT/USB slide remote temporarily (and the USB hub), and reconnected the TA to USB2, and things (again) have been relatively stable, so we'll see.


----------



## moyekj

Turned on TV this morning to find my TiVo Premiere in a frozen state. I only pressed TiVo button twice but unit did not unfreeze after 5 minutes. I tried Thumbs up, Thumbs down, Play, Play sequence and of course that did nothing. Had to pull the plug again. This is getting really annoying especially as I thought the bug was squashed. Looks like really the freezes were still there but just not happening at times I was using the TiVo (mostly only at night). I may even have to resort to trying the HDUI to see if freezes happen there as well.

EDIT: Turned on HDUI. Will see how long it goes without problems...


----------



## TishTash

moyekj said:


> Turned on TV this morning to find my TiVo Premiere in a frozen state. I only pressed TiVo button twice but unit did not unfreeze after 5 minutes. I tried Thumbs up, Thumbs down, Play, Play sequence and of course that did nothing. Had to pull the plug again. This is getting really annoying especially as I thought the bug was squashed. Looks like really the freezes were still there but just not happening at times I was using the TiVo (mostly only at night). I may even have to resort to trying the HDUI to see if freezes happen there as well.
> 
> EDIT: Turned on HDUI. Will see how long it goes without problems...


You know, I was thinking about that, but the only thing that keeps me from thinking this is a workaround is that the freezing tends to happen at the Guide level or the Live TV level, both of which are _not_ HD, so even if you pick the HDUI, you would still be in SD in those instances, and the freezes would not necessarily stop.

Anyway, tell me what you find. The constant bombardment of programs I might like to see tempt me too much for me to take the HDUI route.


----------



## moyekj

TishTash said:


> You know, I was thinking about that, but the only thing that keeps me from thinking this is a workaround is that the freezing tends to happen at the Guide level or the Live TV level, both of which are _not_ HD, so even if you pick the HDUI, you would still be in SD in those instances, and the freezes would not necessarily stop.


 Yes all my freezes I discover in Live TV mode, but usually I do hit TiVo button while turning TV on to avoid any potential spoilers, and that of course is affected by SDUI vs HDUI. Most likely the frozen state is already in effect so it doesn't matter what remote button you press or what UI is selected, but I don't know for certain if the freeze is already onset or if it's caused by the first remote control action.
The next significant action I will try after another freeze is just leaving TA disconnected for a couple of weeks to see how that goes. There are no SDV channels I care about on this unit anyway as my S3 can cover recordings from SDV channels.


----------



## moyekj

More anecdotal evidence that the freeze problem seems to be closely tied to (or made worse by) Tuning Adapter:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8216029#post8216029

I couldn't stand using HDUI and had to switch back. I still plan on unplugging TA for a while if I continue to get freezes to see if that helps.


----------



## chrispitude

I had another freeze again tonight. This is with 14.6 and the SD menus. I hit the TiVo button while live TV was playing, but it continued to play live TV. After pressing the TiVo button a few more times and waiting a few more minutes, I decided to try an experiment. I unplugged the power supply to the Cisco TA, and the live TV picture froze. After about 20 seconds, I repowered the TA. When I did this, the TV went black, then the TiVo rebooted.

That cable company DVR is looking more and more attractive...


----------



## TishTash

chrispitude said:


> I had another freeze again tonight. This is with 14.6 and the SD menus. I hit the TiVo button while live TV was playing, but it continued to play live TV. After pressing the TiVo button a few more times and waiting a few more minutes, I decided to try an experiment. I unplugged the power supply to the Cisco TA, and the live TV picture froze. After about 20 seconds, I repowered the TA. When I did this, the TV went black, then the TiVo rebooted.


The repowering of the TA had less to do with anything than the original unplugging of the TA. Even merely disconnecting the TA's USB will sometimes freeze the TiVo, resulting in a restart. (Reports of the TiVo becoming responsive after unplugging the USB or TA are floating around, but I've not seen this myself.)

The best thing, once again, is to wait without pressing any buttons. Usually the TiVo Premiere comes back. Then again, it's somewhat unstable until the next restart, so you might want to soft-restart it at a time convenient to you.

Since I took away the hub that housed a Slide Remote as well as the TA, and hooked the TA directly to USB2 (the bottom port), I've been freeze-free for a couple days. [Then again, one of the reasons I went to the hub is because I was freezing with the TA connected to USB2 (after a good period of no freezes), and before that, USB1--so I may be tilting at windmills.]


----------



## moyekj

OK, another freeze just now coming out of Pandora application. This time I have unplugged TA USB connection and will leave it disconnected from Premiere to see how things go (I'll record SDV channels on my trusty S3). It's not a long term solution of course but the goal is to pinpoint if the TA connection is indeed the culprit for these freezes. Will probably need to get TiVoJerry or someone involved to get this fixed longer term but in the meantime the experimentation to pinpoint the issue should be of value to narrow down the cause.


----------



## baimo

moyekj said:


> OK, another freeze just now coming out of Pandora application. This time I have unplugged TA USB connection and will leave it disconnected from Premiere to see how things go (I'll record SDV channels on my trusty S3). It's not a long term solution of course but the goal is to pinpoint if the TA connection is indeed the culprit for these freezes. Will probably need to get TiVoJerry or someone involved to get this fixed longer term but in the meantime the experimentation to pinpoint the issue should be of value to narrow down the cause.


I pulled my Cisco TA on 9/30 and have had no freeze ups since then. I was tempted to re-ttach the TA when I got 14.6 but I just keep coming back to this thread and realize I am better off without the extra 12 channels and TA.
After the next software upgrade, I will come back to this thread again and see if people are still having problems. 
Without the TA , I love my tivos


----------



## moyekj

baimo said:


> I pulled my Cisco TA on 9/30 and have had no freeze ups since then. I was tempted to re-ttach the TA when I got 14.6 but I just keep coming back to this thread and realize I am better off without the extra 12 channels and TA.
> After the next software upgrade, I will come back to this thread again and see if people are still having problems.
> Without the TA , I love my tivos


 Thanks, even further anecdotal evidence that this problem is exacerbated by Tuning Adapter connection. I'm pretty confident at this point that leaving my TA unconnected from my Premiere will solve the problem, but I need to keep it that way a couple of weeks to be sure. There is actually 1 HD SDV channel I had a season pass for that I've had to change it to SD channel (which is not SDV) for now on the Premiere. I do maintain the problem is with the Premiere interface to TA however and not the Tuning Adapter itself, as my S3 with Tuning Adapter works without issue.

Also noticed Premiere has annoying habit of bringing up CableCard diagnostics screen which you can only dismiss with Clear button if you happen to tune to a channel you don't subscribe to which is annoying. My S3 doesn't do that.


----------



## TishTash

moyekj said:


> Thanks, even further anecdotal evidence that this problem is exacerbated by Tuning Adapter connection. I'm pretty confident at this point that leaving my TA unconnected from my Premiere will solve the problem, but I need to keep it that way a couple of weeks to be sure. There is actually 1 HD SDV channel I had a season pass for that I've had to change it to SD channel (which is not SDV) for now on the Premiere. I do maintain the problem is with the Premiere interface to TA however and not the Tuning Adapter itself, as my S3 with Tuning Adapter works without issue.
> 
> Also noticed Premiere has annoying habit of bringing up CableCard diagnostics screen which you can only dismiss with Clear button if you happen to tune to a channel you don't subscribe to which is annoying. My S3 doesn't do that.


Well, my Premiere is hanging somewhat occasionally, not enough to make me disconnect the TA, but I might do it for stability's sake.

My workaround is similar to yours but for a different reason: I have another TiVo that on Guided Setup downloaded and upgraded directly to 14.6 out of the box, and for some reason has no problem whatsoever with remote lockups despite being attached to a TA and despite two weeks heavy use. (Now, time will tell if this continues, but maybe it's a stable situation at last going forward.) Since I can always use this one to record off anything SDV, the other one can lose its TA if it persists in being bad.

The good news is that with Cablevision's abandonment of analog to go all-digital, they have promised to abandon SDV as well, which means no need for TAs in the (near, and possibly but not guaranteed permanent) future. I'm glad, no doubt, but I'm also feeling somewhat empty knowing I've gone through so much time and effort to get these TAs to work without resetting every day (and now the remote lockups), just for all of it to ultimately be for naught. 

P.S. My HD XL also brings up a CableCard gray screen when tuning into blocked channels, but I just don't list them in my Guide via Channel List. So that's not just a Premiere issue.


----------



## chicagobrownblue

My Tivo Premiere froze up for the first time in many months last night. No TA, no external drive, no surge suppressor, no UPS. I'm on 14.6-01-3-746. The red light was on but I had no way of knowing if the show was actually recording. I pulled the plug, waited a few minutes and restarted the Tivo. The show was actually recording and continued recording once the Tivo had booted. I'm using the HDUI so this must be the flash hanging somehow. My Tivo was rebooted a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## erikg

I've got 3 Premieres my lockups are only on one unit in the bedroom I should probably consider myself lucky. The only time the unit stops responding to the remote is when I start watching a recorded program. 

Live television plays fine; as soon as I watch a recording either streamed or locally the unit will respond very slowly to the remote unless I walk up about a foot away from it and press the remote there. Its very frustrating but it does seem like software. Most days I can point the remote backwards and the unit still picks up the signal until I try watching a recorded program. 

Each unit has a cable card in it and wired to the same switch so it doesn't appear to be a networking issue or even a signal issue. We don't have any tuning adapters and they're both on the HD interface with no change switching to standard.


----------



## Jackamus

I've had no problems since I got rid of the TA. It was a Cisco box. Now only use the Cable cards, but that is because, that's all that FiOS requires in my area.


----------



## TishTash

erikg said:


> Live television plays fine; as soon as I watch a recording either streamed or locally the unit will respond very slowly to the remote unless I walk up about a foot away from it and press the remote there. Its very frustrating but it does seem like software. Most days I can point the remote backwards and the unit still picks up the signal until I try watching a recorded program.


That sounds more like a remote signal issue than the remote command logjam issue.


----------



## moyekj

I went a whole week with the TA unplugged and had 0 freezes during that time, so looks to me like Premiere/TA connection is the culprit. Plugged USB back in now as there were 2 SDV channels I was really missing without TA. Shall see how long it lasts before next freeze.
I did P.M. TiVoJerry and pointed to this thread, but not sure he is reading PM messages and/or thinks this problem is important enough to address at this point.


----------



## moyekj

Didn't take long... sigh. Another freeze today just 1 day after re-connecting TA.


----------



## TishTash

moyekj said:


> Didn't take long... sigh. Another freeze today just 1 day after re-connecting TA.


Don't fret too much: The few remote freezes (about once a week) I've had on the two Premieres (both with TAs) have snapped back as quickly as a few minutes of _not pressing any remote buttons_. Not an ideal situation, but hey, there's hope for stability until 14.7 (or whatever) is rolled out. At least it doesn't involve a hard or soft restart (which as mentioned can be forced if you do keep hitting remote keys).


----------



## moyekj

TishTash said:


> Don't fret too much: The few remote freezes (about once a week) I've had on the two Premieres (both with TAs) have snapped back as quickly as a few minutes of _not pressing any remote buttons_. Not an ideal situation, but hey, there's hope for stability until 14.7 (or whatever) is rolled out. At least it doesn't involve a hard or soft restart (which as mentioned can be forced if you do keep hitting remote keys).


 Yes this last freeze I actually waited patiently for almost 10 minutes without pressing additional buttons and then response to remote control did return. However that's as long as waiting for a cold boot of the unit. I've had other cases when response to remote control did not return even after several hours and yet the unit did not reboot itself. That may have been with 14.5 software though. Guess I'll try and wait out the next freeze again to see if it comes back in a short amount of time (10 minutes or less). If it takes longer to come back than the time to wait for a cold boot though I'd rather opt for the cold boot since that is more reliable/known time to wait.


----------



## jestyr40

Similar issues here. Random lockups and reboots. A lot of issues with netflix/remote lockups. 

Last one was when I was watching a Netflix movie, had remote completely freeze out (TiVo was registering clicks because the LED on the front of the TiVo lit up when I would hit a button on the remote). I finished watching the movie (over 1 hour) but I had to do a hard reset of the TiVo. Upon rebooting I had to unplug all connections in the back before the system would come online. It would hang at the "just a couple minutes more" screen if I left antenna/bluetooth adapter/Ethernet plugged in.

Config
TiVo Premiere (less than 60 days old)
OTA Antenna
Hard Wired Ethernet
Bluetooth adapter for TiVo QWERTY remote.


----------



## TishTash

moyekj said:


> Guess I'll try and wait out the next freeze again to see if it comes back in a short amount of time (10 minutes or less). If it takes longer to come back than the time to wait for a cold boot though I'd rather opt for the cold boot since that is more reliable/known time to wait.


The main advantage to waiting is that I always consider a cold boot as somewhat traumatic (a subjective feeling for sure). Also, waiting it out is preferable if, for example, the unit is recording.



jestyr40 said:


> Similar issues here. Random lockups and reboots. A lot of issues with netflix/remote lockups.... Upon rebooting I had to unplug all connections in the back before the system would come online. It would hang at the "just a couple minutes more" screen if I left antenna/bluetooth adapter/Ethernet plugged in.


Another reason I don't like coldbooting is because of what was just described. I too usually have to unplug at least the tuning adapter and bluetooth remote (both attached to a hub) in order for the Premiere to come back in the eight or so minutes it usually takes to reboot; otherwise, it hangs as Jestyr40 relates.


----------



## chrispitude

I encourage everyone to call the TiVo support line and report this issue. I called last week to report it. I told the tech I don't remember this hang happening until the cable company installed the tuning adapter. The tech told me that it could be power surges between the TiVo and TA. I told him that everything is on a UPS, and he suggested that I plug the TiVo directly into the outlet.

If everyone in this thread takes the time to call and open a support ticket, I think it will go a long way towards waking up TiVo to this problem, and allocating some development resources to a fix.


----------



## moyekj

chrispitude said:


> The tech told me that it could be power surges between the TiVo and TA. I told him that everything is on a UPS, and he suggested that I plug the TiVo directly into the outlet.


 That is exactly the kind of nonsense I don't want to have to deal with by calling it in, along with all the other scripted mambo jumbo. I feel as a group effort in this thread there has been a lot of experimentation done already to pinpoint the problem and it's pretty clearly narrowed down to Premiere/Tuning Adapter interaction but not a problem with Tuning Adapter itself.
I was hoping a PM to TiVoJerry would get much higher level attention than 1st level of CSR but apparently it went ignored. I wish it was as easy as calling it in and pointing CSR to this thread and then hanging up, but in my experience they don't really care at all about forum threads and won't take the time to read them (understandable given the time investment needed to do that).
Of course calling it in is the right thing to do and I applaud you for having the patience to do so.


----------



## reebok

chrispitude said:


> The tech told me that it could be power surges between the TiVo and TA. I told him that everything is on a UPS, and he suggested that I plug the TiVo directly into the outlet.


fwiw (2nd post) http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10474021


----------



## moyekj

FYI, TiVoJerry did respond to my PM today and collected my information (including my Premiere TSN) to forward to support group in TiVo to look into this issue further, so there is some movement/awareness of this happening now. Depending on next steps perhaps others willing to help resolve this issue can also get involved as well.


----------



## chrispitude

My Premiere is hung up again. My wife and I have been watching some NatGeo show on macaque monkeys for about ten minutes now... sigh. She is asking me when I am going to fix this. I need to call TiVo support back tomorrow and see what I can do to push my call forward. I don't want to reboot it because both tuners are going, and unlike the S3, I don't know what the other tuner is recording. This is really infuriating.

moyekj, thanks very much for getting some action on this issue as well. Hopefully that goes somewhere. I don't enjoy dealing with 1st tier support either, but it is a certainty that not calling in isn't going to do anything.


----------



## reebok

chrispitude said:


> and unlike the S3, I don't know what the other tuner is recording.


you can use tivo desktop or the ip address of the tivo to see what's recording if you want. have you thought about a bluetooth remote? I wonder what people do with a wireless adapter, TA and bluetooth remote? each one gets its own day to be disconnected? what a joke.


----------



## TishTash

reebok said:


> you can use tivo desktop or the ip address of the tivo to see what's recording if you want. have you thought about a bluetooth remote? I wonder what people do with a wireless adapter, TA and bluetooth remote? each one gets its own day to be disconnected? what a joke.


In my experience, pressing buttons on the remote ends up restarting a hung Premiere. Likewise, probing information from the hung Premiere via another networked TiVo that _is_ working, and probably from TiVo Desktop as well, will also eventually result in a restart.

A Bluetooth remote will sometimes impose some stability to the hanging remote issue. However, on an already hung Premiere, it doesn't seem to allow commands to go through either.

Again, waiting without pressing anything further seems to bring back the unit eventually, but not always, and not always quickly.

As for your final question: I have a Premiere that shares a G-wireless adapter, bluetooth slide remote, and tuning adapter. How do I do it? Do I supersonically swap cables every time I want SDV, TiVo updates, and remote use?

No. It's simple really: You plug in a compatible USB powered hub. You directly connect the G-wireless adapter. You connect the BT remote and TA to the hub.

An alternative setup is to use an N-wireless adapter or hardwired Ethernet, both of which plug into the Ethernet port. That leaves two USB ports to connect the TA and BT remote. Voila.


----------



## moyekj

I've had 1 "freeze" that I've noticed since last posting but waiting it out a couple of minutes avoided a cold boot. So it still seems the problem is less pervasive with 14.6 and often overcome with patience by not pressing further buttons on the remote until it recovers. So not sure my Premiere is a good candidate to be monitored by TiVo as the problem is not a frequent occurrence for me any more.


----------



## Sut703

Regardless of whether I'm using the default TiVo remote or the Slider, I pretty much always have to press a button twice in order for my TiVo to recognize the input. This is getting really annoying. It was fine up until about a month ago when this all started.


----------



## TishTash

Sut703 said:


> Regardless of whether I'm using the default TiVo remote or the Slider, I pretty much always have to press a button twice in order for my TiVo to recognize the input. This is getting really annoying. It was fine up until about a month ago when this all started.


Yours sounds more like an issue of a unit that's busy indexing, or doing other housekeeping. This sluggishness used to be a big problem with the HDs/XLs (Series 3), which after a certain point would snap back into snappy-response mode. So you may just have to wait it out and be pleasantly surprised one day.


----------



## moyekj

Just turned on TV a few minutes ago and Premiere was in freeze state again. I've been waiting about 5+ minutes now but still has not recovered. I bet you it happens more than I actually realize when I'm not interacting with the unit. In any case the problem still there even though the frequency may be less since 14.6 software was installed. Since I gave details to TiVoJerry including my TSN # I haven't heard anything from TiVo on the matter so don't know if they are monitoring the unit or not (I doubt it though).

EDIT: Premiere just recovered on its own after about 8 minutes of not pressing any more remote control buttons.


----------



## moyekj

As a followup to the freeze a couple of hours later the Premiere decided to reboot itself spontaneously while I was watching an NBA game about 30 minutes behind live. Luckily my trusty S3 that never has any such issues was recording same game so I just switched to watch at that location instead. Obviously still plenty of growing pains for the Premiere...


----------



## moyekj

GRRRR. Just returned to the Premiere and the darn thing doesn't respond to remote control yet again! What a POS.
EDIT: This time took about 4 minutes to respond to remote control normally again. Sigh.


----------



## Jackamus

I believe most of the issues with the non-responsive remotes are coming from the use of the Tuning Adapter and the TiVo Series 4. I don't know if it is the TA or the TiVo, but since I removed the TA and went with FiOS. I have had no issues with the box not responding.


----------



## moyekj

Jackamus said:


> I believe most of the issues with the non-responsive remotes are coming from the use of the Tuning Adapter and the TiVo Series 4. I don't know if it is the TA or the TiVo, but since I removed the TA and went with FiOS. I have had no issues with the box not responding.


It's the Premiere interface with TA. As I mentioned several times the same TA attached to S3 OLED unit has no such issues. Leaving TA unplugged from Premiere does solve the problem. So to me it's very clear that in my case the Premiere interface to the TA is the problem and something that only TiVo can fix.


----------



## TishTash

moyekj said:


> It's the Premiere interface with TA. As I mentioned several times the same TA attached to S3 OLED unit has no such issues. Leaving TA unplugged from Premiere does solve the problem. So to me it's very clear that in my case the Premiere interface to the TA is the problem and something that only TiVo can fix.


It could also be that the Premiere is less flexible with TA protocol. So there's hope that with updated TA firmware, things may resolve. FWIW, I haven't had too many hangs lately, but I _am_ ginger with my remote usage.


----------



## reebok

moyekj said:


> It's the Premiere interface with TA. As I mentioned several times the same TA attached to S3 OLED unit has no such issues. Leaving TA unplugged from Premiere does solve the problem. So to me it's very clear that in my case the Premiere interface to the TA is the problem and something that only TiVo can fix.


my premiere with SD only interface has the same problem as everyone else. of course I have now ditched cable and tuning adapter and have a ton more viewing pleasure with OTA antenna and netflix. cable was such a waste for me, and now tivo works fine and I use the HD menus (albeit slow and sucky, netflix results show up in the HD search only.)


----------



## azmojo

Same problems here. Been happening for months. Definitely not associated with the remote.

I called Tivo today (wish I would have read this thread first) and the CS agent was an idiot and kept repeating the problem back to me as "Tivo is slow to respond" even though I was very clear and adamant that "Tivo STOPS responding."

Get this... he wanted me to try to fix the problem by rebooting the machine. Yes, I'm going to fix a Tivo that randomly freezes and reboots by rebooting it. 

He then offered to send me a replacement unit under warranty and a new unit is on the way. Should I bother changing out the units? I don' think it's going to help. What do you guys suggest? It is a PITA to change out the unit, especially because I have to call (and pay) the cable company to take 2 seconds to move the cable card. Let alone the pain of re-entering season passes...


----------



## tlwizard

I've started noticing the same problem on my Premiere XL. I don't have a TA, and it's on both the SD UI and the HD UI. The other night it froze up 5 times. Three times it rebooted itself, twice I had to unplug and restart.

Incredibly frustrating.


----------



## TishTash

azmojo said:


> Same problems here. Been happening for months. Definitely not associated with the remote.
> 
> I called Tivo today (wish I would have read this thread first) and the CS agent was an idiot and kept repeating the problem back to me as "Tivo is slow to respond" even though I was very clear and adamant that "Tivo STOPS responding."
> 
> Get this... he wanted me to try to fix the problem by rebooting the machine. Yes, I'm going to fix a Tivo that randomly freezes and reboots by rebooting it.
> 
> He then offered to send me a replacement unit under warranty and a new unit is on the way. Should I bother changing out the units? I don' think it's going to help. What do you guys suggest? It is a PITA to change out the unit, especially because I have to call (and pay) the cable company to take 2 seconds to move the cable card. Let alone the pain of re-entering season passes...


Well, if you unplug and replug the TA, and then reboot the (disconnected) TiVo, and then reconnect the TA when both are up and running, you may end up with firmware that stabilizes the situation. (I'm assuming your Premiere has 14.6.) It finally has for me, not so much for others.

As you may have read over this thread, TiVo knows about this and despite some of their low-level CSRs, are actually working on a fix (so they say).

As far as swapping out a unit, I feel your pain. Two things though: I usually end up calling the cable company, and they will unbind and rebind the cable card(s) when I read them the cable card # and the Host ID of the new TiVo -- no service visit necessary.

As for re-copying Season Passes: You can drag and drop Season Passes between registered TiVos on my.tivo.com. The problem is both have to be registered, so this doesn't really help if you are replacing one unit with the other.


----------



## TishTash

tlwizard said:


> I've started noticing the same problem on my Premiere XL. I don't have a TA, and it's on both the SD UI and the HD UI. The other night it froze up 5 times. Three times it rebooted itself, twice I had to unplug and restart.
> 
> Incredibly frustrating.


Without a TA, this may not be an identical situation. And if it happens with both UIs, it may be something else as well, including a hard drive issue, so keep that in mind.


----------



## azmojo

TishTash said:


> Well, if you unplug and replug the TA, and then reboot the (disconnected) TiVo, and then reconnect the TA when both are up and running, you may end up with firmware that stabilizes the situation. (I'm assuming your Premiere has 14.6.) It finally has for me, not so much for others.


Can you please clarify? I unplug the TA (power), plug the TA (power) back in. Then disconnect the TA (from the Tivo), then reboot the Tivo, then when the Tivo comes up I plug it in (to the Tivo) again? Do I have that right?


----------



## maggiethrock

I may have a possible solution but need someone else to try this to see if I'm just lucky.
I moved the Cisco TA that was on a shelf under flourescent backlit LCD TV (18" below) to sitting on the floor IN FRONT of the TV by about 1 foot and below TV by about 20". Something I read on another forum made me think the TA units might have a EMI problem that manifest itself in an interface problem. Anyway, I haven't had any freezes for over a week (was getting them once or twice a day). I seem to remember something about flourescent lights giving off a high freq EM field.


----------



## moyekj

maggiethrock said:


> I may have a possible solution but need someone else to try this to see if I'm just lucky.
> I moved the Cisco TA that was on a shelf under flourescent backlit LCD TV (18" below) to sitting on the floor IN FRONT of the TV by about 1 foot and below TV by about 20". Something I read on another forum made me think the TA units might have a EMI problem that manifest itself in an interface problem. Anyway, I haven't had any freezes for over a week (was getting them once or twice a day). I seem to remember something about flourescent lights giving off a high freq EM field.


 Doubt it. The Moto TA that goes with my S3 OLED unit sits right under a 47" LCD and has no such issues. Meanwhile the bedroom Moto TA that sits a shelf under 32" LCD and on top of Premiere does. (Both TVs have fluorescent backlighting).


----------



## azmojo

I just talked to a Tivo tech support rep and learned a few things... 
1. They are rolling out a new version of software 4.17 that may fix the problem ("improves stability and reduces lockups").

2. He pointed to something on the "Tuner Status" page I did not know about... The "RS Unconnected" stat... While he said that this isn't necessarily the problem, it's possible that it could cause lockups. This number should be zero or very low, and not be incrementing. A non-zero value indicates errors in the data stream - a connection or signal problem. I would be interested to see if others here have problems with RS Unconnected.

I still would like answers to my above email to clarify how to update the cisco adapter...


----------



## reebok

1. see 14.7 thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=460596

2. probably mean RS uncorrected, not unconnected. there's tons of info about that on this forum and a page on it at tivo's support site. makes for some good information and reading, but beyond that...let's just say I didn't have an rs uncorrected problem, but I did have a lock up problem (only when TA was connected).


----------



## TishTash

azmojo said:


> Can you please clarify? I unplug the TA (power), plug the TA (power) back in. Then disconnect the TA (from the Tivo), then reboot the Tivo, then when the Tivo comes up I plug it in (to the Tivo) again? Do I have that right?


Sorry for the tardy reply. The way I do it is this: I disconnect the TA from the TiVo. Then I unplug the power to the TA for about 10-15 seconds. Then I replug the power to the TA.

While the TA is downloading (hopefully new) firmware during bootup and initialization, I unplug or restart the TiVo unit itself.

When both the TiVo and TA have fully booted up, I gingerly reattach the TA to the TiVo's USB port. And wait (hopefully never) for the remote hang....


----------



## TishTash

By the way, for what it's worth, Cablevision just announced that on Long Island it is doing away with switched digital video for all but those international channels previously affected. In other words, multiplexed premium movie channels along with some sports channels will no longer require a tuning adapter. So for some of us, this may become a moot situation.


----------



## moyekj

<SIGH> Lockup again this morning. As I mentioned before I suspect the lockups happen more frequently than I notice during periods I am not using the unit.


----------



## rahnbo

moyekj said:


> <SIGH> Lockup again this morning. As I mentioned before I suspect the lockups happen more frequently than I notice during periods I am not using the unit.


I feel your pain. Last night I had to wait 5 minutes for the stupid weekly emergency broadcast test then 20 minutes later another lockup which I waited 20 minutes for then just rebooted.


----------



## ChiefD

I have been having the same issue with lock ups. I have had the TIVO replaced, the cable card and the Cisco TA replaced. Tivo locked up after each replacement. I have the 14.6 version and an external HD. I tried running with the TA USB cable un plugged and it still locked up. My TA was previously plugged into the top USB plug. I am going to try the HD Menu now since I have always used the SD one. The HD was too slow. My TIVO is plugged into my router directly. We are on the Cox cable system. Hoefully this resolves it.


----------



## moyekj

Cox Orange County is getting even more aggressive moving more channels to SDV and all new channel additions going to SDV, so even though unplugging TA did solve the problem for me it is not really an option anymore. Luckily at least my trusty S3 OLED unit has no such issues with TA plugged in so I have 1 reliable unit that responds to remote control whenever I want to use it.


----------



## StringFellow

Add me to the list of users experiencing remote issues. With the HDUI, I would press the Tivo button the display would flash briefly (once) and then would fail to do anything when pressing the Tivo button again. The guide, channel changing, channel info., etc. worked just fine, but nothing with the Tivo button. 

After the second time I switched over the SDUI and seem to have had better luck there. I don't have a tuning adapter, just a Tivo with a Comcast cable card.


----------



## moyekj

StringFellow said:


> Add me to the list of users experiencing remote issues. With the HDUI, I would press the Tivo button the display would flash briefly (once) and then would fail to do anything when pressing the Tivo button again. The guide, channel changing, channel info., etc. worked just fine, but nothing with the Tivo button.
> 
> After the second time I switched over the SDUI and seem to have had better luck there. I don't have a tuning adapter, just a Tivo with a Comcast cable card.


 That's a different issue. With the lockup we are describing here the TiVo panel receives remote commands but TiVo doesn't react to any of them unless you sit for a few minutes without further presses for it to recover. It's pretty clear from the many "lockup" postings that both Premiere HDUI and SDUI suffer from several kinds of different types of lockups.


----------



## crxssi

moyekj said:


> With the lockup we are describing here the TiVo panel receives remote commands but TiVo doesn't react to any of them unless you sit for a few minutes without further presses for it to recover. It's pretty clear from the many "lockup" postings that both Premiere HDUI and SDUI suffer from several kinds of different types of lockups.


OK, that just happened to me for the very first time, ever (3+ months of daily use). I use only the SDUI, I have no TA, I have a very strong signals, Cox service, version 14.6, slide remote...

I finished watching something and deleted the program and it took me to a menu screen with nothing on it. I could press buttons and nothing happened. But I could see the yellow light on the TiVo responding to the remote, it just wouldn't do anything. About 30-45 seconds later it kinda "quickly caught up" with a few of the first commands I sent and then it froze again for another 30 seconds or so. It was acting like it was 99.99% busy with some background task or something. After that, everything was fine and back to normal for the rest of the evening and today.

It was not recording anything during the pause/temporary freeze. And right after the event I checked and it was not connected to TiVo service or updating or anything. Very mysterious. Note: I have still never had a complete/permanent lockup nor reboot/crash with a Premiere.


----------



## chrispitude

crxssi said:


> OK, that just happened to me for the very first time, ever (3+ months of daily use). I use only the SDUI, I have no TA, I have a very strong signals, Cox service, version 14.6, slide remote...
> 
> I finished watching something and deleted the program and it took me to a menu screen with nothing on it. I could press buttons and nothing happened. But I could see the yellow light on the TiVo responding to the remote, it just wouldn't do anything. About 30-45 seconds later it kinda "quickly caught up" with a few of the first commands I sent and then it froze again for another 30 seconds or so. It was acting like it was 99.99% busy with some background task or something. After that, everything was fine and back to normal for the rest of the evening and today.
> 
> It was not recording anything during the pause/temporary freeze. And right after the event I checked and it was not connected to TiVo service or updating or anything. Very mysterious. Note: I have still never had a complete/permanent lockup nor reboot/crash with a Premiere.


Yep, welcome to the club. I surfed over to this thread because my wife and I are waiting for our Premiere to unfreeze itself as I type this...


----------



## crxssi

chrispitude said:


> Yep, welcome to the club. I surfed over to this thread because my wife and I are waiting for our Premiere to unfreeze itself as I type this...


Has not happened again yet. But if it starts to be regular, then it proves something. My first Premiere *never* did it. Everything else is exactly the same- the user, the plugs, the TV, the cablecard, the service, the bandwidth, even the OS version.

So there could be a difference between different boxes (assuming this was not just a fluke). What that is, I don't know. I will post back if it happens again.


----------



## crxssi

crxssi said:


> Has not happened again yet. But if it starts to be regular, then it proves something. My first Premiere *never* did it. Everything else is exactly the same- the user, the plugs, the TV, the cablecard, the service, the bandwidth, even the OS version.
> 
> So there could be a difference between different boxes (assuming this was not just a fluke). What that is, I don't know. I will post back if it happens again.


OMG! Right after I posted this, the TiVo timed out from the menus and starting playing live TV. I pressed the "TiVo" button and no response. I tried several times and more buttons and even an IR remote. Nothing. It was "stuck" for 2 full minutes. So that is now the second time. This is not a fluke. I am very angry. I want the reliability of operation my first Premiere gave me. One more time and I will be on the phone with TiVo demanding a *new* box, not a refurb.


----------



## moyekj

crxssi said:


> OMG! Right after I posted this, the TiVo timed out from the menus and starting playing live TV. I pressed the "TiVo" button and no response. I tried several times and more buttons and even an IR remote. Nothing. It was "stuck" for 2 full minutes. So that is now the second time. This is not a fluke. I am very angry. I want the reliability of operation my first Premiere gave me. One more time and I will be on the phone with TiVo demanding a *new* box, not a refurb.


 So you have the Slide remote connected via USB but no TA. Consensus here was that TA connection via USB seems to aggravate the problem. Now I'm wondering if it could be a more general USB I/O related issue. Previously when you were not having these issues was it before you were using Slide remote?


----------



## crxssi

moyekj said:


> So you have the Slide remote connected via USB but no TA. Consensus here was that TA connection via USB seems to aggravate the problem. Now I'm wondering if it could be a more general USB I/O related issue. Previously when you were not having these issues was it before you were using Slide remote?


I have always used a slide remote and never have used a tuning adapter. So no, it is not related to the remote nor a TA. The only thing different with this install vs. previous is that I moved the cable card and did not call Cox yet to re-pair it yet. But I seem to get all the same channels so I hadn't bothered... I suppose I should do that next, just to eliminate that as a factor; then wait again and see what happens.

BTW- I *do* have a tuning adapter sitting on a shelf that I tried the day my first TiVo died completely (unrelated, it was just it had not been rebooted in over a month and the failure showed up with the first power cycle). I have NOT tried to install it, precisely because I wanted to make sure the "new" (refurb) Premiere was reliable before making any changes. (You can probably tell I do computer admin as a career...)


----------



## kettledrum

My Premiere was unresponsive for the first time last night, but my situation seems a little different than most on this thread.

My Premiere is OTA only so no TA. I'm using ethernet to a switch and then to a router for the internet connection. I've had this setup for 3.5 months without any hiccups. I am also using the HDUI with 14.6 software.

I almost always put my TiVo into standby when I'm done with it. When I hit the TiVo button to wake it up last night I got no response. No lights on the TiVo, nothing.... I took the remote batteries out and put them back in and confirmed the light on the TiVo remote is lighting up so it didn't appear to be remote related. I listened to the TiVo and could hear the fan so it had power. I did a cold reboot and upon restart everything was fine again.

I looked, and the last show in the suggestions was approximately 9 hours before I tried to use it last night, and the programming that was scheduled to record was not recorded with a message along the lines of that the TiVo didn't have power.

Just wanted to add my data point.


----------



## crxssi

And it happened YET AGAIN tonight! Tried to stop a recording, got Cablecard message, pressed clear, then it stopped acting on remote commands again. Background was animated, but was stuck on the delete choice and all presses on the remote resulted in a BONG sound. After 15 min of pressing buttons, I finally just rebooted (power cycled) it.

Now, again, I am not sure, but I think it has something to do with the cable card message popups. It could be the last time it froze, it was related to such a message; I just don't recall. I did call Cox today and get the "new" Premiere paired correctly. So now I have to just wait and see if the problems go away.

I have confirmed that Cox Hampton Roads has recently completed "phase II" of their SDV junk, and I have lost more channels (some that I want). But I refuse to try to install this TA they finally sent me until I know I have a stable TiVo first (as stable as my first one). I don't want to complicate my testing.


----------



## moyekj

Freeze again @ 7:19pm right after deleting message about removed channels. Still waiting for "unfreeze".

Waited 20 minutes and still frozen, so pulled the plug. I'm going to offload all shows and stick in a 1TB backup drive I made a couple months ago. Doubt the drive has anything to do with the problem, but hate just to sit around and do nothing...


----------



## TishTash

crxssi said:


> And it happened YET AGAIN tonight! Tried to stop a recording, got Cablecard message, pressed clear, then it stopped acting on remote commands again. Background was animated, but was stuck on the delete choice and all presses on the remote resulted in a BONG sound. After 15 min of pressing buttons, I finally just rebooted (power cycled) it.
> 
> Now, again, I am not sure, but I think it has something to do with the cable card message popups. It could be the last time it froze, it was related to such a message; I just don't recall. I did call Cox today and get the "new" Premiere paired correctly. So now I have to just wait and see if the problems go away.
> 
> I have confirmed that Cox Hampton Roads has recently completed "phase II" of their SDV junk, and I have lost more channels (some that I want). But I refuse to try to install this TA they finally sent me until I know I have a stable TiVo first (as stable as my first one). I don't want to complicate my testing.


I'm not sure if this is the same issue, simply because when others and I've had the freeze, there is nary a BONG -- just the amber light on the unit acknowledging remote reception. The unit is unresponsive in every way, including not even BONGing (except the animation continues, which doesn't say much, since that rarely freezes).

Hope your pairing aids this in some way. You may even want to install the TA, as that may jump start things with your situation, which again, may not be identical the rest of us.


----------



## TishTash

moyekj said:


> Freeze again @ 7:19pm right after deleting message about removed channels. Still waiting for "unfreeze".
> 
> Waited 20 minutes and still frozen, so pulled the plug. I'm going to offload all shows and stick in a 1TB backup drive I made a couple months ago. Doubt the drive has anything to do with the problem, but hate just to sit around and do nothing...


Sorry to hear you're still having issues. Try emailing TiVo via their support pages; since they heard of my issue from me, after some back and forth, it's been a good month-and-a-half with no hangups. And lately, I've been admittedly doing calisthenics with the remote, gaining more (false?) confidence as time goes on without hangups. Hope the same soon for you!


----------



## moyekj

TishTash said:


> Sorry to hear you're still having issues. Try emailing TiVo via their support pages; since they heard of my issue from me, after some back and forth, it's been a good month-and-a-half with no hangups. And lately, I've been admittedly doing calisthenics with the remote, gaining more (false?) confidence as time goes on without hangups. Hope the same soon for you!


 FWIW I replaced the factory hard drive with a 1TB backup I'd made a couple months ago. Doubt it will do anything to resolve the problem but I could use the extra space if nothing else and thus far the unit seems a little snappier though it's a noisier hard drive.


----------



## TishTash

moyekj said:


> FWIW I replaced the factory hard drive with a 1TB backup I'd made a couple months ago. Doubt it will do anything to resolve the problem but I could use the extra space if nothing else and thus far the unit seems a little snappier though it's a noisier hard drive.


noisier than the fan? amazing!


----------



## crxssi

crxssi said:


> And it happened YET AGAIN tonight! [...] Now, again, I am not sure, but I think it has something to do with the cable card message popups. It could be the last time it froze, it was related to such a message; I just don't recall. I did call Cox today and get the "new" Premiere paired correctly. So now I have to just wait and see if the problems go away.


Well, it has been 6 days since I had the cable card re-paired, and I have not had a non-responding-to-remote incident yet. Maybe it is too soon to tell, but I thought I would post anyway. If it can go two more weeks without any incident, then I can be pretty sure that the cause really did have something to do with those cable card messages. In which case I would recommend people having similar problems contact their cable company and confirm they have it paired correctly and have them "hit" the box again.


----------



## moyekj

My Premiere gave me another remote freeze as a Christmas present just now, this time with new hard drive installed. So obviously hard drive has nothing to do with this issue. Still waiting for unfreeze 6 minutes later... hopefully won't have to reboot it again. Sigh. I'm posting every time I notice a freeze in this thread. Hopefully I won't be posting in this thread for another 2 years.


----------



## crxssi

moyekj said:


> My Premiere gave me another remote freeze as a Christmas present just now, this time with new hard drive installed. So obviously hard drive has nothing to do with this issue. Still waiting for unfreeze 6 minutes later... hopefully won't have to reboot it again. Sigh. I'm posting every time I notice a freeze in this thread. Hopefully I won't be posting in this thread for another 2 years.


Check my posting above yours. It has been 2 more days with no problem. I am fairly sure all my "stops responding to remote" incidents had to do with the state of the cable card pairing.


----------



## moyekj

crxssi said:


> Check my posting above yours. It has been 2 more days with no problem. I am fairly sure all my "stops responding to remote" incidents had to do with the state of the cable card pairing.


 For me it's the Tuning Adapter the Premiere does not get along with, and the problem can go as long as 1 week or more before resurfacing. My trusty S3 OLED unit never has any such issues with same Tuning Adapter.


----------



## crxssi

moyekj said:


> For me it's the Tuning Adapter the Premiere does not get along with, and the problem can go as long as 1 week or more before resurfacing. My trusty S3 OLED unit never has any such issues with same Tuning Adapter.


That still seems to fit with my theory/preliminary conclusions- it has to do with tuning channels. Whether it is because of a cable card not paired correctly, a poor signal from cable, or tuning adapter creating a condition that a channel is not tuned. There is some bad code that sometimes gets caught in a loop or something when tuning fails at the same time the user is doing SOMETHING with the remote.

It doesn't appear to be hardware related at all. I think it is a big, fat, nasty, software bug.


----------



## StringFellow

crxssi said:


> That still seems to fit with my theory/preliminary conclusions- it has to do with tuning channels. Whether it is because of a cable card not paired correctly, a poor signal from cable, or tuning adapter creating a condition that a channel is not tuned. There is some bad code that sometimes gets caught in a loop or something when tuning fails at the same time the user is doing SOMETHING with the remote.
> 
> It doesn't appear to be hardware related at all. I think it is a big, fat, nasty, software bug.


Having the Premiere not respond to remote commands occurs with and without TAs. As for it related to an incorrectly paired cable card, highly unlikely!


----------



## crxssi

StringFellow said:


> Having the Premiere not respond to remote commands occurs with and without TAs.


I never claimed one must have a TA for the problem to occur. I am not using a TA and it was happening to me. I said my theory is that it is related to tuning issues- regardless of the source (cable signal, cable card, TA).



> As for it related to an incorrectly paired cable card, highly unlikely!


So in one stroke, you are able to disprove my theory? You *know* it has nothing to do with tuning issues or problems? You don't believe that my daily problems disappeared after the cable company re-paired my cable card?

It is OK/fine to have doubts, questions, or alternative theories. But your post doesn't contribute ANYTHING to the thread.


----------



## moyekj

crxssi said:


> That still seems to fit with my theory/preliminary conclusions- it has to do with tuning channels. Whether it is because of a cable card not paired correctly, a poor signal from cable, or tuning adapter creating a condition that a channel is not tuned. There is some bad code that sometimes gets caught in a loop or something when tuning fails at the same time the user is doing SOMETHING with the remote.
> 
> It doesn't appear to be hardware related at all. I think it is a big, fat, nasty, software bug.


 Without TA attached for 2 weeks I never noticed the problem resurface (doesn't necessarily mean it solved it though). Another user in this thread reported also that without TA he has not seen the problem either. Sometimes unplugging the TA when the freeze is in place will actually cause unit to recover. The way the TA works every time you press remote control on TiVo it passes along the signal to the TA via USB. Thus my speculating theory is there is a USB driver related firmware bug on Premiere that causes the problem. With PCs whenever there is a firmware bug it can cause PC hangups/lockups as well which I have seen before. Remember the infamous Plug and Play where there were interrupt conflicts on Windows PCs? Could be that any other USB connected devices also can cause the same kind of issue (including slide remote) as well since some have reported no TA but some other USB connection. I would be curious to see if someone else having this issue frequently enough with a USB connected device can solve the problem by disconnecting all their USB connected devices. In my case the TA is the only USB attached device and removing it seems to solve the issue, but it's not a practical solution to my problem as Cox here is adding more and more channels to SDV.


----------



## StringFellow

crxssi said:


> I never claimed one must have a TA for the problem to occur. I am not using a TA and it was happening to me. I said my theory is that it is related to tuning issues- regardless of the source (cable signal, cable card, TA).
> 
> So in one stroke, you are able to disprove my theory? You *know* it has nothing to do with tuning issues or problems? You don't believe that my daily problems disappeared after the cable company re-paired my cable card?
> 
> It is OK/fine to have doubts, questions, or alternative theories. But your post doesn't contribute ANYTHING to the thread.


I was simply stating, as a reference point, that the remote issues are not tired to have a TA adapter attached to a Tivo. Wether or not you had a TA was not my point. A lot of people believe that the TA is the source of a lot of the remote issues (for the reason I posted in this thread), but based on personal experience and many other posters, that is not true.

I also stated that your reference to the repairing of your cable card most likely did not resolve your issue. I believe it is a coincidence that your remote issues either lessened or disappeared after the repairing. Maybe you had issues that were caused by an incorrectly paired card, but the cable card may have been a scapegoat instead of the real source of the remote problem.

It will be interesting to see if your remote problems do reoccur, and if so, what the duration of time may have passed.


----------



## crxssi

StringFellow said:


> I also stated that your reference to the repairing of your cable card most likely did not resolve your issue. I believe it is a coincidence that your remote issues either lessened or disappeared after the repairing. Maybe you had issues that were caused by an incorrectly paired card, but the cable card may have been a scapegoat instead of the real source of the remote problem.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if your remote problems do reoccur, and if so, what the duration of time may have passed.


Agreed, we can't know for sure. It is impossible to disprove a negative. But I am very used to advanced troubleshooting techniques and all other factors have been held constant. It needs more time before I can be fairly sure it was truly related. So...... I wait


----------



## crxssi

moyekj said:


> (Tuning adapter...)Thus my speculating theory is there is a USB driver related firmware bug on Premiere that causes the problem.


I am not saying there isn't also some type of USB issue, but the exact same "stops responding to remote commands" happened to my TiVo, and I am not using a tuning adapter.



> With PCs whenever there is a firmware bug it can cause PC hangups/lockups as well which I have seen before.


Because more than one person has reported the same problem while not using a tuning adapter, I refuse to believe it is a hardware (or firmware) problem related to USB that is the root cause of the issues.



> Remember the infamous Plug and Play where there were interrupt conflicts on Windows PCs?


No, I use Linux.



> Could be that any other USB connected devices also can cause the same kind of issue (including slide remote) as well since some have reported no TA but some other USB connection.


And I *am* using a USB slide remote. But I was using one before for 3 months and it never happened. And I am still using it after the re-pairing of my cable card, and it hasn't happened again.



> I would be curious to see if someone else having this issue frequently enough with a USB connected device can solve the problem by disconnecting all their USB connected devices.


Agreed. But I predict it is not related. I really do believe it has something to do with how the TiVO is handling tuning failures, in general.... probably at the exact moment the user is interacting with the TiVo in some way.


----------



## azmojo

We had a pause a few days ago, but this time, we let it go and eventually the unit recovered. I looked at the DVR TA Diags and the RS uncorrected count was around 1350 on one of the receivers, and it had been tuned to that channel for what I believe was about 37 hours.

In the past, when the unit stopped responding we inundated the Tivo with remote commands trying to get it to respond, and eventually it rebooted (within 5-10minutes). We also disconnected the TA and this also ended up causing a reboot after a few minutes. 

But if we let it go, it seems to recover itself...


----------



## moyekj

crxssi said:


> Agreed. But I predict it is not related. I really do believe it has something to do with how the TiVO is handling tuning failures, in general.... probably at the exact moment the user is interacting with the TiVo in some way.


 Impossible to know for sure, but in my case the unit is sitting on the same 2 channels for hours when I turn on the TV and find the unit not responding to remote controls. I'll have to check the RS corrected/uncorrected count following exit of next freeze condition but usually those numbers are very small or zero for my channels, so I don't think that has anything to do with the problem in my case. Plus there's the fact my Premiere has not done this at all with TA disconnected. I really should do experiment of leaving TA unconnected for 3+ weeks just to prove it for sure, but I'm already pretty convinced it's the case and there are a few SDV channels I care about getting.

I think we can agree there's something flaky about the Premiere that allows it to get into that condition in 1st place but nobody knows for sure what causes it, but certainly TAs seem to aggravate the condition even though they are not the only cause.


----------



## crxssi

moyekj said:


> Impossible to know for sure, but in my case the unit is sitting on the same 2 channels for hours when I turn on the TV and find the unit not responding to remote controls. I'll have to check the RS corrected/uncorrected count following exit of next freeze condition but usually those numbers are very small or zero for my channels, so I don't think that has anything to do with the problem in my case. Plus there's the fact my Premiere has not done this at all with TA disconnected. I think we can agree there's something flaky about the Premiere that allows it to get into that condition in 1st place but nobody knows for sure what causes it, but certainly TAs seem to aggravate the condition even though they are not the only cause.


Yeah, I didn't know you (or anyone) was getting the freeze when NOT interacting with the TiVo. In my case, it has never happened unless I was interacting at the time- and it was working then suddenly stopped responding.  So much for my theory. But at least we are learning more by sharing experiences. Have to wonder if anyone at TiVo reads these threads...


----------



## azmojo

crxssi, I have picked up the remote and the Tivo was non-responsive... so it wasn't like I was doing stuff and then it froze - it was already in a frozen mode. And when I say frozen, I mean not-responding to remote commands, but video was still playing.


----------



## chrispitude

Often, it will hang for me after we are watching something for a long time, then I pick up the remote and hit the TiVo button. I'll hear the "ding" but the menu won't come up, and the TiVo will not respond to any further input. This happens even while watching prerecorded content.

I unplugged my TA for a week and did not have a single hang. However, I need my TA for some channels, so I had to plug it back in. I called TiVo to update my case, and they want me to get my cable company to replace the TA. I told them I'm happy to do that, as long as they're willing to investigate this further if the replacement TA locks up too. I did mention the existence of this discussion thread, but the rep said that there was nothing he could do with the information if I told him how to get to it.

So, the wheels continue to turn...


----------



## moyekj

chrispitude said:


> ...I called TiVo to update my case, and they want me to get my cable company to replace the TA. I told them I'm happy to do that, as long as they're willing to investigate this further if the replacement TA locks up too.


 I'm certain it's not the TA that's the cause because the same physical TA attached to my S3 never causes these issues (I swapped TA attached to S3 with that attached to Premiere). So swapping out TAs is pointless IMO since they are NOT the issue, at least for my case. The problem is the Premiere not the TA.


----------



## crxssi

moyekj said:


> I'm certain it's not the TA that's the cause because the same physical TA attached to my S3 never causes these issues (I swapped TA attached to S3 with that attached to Premiere). So swapping out TAs is pointless IMO since they are NOT the issue, at least for my case. The problem is the Premiere not the TA.


There could be more than one type of hang/not responding bug. Or it could be the same hang but caused by the same root issue- tuning problems (which itself could be caused by a TA and/or cable card and/or poor signal quality and/or just a cable company head end problem). Personally, I think it has nothing to do with hardware, and everything to do with a software bug in the Premiere when tuning fails under certain situations it is not being handled correctly and enters a deadlock or loop condition or similar.


----------



## TishTash

azmojo said:


> We had a pause a few days ago, but this time, we let it go and eventually the unit recovered.... In the past, when the unit stopped responding we inundated the Tivo with remote commands trying to get it to respond, and eventually it rebooted (within 5-10minutes). We also disconnected the TA and this also ended up causing a reboot after a few minutes.
> 
> But if we let it go, it seems to recover itself...


These three scenarios are consistently true. In my experience, after refraining from forcing remote commands and letting the logjam sort itself out, not only were forced restarts minimized, but the hang lasted a shorter and shorter time, to the point where hangups ceased to exist, even with heavy remote use.


----------



## Rick Auricchio

moyekj said:


> I'm certain it's not the TA that's the cause because the same physical TA attached to my S3 never causes these issues (I swapped TA attached to S3 with that attached to Premiere).


The S3 and Premiere have completely different hardware and software, so your assumption seems unsound.

If I had problems with a computer program failing, yet it was fine on yours---when we're using different computers with a different OS---would you assume that the program is fine? I wouldn't.

So it could still be a TA issue causing some TP hangs, and perhaps something else causing others.


----------



## moyekj

Rick Auricchio said:


> The S3 and Premiere have completely different hardware and software, so your assumption seems unsound.
> 
> If I had problems with a computer program failing, yet it was fine on yours---when we're using different computers with a different OS---would you assume that the program is fine? I wouldn't.
> 
> So it could still be a TA issue causing some TP hangs, and perhaps something else causing others.


 The point is the TA works perfectly fine in one system, so pointing the blame squarely on the TA is not valid. It's the interface between the TA and the Premiere that has a problem that does not exist between S3 & TA. Given that it can be made to work with S3 (flawed or not), it is reasonable to assume it can be made to work with Premiere as well.
I agree and already mentioned it appears it's not ONLY the TA that causes this issue, but from anecdotal evidence it looks like if nothing else the TA aggravates the issue. It's all speculation and anecdotal evidence so nothing anyone says here is proof of anything, but looking for commonalities may shed light on the issue.


----------



## MikeAndrews

I had the S4 TP completely stop responding yesterday. It wasn't like the unit was backlogged and queuing the commands. It was more like the remote was dead (and it wasn't. I had the nice bright LED.).

I waited about two minutes and everything came back to normal. No crash or reboot. I'm using the SD menus.


----------



## moyekj

netringer said:


> I had the S4 TP completely stop responding yesterday. It wasn't like the unit was backlogged and queuing the commands. It was more like the remote was dead (and it wasn't. I had the nice bright LED.).
> 
> I waited about two minutes and everything came back to normal. No crash or reboot. I'm using the SD menus.


 Do you have Tuning Adapter or other USB attached device(s)?


----------



## MikeAndrews

moyekj said:


> Do you have Tuning Adapter or other USB attached device(s)?


Nope. At the moment it's OEM factory new with nothing in it but a M-CableCARD.

BTW, I've had some bouts of really slow performance on curl file transfers with KMTTG to my OS X 10.5 Mac Mini over wired GigaBit It was stuck at 2MiBs. I rebooted both and got up to 32MiBs!

I figure that Java on the Mini gets hung when it runs out of real memory.


----------



## crxssi

netringer said:


> I had the S4 TP completely stop responding yesterday. It wasn't like the unit was backlogged and queuing the commands. It was more like the remote was dead (and it wasn't. I had the nice bright LED.).
> 
> I waited about two minutes and everything came back to normal. No crash or reboot. I'm using the SD menus.


Welcome to the club. Sounds like the same "bug", as long as when you were pressing the keys on the remote, the yellow light on the TiVo Premiere was flashing along with it.


----------



## moyekj

I've actually gone since Christmas day without noticing a freeze for my Premiere and I have been interacting with the unit quite frequently every day.

I don't know if it makes a difference, but I've changed behavior of getting started using the unit:
First hit "TiVo" button, wait for TA LED to acknowledge the signal for that press, then hit "Power" button to turn on the TV.

Previously my norm was "Power" button quickly followed by "TiVo" button to get started with the unit.

(All my freeze incidents have been when first starting to use the unit, never after starting to use it which is what prompted me to try changing getting started behavior in the 1st place).


----------



## MikeAndrews

crxssi said:


> Welcome to the club. Sounds like the same "bug", as long as when you were pressing the keys on the remote, the yellow light on the TiVo Premiere was flashing along with it.


In my case the light on the Premiere _wasn't_ flashing.

I've had bouts of "Tivo too busy" on my S3s and the light on the unit does flash and it goes through at least a subset of the backlog of queued commands. In this case is was like the TiVo wasn't receiving commands.

Seriously, when are we gonna see some fixes to these S4 bugs?


----------



## TishTash

netringer said:


> In my case the light on the Premiere _wasn't_ flashing.
> 
> I've had bouts of "Tivo too busy" on my S3s and the light on the unit does flash and it goes through at least a subset of the backlog of queued commands. In this case is was like the TiVo wasn't receiving commands.
> 
> Seriously, when are we gonna see some fixes to these S4 bugs?


As frustrating as it is, I think more and more people are seeing less and less of these hangs, as much as some are seeing more of them, but optimistically temporarily (albeit maddeningly so). So for what it's worth, someone at TiVo TS may be working on these, if not the TiVo units themselves as they finish indexing things at certain times--which is what caused extended periods of sluggishness (not complete unresponsiveness) in the S3 HD/HD XLs, if anyone remembers.


----------



## crxssi

I have not had a single "non responding" issue (nor has it been rebooted) since 12/17/2010 when I had my cable card re-paired to end those annoying tuning error messages. Last night I got the 14.7 update.

I watched a few programs, then I went to test reception of an OTA channel (4-1). So I went to live TV, entered "4", then down paged to channel 4-1. A message came up saying there was a problem tuning that channel. I pressed the "TiVo" button because I was going to go back into setup and turn off that channel. The SD menu came up, but it was empty- here we go again! I only pressed Left and TiVo a few more times (each time would blink the yellow light on the TiVo and do nothing) and then left it alone. About 60 seconds later, I heard a "bling" and the menu was populated and acted normally.

1) The 14.7 update did nothing to fix this problem

2) This is yet further evidence that on my system these "not responding to remote" issues still seem to be centered around pressing certain keys (like TiVo) when there was a recent tuning failure.

3) It seems that the tuning failures that trigger it are not necessarily just cable card related (which I suspected and voiced in my last comment)

4) There is a direct relation to how long you will be "stuck" and how many times you pressed keys during the not responding period. You press a few keys- you might get out in several seconds to a few dozen keys. If I had to guess, I would say 10 to 15 seconds for each key you press.


----------



## azmojo

I'll also say that although I've done nothing to try to fix the problem, I have not seen any issues in several weeks either. I'll have to see if we got the 14.7 update yet, but I feel that it's irrelevant.


----------



## moyekj

I have to say since my Christmas day post I have not noticed another freeze. However my Premiere did reboot once for no apparent good reason (it wasn't new software), again when I powered down to install a quieter internal 1TB drive, and then rebooted again after getting 14.7 software, so a few reboots which may have helped clear things up. I know exactly when a reboot has happened because I use the S-P-S-P-S trick to get quickly vanishing overlays when using trick play functions which has to be re-entered following a reboot.

As I mentioned before ALL my freezes so far have been when first starting to interact with the unit after sitting idle for a long while, never while actively in use. Also mine typically takes about 8-10 minutes to unfreeze, never just a few seconds, so my freeze variety is different than what crxssi is seeing.
I changed my startup mode since the Christmas day freeze to first press TiVo key, wait a little and then press Power key to turn on TV. (Before I would quickly press TV power followed by TiVo button). No idea if that helps at all but at this point I'm not going to jinx myself by changing back. It could well be the unit just has to be rebooted more often for me to avoid the issue.


----------



## azmojo

No sooner did I post then did I experience another freeze. The playback was paused for quite a while and I went up and pressed the "tivo" button... nothing. It took 3 minutes to un-freeze.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

azmojo said:


> No sooner did I post then did I experience another freeze. The playback was paused for quite a while and I went up and pressed the "tivo" button... nothing. It took 3 minutes to un-freeze.


When you press a button on the remote, do you get an immediate acknowledgment sound from the TiVo, but no other action (for 3 minutes or whatever length of time)? I'm seeing that behavior in one of my TiVo HD boxes, and I wonder if it's the same issue as this one for the Premiere.


----------



## azmojo

Phantom Gremlin said:


> When you press a button on the remote, do you get an immediate acknowledgment sound from the TiVo, but no other action (for 3 minutes or whatever length of time)? I'm seeing that behavior in one of my TiVo HD boxes, and I wonder if it's the same issue as this one for the Premiere.


Yes, I have that happen a lot.... I press a button on the remote, get a feedback sound, and no action. Typically it happens when "backing out" of watching a program and selecting 'delete' quickly. Quite annoying to have to do it twice sometimes.


----------



## timetrips

I wish I had read these messages before I purchased as I think I would have waited. These units are way to expensive to have these types of issues. Maybe since we are looking we are only seeing others with similiar problems and a vast "silent" majority are not having problems, but mine have been enough to make me explore other options (I'm having the TimeWarner whole house DVR installed Friday) now I'll have something to compare performance against. I'm really regretting buying 4 of these things especially since I rarely can tranfer an HD show between two boxes (copyright protection always seems to be on!)


----------



## Henry3NYC

Add me to the list of people having this issue. After being left alone for hours, the TiVo box stops responding my remote. Well, the orange ring light flickers when I press the remote, but nothing happens beyond that. The only fix is to unplug and reboot.

This has happened at least once every day for the last four days. It seems to be tied to the latest software update. 

According to System Information I'm running 14.7.RV7-01-3-746

I miss the old TiVos that worked all the time and never had a problem. These last two boxes have been a real disappointment.


----------



## rahnbo

It's kinda like Tivo doesn't really care. The Premiere has embarrassed me on two occasions now by locking up in front of friends and family. I don't regret buying 2 Premieres but it is very disappointing as a Tivo fan of about 10 years. It is taking them way too long to fix these problems. Then we get an update for an app that I could care less about (appreciating the fact that other people do care). I tolerate the issues because I know how much worse the other options are but no way do I give Tivo glowing reviews when people ask me about it. I just sorta shrug my shoulders and suggest they do their own research. Meanwhile during these 10 minute waits for the things to unfreeze I'm trying to figure out what DVR I'll go with next. Probably something home brewed.


----------



## moyekj

Henry3NYC said:


> Add me to the list of people having this issue. After being left alone for hours, the TiVo box stops responding my remote. Well, the orange ring light flickers when I press the remote, but nothing happens beyond that. The only fix is to unplug and reboot.
> 
> This has happened at least once every day for the last four days. It seems to be tied to the latest software update.
> 
> According to System Information I'm running 14.7.RV7-01-3-746
> 
> I miss the old TiVos that worked all the time and never had a problem. These last two boxes have been a real disappointment.


 Exactly the problem myself and some others are seeing - freezes when you first start using it after left idle for a while. If you stop pressing buttons and let it sit for ~ 10 minutes it usually recovers, but it's easy to lose patience and just reboot and wait about 10 minutes that way as well.


----------



## crxssi

moyekj said:


> Exactly the problem myself and some others are seeing - freezes when you first start using it after left idle for a while. If you stop pressing buttons and let it sit for ~ 10 minutes it usually recovers, but it's easy to lose patience and just reboot and wait about 10 minutes that way as well.


Although my freezing is different (does it while active after a tuning error; mine has never been frozen when left idle), I bet one thing is the same- the more buttons you press, the longer the delay. Next time it happens that it doesn't respond, just press TiVo once and nothing else and wait to see if it recovers in 10 or 15 seconds.


----------



## chrispitude

Mine will often hang for 10 minutes, even if I've only pressed the TiVo button and it doesn't respond, and I put the remote down.


----------



## TishTash

Henry3NYC said:


> Add me to the list of people having this issue. After being left alone for hours, the TiVo box stops responding my remote. Well, the orange ring light flickers when I press the remote, but nothing happens beyond that. The only fix is to unplug and reboot.
> 
> This has happened at least once every day for the last four days. It seems to be tied to the latest software update.
> 
> According to System Information I'm running 14.7.RV7-01-3-746
> 
> I miss the old TiVos that worked all the time and never had a problem. These last two boxes have been a real disappointment.


Don't keep pressing the remote! If you notice the hang, wait, and the less remote commands clogging up the works, the faster the unit will "catch up." The longer this is tolerated, it seems, the less and less the works get gummed up; I don't want to jinx myself, but I haven't had a hang in about two months.


----------



## moyekj

chrispitude said:


> Mine will often hang for 10 minutes, even if I've only pressed the TiVo button and it doesn't respond, and I put the remote down.


 Same here. Only 1 press of TiVo button and nothing else - usually had to wait 8-10 minutes for it to recover (never just a few seconds). Still haven't noticed a freeze since Christmas day though so I guess I'm on a lucky streak.


----------



## rahnbo

> Our engineers are constantly working to address these issues, and we've already updated the software multiple times, which has improved the experience for many of our customers. In the coming months, we'll send additional updates to your Premiere that will download automatically, and will continue to enable your Premiere to perform even better.


Got this response today from Tivo after following up on tickets which was the totally unhelpful reply I expected. Don't even both troubleshooting it Tivo, just tell me to hang in there and be a sport. I'd be interested in finding the "many of our customers" who've had the improved experience related to this issue?


----------



## GeorgineVJ

> I'd be interested in finding the "many of our customers" who've had the improved experience related to this issue?


Not me.  My Tivo hangs and hangs. Right now my 2 year old is pretty ticked that the TV is black. It's been about 15 minutes now. We were browsing Netflix and went back to Tivo. Nada.

I was not impressed with my TW DVR, but I have to say I'm less impressed with Tivo for not fixing these problems. I bought my new Premier based on watching my neighbor's Series 3, which I thought was amazing. Having access to streaming content is great, IF IT WORKS. I am VERY unhappy with my Tivo service.


----------



## abredt

Me too. TiVo tech claimed to never have heard of this problem. First he saide it's due to HDUI, but I'm using SDUI. Then he decided it's due to a failed hard drive and sent me another unit. (Yes - it's a refurb.)

What do I have to do to replace the unit? 
Hook it up and call Time Warner?
Will I need a truck roll?

Thanks, cb


----------



## moyekj

Another freeze for my Premiere tonight, first I noticed since Christmas day. Note that it was serving up shows for MRV to my S3 unit before I tried to use it, so that may have an impact. Something to keep note of. So it's obvious that 14.7 did nothing to address this issue not surprisingly. I have a feeling it's one of those issues that will never go away.


----------



## rahnbo

moyekj said:


> I have a feeling it's one of those issues that will never go away.


Me too. This sucks.


----------



## dleithaus

Just got my Tivo Premiere XL last week. Hard wired to my 5+ MPS network after realizing the wireless bridge was not all that great. I had observed delays in using the HD menu, but nothing like the freeze I just had. Initially happened during a program search...The rotating ring just sat in the middle of my screen mocking me with a football game playing live in the corner. Lasted 15 minutes or so. As soon as it unfroze I switched to the SD menu. Not sure if that will help... but add me to the list of people with problems with freezing...


----------



## rahnbo

dleithaus said:


> As soon as it unfroze I switched to the SD menu. Not sure if that will help... but add me to the list of people with problems with freezing...


Overall SD menus performs better but still many of us experience occasional bouts of being totally locked out for about 10 minutes at a time. It's sad when that is more acceptable than the very poor performance of the HDUI.


----------



## moyekj

My Premiere is now giving me N17 error message when attempting to connect to TiVo Service. Meanwhile my S3 OLED has no issues with Service calls. Looking up that error code at TiVo web site suggested fix is to reboot which I am attempting now and hopefully will resolve the issue. I'm getting the impression that the Premiere overall is just unstable and I need to just reboot it once a week. That also may help stop these freeze issues which don't seem to happen within a week or so of rebooting.


----------



## rahnbo

moyekj said:


> I'm getting the impression that the Premiere overall is just unstable and I need to just reboot it once a week. That also may help stop these freeze issues which don't seem to happen within a week or so of rebooting.


I started a "preemptive" reboot strategy for about a week and it didn't seem to matter, the lockups still occurred.


----------



## moyekj

rahnbo said:


> I started a "preemptive" reboot strategy for about a week and it didn't seem to matter, the lockups still occurred.


 So much for that idea...


----------



## moyekj

Just tried connecting with my S3 again and now it also gets the N17 error, so this is not just a Premiere specific issue.


----------



## rahnbo

moyekj said:


> So much for that idea...


I also tried never hitting the Tivo button. Thought I was on to something for about 2 days. Next thing I will try is sneaking up on my Tivo remote on my tippy toes.


----------



## moyekj

rahnbo said:


> I also tried never hitting the Tivo button. Thought I was on to something for about 2 days. Next thing I will try is sneaking up on my Tivo remote on my tippy toes.


 LOL. Let me know if that works


----------



## ET_Ouch

Hi everyone. I just bought a TIVO Premature, er, Premiere, I get the unresponsive remote control, and black screens of death, surprise surprise!

I have Cablevision cable TV with a multistream cablecard and a Cisco tuning adapter. I have software version 14.7-01-3-746.

I feel like taking this Premiere out back and beating on it like they did to a printer in the movie "Office Space".

Sob sob. I may have to go back to my Tivo Series 2 DT. Hey, 480i isn't too bad I guess.


----------



## rahnbo

> What I would recommend is removing everything other than the cord to your TV and power directly to the wall (no surge protectors or power strips). So this means you will take off the coax cable, network connection, CableCARD and tuning adapter. If the TiVo box still acts up with nothing external connected and it is on the standard menus then I would recommend contacting our phone support.


I guess Tivo got sick of me trying to use their system. The above is their last response to trying to troubleshoot this issue. Apparently the best way to troubleshoot Tivo Premiere is to totally stop using it.


----------



## TheWGP

This thread is seriously encouraging me to stop trying to sell my lifetimed S2DT with backup unit - with that, I KNOW I have longevity - I guess I thought the Premiere had gotten enough software updates by now to have worked out some of the kinks. 

Clearly, this is not the case - scary scary! Maybe that Woot unit will sit in the closet for a bit before getting a service plan.


----------



## rahnbo

They must be trying to tick me off on purpose now by telling me to unplug everything from the wall except the power until the problem occurs. Seriously Tivo?? Oh, and they keep saying to leave the expander plugged in. Well, I never said I had one and wonder why they think I do or do they even bother to check?


----------



## weymo

It DOES make sense, what you're suggesting. The IR buffer sounds like the key. A few people report that it's when they're 'oops' and jumping back to do something else...or hitting the TiVo button and hearing bling-bling, like they hit it twice really quick...
I think it may have to do with network traffic buffers too. So I don't know...maybe it has to do with the decommissioned second CPU chip.


----------



## LukeNM

We were having these issues only with our Premier box in the past 2 weeks or so, which may have been from a software upgrade, now for some reason tonight our HD box is acting up too, sluggish, rebooting, locking up! What the heck is going on with Tivo?


----------



## rahnbo

Krikey yet another incident. Nothing sucks like getting all cozy in the recliner to watch something and instead you're sitting there with at least 10 minutes on hand pondering how many ways you could destroy the box. I wonder what other people do while waiting the 10 minutes or so for their Tivo Premiere to sort itself out or reboot? Might be a good poll topic? I either come here to vent a little or read. Thanks to all the Tivo problems I'm making a serious dent in Mark Twain's autobiography.


----------



## HoustonMidtown

New user here -- just got my initial TiVo Premier 2 days ago -- got the S02 error when setting up -- had to get a replacement (not a good first impression) but they quickly sent a replacement unit (was here the next day - very impressed!).....

After many hours setting up -- and letting it run overnight -- I am not able to do anything with the remote except turn my TV on and off (that works great!)....the TiVo box acknowleges the remote (the yellow circle blinks) but usually nothing happens on my screen....after turning the TV on/off I am sometimes able to get through 1 or 2 menus before the screen goes black....I have rebooted the TiVo several times with no change in behavior.


As I said, Im new to TiVo so I may be doing something wrong...I will be calling tech support when I get home today for some help...I really hope it is something Im doing wrong as I have heard nothing but praise for TiVo....but so far, Im not impressed...


----------



## TishTash

HoustonMidtown said:


> After many hours setting up -- and letting it run overnight -- I am not able to do anything with the remote except turn my TV on and off (that works great!)....the TiVo box acknowleges the remote (the yellow circle blinks) but usually nothing happens on my screen....after turning the TV on/off I am sometimes able to get through 1 or 2 menus before the screen goes black....I have rebooted the TiVo several times with no change in behavior.
> 
> I will be calling tech support when I get home today for some help...I really hope it is something Im doing wrong as I have heard nothing but praise for TiVo....but so far, Im not impressed...


I don't blame you, and you're giving it a far more fair shake than someone typically would be expected to.

The hangs described here have happened to most people after having the TiVo functional for several days or weeks, not out of the box as has been your unfortunate experience. That being said, I would recommend not only calling, but going to my.tivo.com, logging into your account, and leaving an email under Contact Us. They usually seem to answer more comprehensively, and escalate issues faster, via email than via phone, at least in my experience.

I hope once you get things fixed and settled, you'll experience the reason most of us are here.


----------



## HoustonMidtown

After 2 hours on the phone with tech support -- who then put me on hold and then disconnected the call -- my 2nd TiVo still does not work...I will be canceling my service. I am very disappointed in TiVo....I heard nothing but rave reviews about their product, but after trying 2 different units and 4 days of tech support help, the products I received do not work. Not sure if I just got really unlucky and got 2 lemons, but Im done trying...


----------



## crxssi

HoustonMidtown said:


> I will be canceling my service. I am very disappointed in TiVo....I heard nothing but rave reviews about their product


Those "rave reviews" were probably for previous models- like the HD/Series 3 and Series 2?


----------



## ET_Ouch

Update to my prior post: well, luckily, my Tivo Premiere hasn't become unresponsive since I last posted :up:. It worked ok with the tuning adapter for a full day or so, to my surprise , and then I decided to just disconnect the tuning adapter anyway as a precaution, plus I found out that I don't need the tuning adapter anyway . So, I cancelled my plans to take it out back ala Office Space . It seems to be working well now. This is the first time I've had HD, it's pretty nice. 

On a side note, one probably unrelated thing I did was set the "video output format" to one single format only (I set it to 720p), the Tivo up or down scales the original broadcast to 720p. I did this because I was just trying things to see if it helped. It probably didn't affect anything although one thing I've noticed is that the menu transitions seem to be less clunky, I assume because the Tivo doesn't have to change the format. Before I did this the screen would sometimes show a black screen, or one with a "tire track" pattern on it, for a split second before proceeding to the next screen, but now I don't see that anymore.

Also, it may have helped that I pet it and said "nice Tivo" a few times .

Well, I gotta go, I have toooo many shows to watch . Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

is there a known fix? this started happening to me yesterday, 3 different times.


----------



## BTDFXD

Received a new Premier and hooked it up to cable direct and had some intermittant remote problems-remote light would work but sensor on box wouldn't light up. Read somewhere where shining a flash light on the ir receiver on the box would reset it and that seemed to help restore remote. Today I had M card and Cisco tuning adapter installed. Naturally, when technician was here everthing was fine. After he left, I was playing with the box and went to the Golf Channel which I receive just fine on my Series 3. Got message to the effect "Searching for Channel-Channel Unavailable..." and remote is paralyzed-nothing works. Had to do hard start on Tivo to get remote back. Talked to Tivo support and tried some diagnostics they suggested-no joy. Tivo tech said he would call back (hasn't as yet). Called cable customer support to find out why I was missing some channels I was supposed to receive and they had no suggestions. Hit another "dead channel" and remote is paralyzed yet again. I unplugged USB from tuning adapter and replugged it back in and of this nano-second in time, I have all the channels I am supposed to be getting and the remote actually works. Trying to decide if this is worth all the hassle and wishing I hadn't sold my Series 2 w/liftime.........Hope a stable fix is forthcoming quickly.


----------



## crxssi

BTDFXD said:


> After he left, I was playing with the box and went to the Golf Channel which I receive just fine on my Series 3. Got message to the effect "Searching for Channel-Channel Unavailable..." and remote is paralyzed-nothing works.


But when you pressed the remote buttons, was the yellow light on the TiVo flashing? If so, then you have the same problem I described- and at the same time, during tuning failures.



> Had to do hard start on Tivo to get remote back.


If it is the problem I described, you normally have to wait 10 seconds for each button on the remote you pressed and it will just unfreeze itself. If it happens again, just press the TiVo button once and wait. Might take a few min, but you might avoid a very long reboot.



> [..tuning adapter....]wishing I hadn't sold my Series 2 w/liftime.........Hope a stable fix is forthcoming quickly.


Cable companies are starting to move to SDV. The Series 2 does not support that (in addition to being non-HD). So you would eventually have to replace it as your important channels start to disappear.


----------



## BTDFXD

In my instance, the remote is completely paralysed/useless. The light on the remote works but the light on the box does not go on-it seems the remote is sending a signal but the box doesn't recognize/receive it-the box doesn't respond to any remote input e.g., Tivo Central, channel up/down, absolutely nothing. The only way that I have found to restore remote functionality is to remove the USB from the tuning adapter and reseat. That seems to get the remote functioning again. What perplexes me is that if I hit a "dead channel" or go to the tuning adapter on the menu-the remote is rendered immediately useless. I'm familiar with the limitations/capabilities of the Series 2 vs the Premiere and at this point, place a higher value on the reliability and useability of the Series 2 vs the promised capabilities of the Premier. I'M FRUSTRATED! Thanks for your help and I would welcome any suggestions that might get this thing to work as intended.


----------



## moyekj

That sounds like different issue than discussed here. With freezes reported here the IR signals are received by the box (the box orange LED lights up) but unit will not respond to them. Also IP based remote control (slide remote and telnet) also are able to send signals but the box doesn't respond. However the box is otherwise functional since MRV, TTG and live TV, etc. still work, it's just dead to human interface. If left alone for several minutes it recovers.
Your case seems to be the IR receiver is not working potentially due to interference from TV - some Plasmas and LCDs I believe have been reported to cause interference with IR signals before in this forum in which solution was to put more distance between TV and TiVo box. Could be you just have a box with bad IR receiver as well in which case a replacement is in order.


----------



## BTDFXD

I'm supposed to get a "new" box tomorrow and hopefully that will solve the problem. Interestingly, when I go to settings for either the tuning adapter or the M-card the remote is rendered useless??


----------



## rahnbo

Whee! Another lockup. It's been 4 whole days since the last one and this one was only 8 minutes instead of 10+. I was watching a recorded movie and decided to press the live TV button to start spooling up the local news. It went to live TV then that was it. I couldn't change channels, go to the main menu, nothing for 8 minutes. After the lockup I went and checked the signal strengths on both tuners which is what Tivo is not insisting must be the problem and they were fine at 85. Even if there were signal issues why in the world should this be an acceptable reason for the Premiere to lock up?


----------



## DaveWhittle

rahnbo said:


> Whee! Another lockup. It's been 4 whole days since the last one and this one was only 8 minutes instead of 10+. I was watching a recorded movie and decided to press the live TV button to start spooling up the local news. It went to live TV then that was it. I couldn't change channels, go to the main menu, nothing for 8 minutes. After the lockup I went and checked the signal strengths on both tuners which is what Tivo is not insisting must be the problem and they were fine at 85. Even if there were signal issues why in the world should this be an acceptable reason for the Premiere to lock up?


Did you try: thumbs up > thumbs down > play > play ?


----------



## rahnbo

DaveWhittle said:


> Did you try: thumbs up > thumbs down > play > play ?


I have in the past many times and it never worked so I don't bother anymore. Is that supposed to work in the SDUI?


----------



## DaveWhittle

rahnbo said:


> I have in the past many times and it never worked so I don't bother anymore. Is that supposed to work in the SDUI?


I don't think so... supposedly it reboots the HDUI.


----------



## ET_Ouch

Do you need the tuning adapter in order to receive all the channels you want? If you don't then just disconnect it, maybe that will cure the problem. It seems to have been my problem. But I'm lucky that I get all channels without the tuning adapter.

BTW, this HD has me spoiled.


----------



## crxssi

rahnbo said:


> I was watching a recorded movie and decided to press the live TV button to start spooling up the local news. It went to live TV then that was it. I couldn't change channels, go to the main menu, nothing for 8 minutes. After the lockup I went and checked the signal strengths on both tuners which is what Tivo is not insisting must be the problem and they were fine at 85. Even if there were signal issues why in the world should this be an acceptable reason for the Premiere to lock up?


If it is a tuning failure related pause (which I think mine are), there is another test you can do, although it will take a lot of time.... go to live TV, start at channel 1, and try tuning every single channel and see if there are any that fail.

And no, of course it is not acceptable. But what can we do???


----------



## rahnbo

crxssi said:


> If it is a tuning failure related pause (which I think mine are), there is another test you can do, although it will take a lot of time.... go to live TV, start at channel 1, and try tuning every single channel and see if there are any that fail.
> 
> And no, of course it is not acceptable. But what can we do???


Aside from encouraging people to complain to Tivo, we're doing about all we can by discussing/venting here. 

I've tried testing all the channels. Occasionally some will fail to tune but I've never been able to force the lockup as a result of it.


----------



## crxssi

rahnbo said:


> Aside from encouraging people to complain to Tivo, we're doing about all we can by discussing/venting here.


True. Of course, at times, it seems like we are no closer to understanding the root cause of some of these problems. But misery does like company.

I've tried testing all the channels. Occasionally some will fail to tune but I've never been able to force the lockup as a result of it.[/QUOTE]

In my case, I have also not been able to "force" the pause/lockup either. But in every case of mine, it seems that a tuning failure was involved at the same time I pressed a certain button (which is probably the TiVo or LiveTV button). My theory (which leads me to suggest checking your channels) is that if there are less channels that fail to tune, then the lockups are far less likely. So far, it seems to be true. When I had my supposedly OK cable card correctly re-paired, all the lockups went away. If everything is "correct", one should never get any tuning errors. I don't know if shutting off a channel that doesn't tune will prevent it from ever causing a problem, but that seems like another option too.

I am almost to the point now of trying the tuning adapter I have sitting on the shelf, unused, for months. I was not willing to introduce additional possible tuning failures until I was sure of some level of stability. Maybe this weekend I will give it a go since I have had no remote pause/lockup since 12/17 now.


----------



## kcfun

I have a Premiere XL and I too am also having remote issues. I first started to notice my jump forward button does not respond half of the time after I got 14.7 loaded onto my box. Most of the other buttons work but not the jump forward.

I have now switched to my old DirectTivo remote and never have any issues with any of the buttons. It may be just my remote is defective but it sure seems like r14.7 did something to cause this issue.


----------



## moyekj

It looks to me like whenever I MRV from Premiere to my S3 it makes the Premiere unstable: more prone to remote freezes and reboots. Last 3 times I have done MRV from the unit the 1st time when first coming back to use Premiere I got the remote freeze, the 2nd time the Premiere rebooted when trying to use it after MRV, the 3rd time it rebooted while I was MRV'ing from it (it was also recording at the time and didn't continue recording following reboot). It's just a very unstable machine compared to my rock solid S3. Makes me regret retiring my other S3 in favor of the Premiere...


----------



## rblum

When I first got the 14.7 update, it had letters (RC I believe) in the number. Maybe that stands for Release Candidate?

Anyway, at that point the menus (I use SD) were a bit snappier but I still got the occasional not responding to the remote issue.

About 7 days or so ago, I noticed that the Tivo had rebooted (banner on live TV had reverted to large size). Wondering whether it had done it as a result of not responding or another update I checked system info, and while it was 14.7, the RC letters were gone....
Since that time I have had no problem at all. Anybody else?

Bob


----------



## rahnbo

rblum said:


> I checked system info, and while it was 14.7, the RC letters were gone....
> Since that time I have had no problem at all. Anybody else?
> 
> Bob


My 2 Premiere went through the same versioning from RC and then dropping the RC designation. Had and still have the remote lockup in both. Well may as well say every single version ever released has had that issue. BTW, just about the time you start thinking the problem is gone it's not. Hope ya knocked on wood or something.  I don't think this problem is even on the Tivo Dev's to do list.


----------



## rahnbo

crxssi said:


> If everything is "correct", one should never get any tuning errors. I don't know if shutting off a channel that doesn't tune will prevent it from ever causing a problem, but that seems like another option too.
> I am almost to the point now of trying the tuning adapter I have sitting on the shelf, unused, for months. I was not willing to introduce additional possible tuning failures until I was sure of some level of stability. Maybe this weekend I will give it a go since I have had no remote pause/lockup since 12/17 now.


I'm not sure how I could get along without the TA. The bulk of what I pay my cable company for is obtainable only with the TA. BTW, I also have a STB and when trying to tune in every single channel that way I never get any kind of error. Perhaps a questionable pause while tuning but it tunes. I don't think the Tivo Premiere really tries all that hard to tune in or retune channels. Often I'll turn a TV set attached to Premiere on and see that its trying to record something it couldn't tune (recording light is on but nothing recording with blank screen). It has the message that it couldn't tune and will try again. But it doesn't try again. Never. I can stop the recording myself and the channel tunes all on its own by the mere act of stopping the recording. But left alone it'll record nothing and you will never know it unless you go looking in to why a program was missed. It's so bad I print out a checklist from Tivo each week to see what was missed and with each Premiere it misses about 2 programs a week. Furthermore, I can't resist the temptation to switch to live TV when watching recordings just to make sure its really recording anything at all. At least the S2 would record dead air and you knew right away when something went wrong. The way Premiere handles it you may never know a recording was missed.


----------



## rahnbo

I finally forced a lockup after a tuning error, sorta. I was watching a recorded movie and pressed the live TV button to see what was recording on the two tuners. One was recording fine but upon switching to the other tuner it had the error about unable to tune due to a signal problem (BBCA if it matters). I stopped the recording and that channel then instantly tuned in perfectly. I hit record and that show began recording. Why in the world Premiere can't do this on its own is stupefying. Instead it'll just miss recordings. Anyway, once the show was recording I pressed the left arrow to go back to the now playing list and it locked me out for 10 minutes. It got to the green screen but no text. Typical lockup otherwise except to note it occurred immediately after a tuning error.


----------



## TishTash

rahnbo said:


> I'm not sure how I could get along without the TA. The bulk of what I pay my cable company for is obtainable only with the TA. BTW, I also have a STB and when trying to tune in every single channel that way I never get any kind of error. Perhaps a questionable pause while tuning but it tunes. I don't think the Tivo Premiere really tries all that hard to tune in or retune channels. Often I'll turn a TV set attached to Premiere on and see that its trying to record something it couldn't tune (recording light is on but nothing recording with blank screen). It has the message that it couldn't tune and will try again. But it doesn't try again. Never. I can stop the recording myself and the channel tunes all on its own by the mere act of stopping the recording. But left alone it'll record nothing and you will never know it unless you go looking in to why a program was missed.


I used to have problems with tuning SDV channels via TAs, even on the HD/HD XLs. As you noted, recordings would randomly fail to tune correctly, but stopping the recording would tune correctly.

Ironically, my Premieres never had a problem with this via the TAs, even during the locking up period I experienced late last year.

So it seems the tuning problems and the lockups may be two different issues, possibly related in some cases.


----------



## crxssi

OK, yesterday I finally installed the Tuning Adapter. Of course it didn't work until I was on hold with Cox for 20 min for them to "hit" the unit, even though it had already been set up by them (it was blinking yellow all the time). I used it successfully for several hours yesterday and today.

Then tonight I wanted to watch TV after 6 hours of not touching it. Turned on the TV, TiVo showed two red so it was recording two programs. But on the screen it was frozen. So I pressed "info" and it showed me info but didn't show preview. So I pressed play and it showed it as playing although it was not. So I pressed pause then play and it started playing while recording. Then I tried to press LEFT and it ignored me. So I pressed TiVo. Nothing. It just kept playing video and would ignore ALL input from the remote, even though the yellow light on the TiVo was blinking with the remote.

Waited a few min, no diff. Tried the optical remote. No diff. TiVo would ping. It offered the http login via web, but did not deliver the now playing list. I waited 5 min without touching it and then
it suddenly returned to TiVo central on the TV and also drew the now playing on the web browser.

I have never seen THAT behavior before, although others have reported something similar. So there you have it- adding the TA added yet ANOTHER problem behavior (and that is why I was waiting to get a baseline behavior first).

As usual- not happy.


----------



## moyekj

Welcome to the TA-induced freezing club, exclusive to Premiere members only! As I type this I had just tried to exit out of Pandora on my Premiere and now all I get is a black screen and no response to remote control (though yellow light on front panel does light up). What a POS. Have to reboot this thing all the time compared to my S3 which never needs a reboot.


----------



## rahnbo

Well here is a new one to me. I had the remote lockup. Noted the time +10 minutes and picked up a magazine to pass the time. 7 Minutes in it rebooted itself. Argh!


----------



## abredt

They sent me a replacement Series-4 due to the lockup with the remote. I can't tell if it works because the TA keeps restarting. Can hardly record anything.
cb


----------



## rahnbo

abredt said:


> They sent me a replacement Series-4 due to the lockup with the remote. I can't tell if it works because the TA keeps restarting. Can hardly record anything.
> cb


They want to me to RMA boxes too. I have serious doubts that would do any good and I have a feeling I might end up with more problematic Premieres than I have now.


----------



## rahnbo

Nice, locked up during the first 45 minutes of the Super Bowl and now reboots itself. God I wanna toss this thing in the air and drop kick it so bad.


----------



## chrispitude

Currently locked up here, forcing us to watch a show several episodes ahead of where we're at. I move in 2 months. If it locks up with the new cable company, I'm Ebaying it and building a Windows Media PC with a cablecard tuner card. This is ridiculous.


----------



## moyekj

It's been a week without a freeze now for me, so I'm overdue for one any time now...


----------



## timstack8969

Has anyone had any problems with TIVO remote Range while changing channels? I have always been able to sit very far away from the TIVO Box and the Remote would still change channels very Far Away. It seems only to be when I change the channel with Number keys or Up & Down Button but the TIVO button stays in range.


----------



## rblum

Since the "14.7 RC removal update", I have had 1 instance of non response to the remote, and that is over two weeks now. Definite improvement here.


----------



## jmaditto

Mine pretty much will not respond to remote commands until after trying for 30 seconds after the TiVo has been sitting overnight or so. It's as if the TiVo is asleep and needs time to wake up. No issues like this on with my S3's.


----------



## evanborkow

jmaditto said:


> Mine pretty much will not respond to remote commands until after trying for 30 seconds after the TiVo has been sitting overnight or so. It's as if the TiVo is asleep and needs time to wake up. No issues like this on with my S3's.


If this is also when you first turn on the TV it may be the TV interfering with the ir reception on the Tivo. I had this problem with a TV blocking the Tivo remote until it warmed up for about 30-90 sec. If you search, you'll find several threads about it and recommendations of what settings on the TV you might change to alleviate the problem.


----------



## moyekj

Sigh, another freeze. This time waiting 10+ minutes did not recover. Had to reach behind and yank the power plug and sit at my trusty S3 instead to watch something. These Premiere units really need a reset button being so unstable as they are. It's a good thing besides the power cord there are other wires attached or I'd be inclined to yank the whole unit out and dump it in the trash in the heat of the moment...


----------



## moyekj

Now this is ridiculous! Another remote freeze! Extremely annoying POS!


----------



## rahnbo

moyekj said:


> It's a good thing besides the power cord there are other wires attached or I'd be inclined to yank the whole unit out and dump it in the trash in the heat of the moment...


I hear you. I'm considering getting a remote control power switch when I place my next Amazon order. It's a sad thing we have to do this.


----------



## astronomer

I have to reboot my Premiere with a TA 2 or 3 times a week. Is tiVo just ignoring
this issue, discussed at length here, or are they not competent to do anything about it?


----------



## rahnbo

astronomer said:


> I have to reboot my Premiere with a TA 2 or 3 times a week. Is tiVo just ignoring
> this issue, discussed at length here, or are they not competent to do anything about it?


They deny there is a problem. If you contact support they're gonna blame your power supply, UPS, cable card, hard disk, etc. They might offer a replacement but I can't see the point since I don't know anyone who got a replacement and the problem went away.


----------



## rahnbo

moyekj said:


> Now this is ridiculous! Another remote freeze! Extremely annoying POS!


They must be reading these forums and taking out vengeance on us. I got a lockup +10 minutes had to reboot. Then 2 hours later another lockup at least went away around 10 minutes.


----------



## L David Matheny

rahnbo said:


> They must be reading these forums and taking out vengeance on us. I got a lockup +10 minutes had to reboot. Then 2 hours later another lockup at least went away around 10 minutes.


I certainly do hope that they're reading these forums. I had my first "freeze" today. I used the back button (left arrow) to back out of the Now Playing list into the TiVo Central menu (as I recall; or maybe it was from a detail listing back to the NPL). The screen went blank except for the normal background (TiVo logo, etc). The machine wasn't locked up, because the TiVo logo was still animated. When I saw that no menu was displaying, I stopped pressing buttons and waited. The menu finally appeared a few minutes later (just 2 or 3 minutes probably). My unit is on an APC UPS, so there are no power issues.


----------



## PedjaR

I had remote freezes once or twice a week since I got my Premiere XL. They typically came when either a) I just turn the Tivo on (I used to leave it in standby mode, just in case there were some late-night alerts) or b) did a lot of remote presses in a short time. Sometimes freezes were accompanied with blank menus. Usually waiting a few minutes helped.
Then, the day I got 14.7, it looked pretty bad, as I immediately had two freezes that required reboots. However, the things got a lot better. I haven't had a freeze since then (a few weeks). I still occasionally hit remote many times in a short amount of time, but I switched from leaving Tivo in standby mode to leaving it paused on a recorded show. I don't know if this really helps, but I am not willing right now to try standby again. By the way, I use SD menus, and do not use slide remote. I wonder if anybody else having issues is using standby mode.


----------



## abredt

When I spoke to Tech Support a few weeks ago, he said they never read these boards. He also said there is nothing in their records to show anyone having these problems.

He sent a replacement Series-4 and I'm watching for freezes.
cb


----------



## rahnbo

abredt said:


> When I spoke to Tech Support a few weeks ago, he said they never read these boards. He also said there is nothing in their records to show anyone having these problems.
> 
> He sent a replacement Series-4 and I'm watching for freezes.
> cb


Did they send a refurb or new? Please keep us posted if there are any remote lockouts, would be interested to know if replacements do have any affect. I have logged tickets about this issue as I'm sure others have too so either he didn't look or lied.


----------



## abredt

He insisted it is not a refurb. He gave it another name, but I forgot what he said. He also said it is not a unit that was returned because it was defective. It came in a cardboard box, not a new unit box.

It didn't seem worth it to argue about others having the same problem.

I will report how it does.
cb


----------



## crxssi

PedjaR said:


> I had remote freezes once or twice a week since I got my Premiere XL. They typically came when either a) I just turn the Tivo on (I used to leave it in standby mode, just in case there were some late-night alerts) or b) did a lot of remote presses in a short time. Sometimes freezes were accompanied with blank menus. Usually waiting a few minutes helped.
> Then, the day I got 14.7, it looked pretty bad, as I immediately had two freezes that required reboots. However, the things got a lot better. I haven't had a freeze since then (a few weeks). I still occasionally hit remote many times in a short amount of time, but I switched from leaving Tivo in standby mode to leaving it paused on a recorded show. I don't know if this really helps, but I am not willing right now to try standby again. By the way, I use SD menus, and do not use slide remote. I wonder if anybody else having issues is using standby mode.


I use a Slide remote and SD menus. I have, indeed, had the freeze when first coming out of long periods of non-use, but only once. However, I have actually not had that many freezes, and those I did have were usually immediately following a tuning error of some sort. Since I had the cable card re-paired, I have not had any freezes due to tuning errors- since I have had no more tuning problems. I have had two freezes since the 14.7 update, so the update did not solve the problem. However, the 14.7 update DID cause the remote control ignore problems with the Slide remote (never had any prior to 14.7, and I have used nothing but the Slide from day 1 of owning the Premiere). I never use "standby".

I have since added a tuning adapter, and that has not caused any tuning errors, nor has it adversely affected my experiences... yet. Has been two weeks so far.


----------



## crxssi

abredt said:


> When I spoke to Tech Support a few weeks ago, he said they never read these boards. He also said there is nothing in their records to show anyone having these problems.


Although it wouldn't totally surprise me if nobody at TiVo monitored the forums, it is more likely the guy doesn't know what he is talking about.

It would be crazy for them to not read the forums, because they contain a gold mine of useful information about what some of their customers are going through, their feelings, their suggestions, and specific useful data about problems. Sure, there is a lot of noise, but it is not like there are hundreds of posts per day.


----------



## azmojo

My Premier just froze on me. One pattern that seems pretty solid is that frequently when it happens, it happens on Sunday evenings between 5 and 8pm. 

I've called tech support twice about this issue and the first time the guy totally mis-characterized it. Even though I accurately stated the problem and never said 'slow to respond' that's how he characterized the problem. The second guy understood what I was telling him but didn't have anything to offer either.

The unit they did send was a refurb unit in a plain brown box, with no cords, manuals, or anything. They charged me about $500 and gave me 90 days to replace my existing unit and return the "defective" one to get it credited back. This really disappointed me as I purchased the extended warranty and they were going to charge $500 - the same amount as they charge for new NEW unit with ALL materials (remote, manual, cord, etc.) for a stinkin' refurb with no materials. I ended up returning the refurb unit they sent as I am sure that it would not fix the problem.


----------



## asahi

Okay... My premiere has started to not respond to commands as well. 3 times today and twice in the last hour. It makes me disappointed that I put the series 3 in the bedroom. After unplugging and rebooting, it works fine. It has the 14.7 software. I've been using the SD menu because I'd get the green doughnut with the HD menu.


----------



## PedjaR

crxssi said:


> I use a Slide remote and SD menus. I have, indeed, had the freeze when first coming out of long periods of non-use, but only once. However, I have actually not had that many freezes, and those I did have were usually immediately following a tuning error of some sort. Since I had the cable card re-paired, I have not had any freezes due to tuning errors- since I have had no more tuning problems. I have had two freezes since the 14.7 update, so the update did not solve the problem. However, the 14.7 update DID cause the remote control ignore problems with the Slide remote (never had any prior to 14.7, and I have used nothing but the Slide from day 1 of owning the Premiere). I never use "standby".
> 
> I have since added a tuning adapter, and that has not caused any tuning errors, nor has it adversely affected my experiences... yet. Has been two weeks so far.


Of course, as soon as I opened my big mouth, my Premiere decided to first freeze the picture and then reboot all on its own as I was watching a recorded show and recording another (Tivo is on a UPS, together with the TA). Got a nice 10 minutes gap in the recording. A few hours later I got a "normal" not-responding-to-remote thing that went away after several minutes of leaving it alone. Pains me to say it, but even the TWC DVR I used to rent was definitely more stable (and that one had a cable card, too). Not to mention ReplayTV I used to own, which never caused trouble. It is interesting that, this long after the release, Premiere would still not work reliably (based on this thread, and some others, this is very likely not just me having a bad box).

What did the re-pairing of cable card involve in your case? Did they send somebody or was it done over the phone?


----------



## rahnbo

PedjaR said:


> A few hours later I got a "normal" not-responding-to-remote thing that went away after several minutes of leaving it alone.


I've started to notice this as almost a guaranteed event now. If I reboot for whatever reason (usually because a remote lockout fails to unlock after 10-20 minutes) then almost always within another few hours their will be another remote lockout that clears itself in the "normal" 10 minutes.


----------



## PedjaR

rahnbo said:


> I've started to notice this as almost a guaranteed event now. If I reboot for whatever reason (usually because a remote lockout fails to unlock after 10-20 minutes) then almost always within another few hours their will be another remote lockout that clears itself in the "normal" 10 minutes.


It matches my last two experiences.


----------



## rahnbo

crxssi said:


> It would be crazy for them to not read the forums, because they contain a gold mine of useful information about what some of their customers are going through, their feelings, their suggestions, and specific useful data about problems. Sure, there is a lot of noise, but it is not like there are hundreds of posts per day.


We're assuming they care about us people on the SDUI. I wonder if they even have anyone working on anything to do with the SDUI?


----------



## crxssi

PedjaR said:


> What did the re-pairing of cable card involve in your case? Did they send somebody or was it done over the phone?


It was done over the phone. But it isn't likely your problem if you never get those pop-up screens with the cable card message like I was having.


----------



## chrispitude

abredt said:


> When I spoke to Tech Support a few weeks ago, he said they never read these boards. He also said there is nothing in their records to show anyone having these problems.
> 
> He sent a replacement Series-4 and I'm watching for freezes.
> cb


They told me the exact same thing, nearly word for word.


----------



## PedjaR

crxssi said:


> It was done over the phone. But it isn't likely your problem if you never get those pop-up screens with the cable card message like I was having.


Right, I did not have any of those pop-up screens.


----------



## TishTash

I feel for all of ya, especially since I've gone through what y'all have and then some. For whatever reason (14.7, bluetooth slide remote, no need for TA, new cablecard), I haven't had a hang for a long, long time (about three months now). I had a "green doughnut" hang at an HD trial, which I was able to stop with a Flash interface restart. (This experiment didn't last long: I love the SD speed on Premieres, which makes my S3 seem like molasses on going back.) That was about it. When I do have a remote non-response incident, it lasts about a minute or less.

It is real, though, because I went through it and in spades (see previous posts early in the thread). The frustrating part for those still evidencing this phenomenon is that I have no idea why it went away, other than TiVo claiming they worked on it, and "good for you it now works." Doesn't exactly fill me with overbrimming confidence.

My big suggestion is to submit incidents via email to TiVo.com support. They do seem to be more complete and take more time and consideration than phone support, and escalate problems with less interference. And they do answer rather promptly. Good luck to all.


----------



## rahnbo

TishTash said:


> My big suggestion is to submit incidents via email to TiVo.com support. They do seem to be more complete and take more time and consideration than phone support, and escalate problems with less interference. And they do answer rather promptly. Good luck to all.


LOL, you must have got the new guy at Tivo email support who still cares. Every time I email support first they try to tell me it'll be fixed in a few months and try to close the ticket. When I push them further they just end up telling me to call in to phone support.


----------



## rblum

10 more days and no further issues. So one freeze/reboot in like 3 weeks.

Bob


----------



## rahnbo

Last night's remote lockup was epic. There was a tuning error leading up to this one. It said it was recording AMC Breaking Bad. But when I went to check it "said signal error, trying again" (which we all know Tivo NEVER EVER tries again). I checked the signal strength which was 90. I fired up the Brighthouse STB and tuned in AMC just fine. Went to my other Premiere and tuned it in just as well with the same signal strength. Since it was only a few minutes in to the show I was going to just stop the recording and record again which usually works. Nope. Screen went black and even though the LED's were indicating the remote commands were being received nothing was happening. Then it rebooted on its own. Meanwhile I just watched the show on the STB. When the box fully rebooted and indicated it had resumed recording the show with the red LED I switched back to Tivo to watch the show and it was recording fine (minus the chunk of time it missed while malfunctioning) with the same signal strength. But you can all guess what happened about 15 minutes later. . .a 10 minute remote lockout. At least it locked out and displayed the show I was watching but what a pain. The worst part of all this is if I hadn't been up at 2am to check this then the show would have been lost and I might never have known it. Premiere doesn't put a placeholder for missed recordings like it used to with the S2. I don't care if records an hour of dead space I just want to know when something went wrong without having to keep spreadsheets and checklists and comparing logs.


----------



## jonja

I have my Tivo Premiere for maybe 3 weeks. I have a TA and until this weekend had been using the HD menus, at least until I managed to sell my old Tivo HD with Lifetime and until I felt comfortable with the Premiere. This weekend, that was accomplished.

My wife and son both rebelled soon after my Tivo HD was carried out the door, telling me how much they hate new HD interface. So I turned on the SD interface and enjoyed the greater speed.

That lasted 3 days. Bet you know what I am going to say! Remote lockout. LiveTV continued to work, but the remote stopped working. Ended up rebooting, and the issue immediately happened again. I turned the HD menus back on and poof! no remote lockout issue. 

I will add that the freeze up seemed to be focused around getting back to the SD Tivo Central screen. Yes, the remote was locked up, but so was the screen: black while it worked through whatever issue it was working through. If I waited it out (10 mins or so) and stopped pressing the remote, eventually Tivo Central would return. If I went to Now Playing or LiveTV from there, it worked---until I wanted to go back to Tivo Central---then the full symptoms returned. Tivo continued to record while I waited it out. 

Not touching the remote and staying away from Tivo Central seems to help.

Gag, this is frustrating. I can't believe I spent so much time and money on this upgrade.


----------



## rahnbo

jonja said:


> Not touching the remote and staying away from Tivo Central seems to help.


That's the solution, stop using Tivo! LOL, a support rep actually suggested something like that to me once.


----------



## jonja

rahnbo said:


> That's the solution, stop using Tivo! LOL, a support rep actually suggested something like that to me once.


I really have had CSRs (with my Tivo HD) tell me that any problems I had with the Tuning Adapter (such as missed shows, due to tuning failures) were my fault: I was stupid enough to stick a POS TA on a Tivo, or as he put it, put cheap tires on a sports car.

The CSR wasn't the least bit convinced when I explained that 85% of my HD channels could only be got through a TA and that without it, my Tivo HD was just an overpriced Series 2, recording primarily analog content -- minus the fabled stability of the Series 2 ;-)

With Cable being almost universally a monopoly in most communities throughout the U.S. (only Tivo-compatible alternative being FiOS, which I can't obtain and which Verizon has stopped rolling out -- no new fiber!), if you need a TA to use a TA, you have NO choice: Only alternatives are moving (right, I am moving to a new location to make Tivo happy) and switching to a generic DVR. Oh wait, stop watching 85% of my HD channels; that is the alternative that made sense to the CSR.

I told him that it was more accurate to say I was putting the ONLY tires made that fit my sports car that were available for use in my town at any price. TAs are something Tivo needs to play nice with and not ignore as being someone else's problem (by which they are right: it's their customer's problem...)


----------



## abredt

Remote freeze using replacement TiVo.

I was all set to tell you all that the replacement unit fixed it. 
Two weeks later - a freeze going to TiVo Central.

Sadly, cb


----------



## crxssi

jonja said:


> Not touching the remote and staying away from Tivo Central seems to help.


Well, I have been saying that. If there is no remote response, each additional button you press after that point seems to stretch the delay out by another 10 to 30 seconds. If you can resist pressing a button, some of the lockouts could be recovered in less than a minute.

As for avoiding TiVo Central- that is kinda impossible.


----------



## crxssi

abredt said:


> Remote freeze using replacement TiVo. I was all set to tell you all that the replacement unit fixed it. Two weeks later - a freeze going to TiVo Central.


I am extremely sure the remote lockout issue is a software problem, not hardware. So swapping boxes is not likely to ever make a difference. Not that I think ALL problems people might have are always software- but I am guessing 95% of them are.

Knock on wood- it has been three weeks since my last "no response to remote" issue. So going two or even three weeks (or perhaps longer) without the issue doesn't mean it is fixed.


----------



## DaveWhittle

crxssi said:


> I an extremely sure the remote lockout issue is a software problem, not hardware. So swapping boxes is not likely to ever make a difference.


I don't disagree, you're probably right - but I'm curious why it isn't happening to everyone all the time? 

I only had this problem with the launch software last summer, rarely (if at all?) since 14.7. I might have had it hang once in December when the software switched from RC.


----------



## rahnbo

DaveWhittle said:


> I don't disagree, you're probably right - but I'm curious why it isn't happening to everyone all the time?
> 
> I only had this problem with the launch software last summer, rarely (if at all?) since 14.7. I might have had it hang once in December when the software switched from RC.


It might be how much you use the Premiere before you notice it. Someone in my house is always using one of the two and they're on average idle about 4 hours each a day. You could be having the problem and never notice it or there is the possibility it really never happens to some users.


----------



## crxssi

DaveWhittle said:


> I don't disagree, you're probably right - but I'm curious why it isn't happening to everyone all the time?


Well, that is like a $1,000,000 question. There are just TONS of possible factors involved:

With or without TA? What brand/type? What type of Internet connection? What speed? What brand/type of cable card? What cable company? What signal and noise levels? How much has been recorded? How many season passes or other scheduled recordings? How many tuning errors? How often is it idle/active? What exact buttons on the remote are used.... and when... and what order? What menu options? How long since the last reboot? Etc, etc.

The only constant is that it is a Premiere and with Slide remote. In my case, I *never* had a remote lockup until 14.7..... which, as you can see, is in direct conflict with your experiences.


----------



## DeWitt

I saw this issue a few times, but that was prior to my acquiring a slide remote. Has not happened at all to me on 14.7. One more data point....

Premier
Premiere XL (Slide)
Fios TV and Internet(Scary fast..)
No TA needed


----------



## abredt

I'm not using a slide remote. Just the one that came with the premier and I'm using SD menus.

cb


----------



## chrispitude

I wish I'd never sold my Series 3.


----------



## DonaldBurns65144

I wonder if there's a hardware issue with some of these units? My old Series2 Directv Tivo started doing weird things and I fixed it with a new internal power supply. The Chinese capacitors all went south in the old P.S., but it too worked just fine again after I replaced them. Power supply issues were a big thing back then.


----------



## mcorelis

Any rumors of 14.8 or 15.0 or anything soon? (Of course, please don't violate a NDA.)

I've suspended being a Tivo fanboy or recommending the unit to friends and relatives, because I don't want to hear about their lockups and reboots. Seems like we are approaching the one year anniversary (April?) and still have issues. I like the SD menus and go elsewhere for Netflix, so my issues are just the occasional lockup or reboot. Not enough to dump the unit, but enough to keep me and especially the wife unhappy. 

Just my $0.02 again.


----------



## moyekj

Another remote freeze at 12:30pm today. Lasted almost exactly 10 minutes and then recovered and responding normally again. As with all my other remote freezes it was when I went to use the unit after leaving it sitting for several hours without interaction.

This issue has survived multiple software versions already so I don't have high hope for a solution...


----------



## rahnbo

moyekj said:


> Another remote freeze at 12:30pm today. Lasted almost exactly 10 minutes and then recovered and responding normally again. As with all my other remote freezes it was when I went to use the unit after leaving it sitting for several hours without interaction.
> 
> This issue has survived multiple software versions already so I don't have high hope for a solution...


I wonder if there is any possibility they are even working on any SDUI related issues?


----------



## crxssi

Yep- my turn to report a freeze; happened tonight. It was *identical* to what happened to me on Jan 30. It was recording two, came in and pressed "TiVo", it ignored me. Pressed it again- ignore. Tried left arrow-ignore. So I waited 5min captive to looking at whatever it was recording and finally it went to the Now Playing List.

Not bad- 20 days between. Yes, I log everything.


----------



## rahnbo

crxssi said:


> Not bad- 20 days between. Yes, I log everything.


20 days is pretty darn impressive! Tivo should send us each one of those factory signs: "No Accidents/Tivo Remote Lockups for xx days."


----------



## moyekj

crxssi said:


> Not bad- 20 days between. Yes, I log everything.


 I've had about 2-3 weeks between freezes I noticed. My guess is it actually happens a lot more frequently than that but of course you only notice when trying to use it.


----------



## Killerbones

I thought it was only my cable company thank god I came across this thread. I could time my issues with the TiVo premier to 8:05 am and 9:03 am as well as in the pm the no signal or problem with signal could be timed. It would also happen at random times but I could always count on resetting the TiVo during those times. I also would exhibit the freezing non responding remote issue. These issues have been going on for about4 months now with bright house tampabay. I have tried working with bright house with no help from them. I have replaced TiVos with new ones as well as rma replacement still I would have the same issues. I filed an FCC complaint and funny enough a letter was sent to the FCC from bright house stating the issues are resolved. The cable company blames the TiVo TiVo blames the cable company and no one wants to talk to each other. My issue at the FCC has been escalated to a supervisor if nothing can be done I am looking at 170.00 to file a formal complaint with the FCC. Im also talking with a lawyer to file a class action suit against TiVo if it is a TiVo issue as this has gone on long enough.


----------



## rahnbo

Just had one of the 10 minute variety. It's been since the 17th. A whole 5 days. Wooo. It was stuck on an infomercial for Brighthouse's DVR. Irony or conspiracy?


----------



## chrispitude

Killerbones said:


> I thought it was only my cable company thank god I came across this thread. I could time my issues with the TiVo premier to 8:05 am and 9:03 am as well as in the pm the no signal or problem with signal could be timed. It would also happen at random times but I could always count on resetting the TiVo during those times. I also would exhibit the freezing non responding remote issue. These issues have been going on for about4 months now with bright house tampabay. I have tried working with bright house with no help from them. I have replaced TiVos with new ones as well as rma replacement still I would have the same issues. I filed an FCC complaint and funny enough a letter was sent to the FCC from bright house stating the issues are resolved. The cable company blames the TiVo TiVo blames the cable company and no one wants to talk to each other. My issue at the FCC has been escalated to a supervisor if nothing can be done I am looking at 170.00 to file a formal complaint with the FCC. Im also talking with a lawyer to file a class action suit against TiVo if it is a TiVo issue as this has gone on long enough.


Do you have a link handy to file a complaint with the FCC? I'd like to do this if it's free and straightforward.

I'm not too surprised your cable company responded that the issue was resolved. It's dishonest, but I also believe the problem is with the Premiere rather than with their service, so there's not much actionable work they can do.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

this needs fixed, Just happened to me again today while using my slingbox so I can't even reboot the damn thing until I get home


----------



## Killerbones

http://esupport.fcc.gov/complaints.htm

Follow the promts to Broadcast TV

Cable modem issues, cable signal leakage, cable customer premises equipment issues (such as CableCARDs, tuning adapters, and set-top boxes

And then select online form

pretty easy you will get a letter in about 20-30 days and then a phone call from your provider shortly after telling you to suck wind.


----------



## chrispitude

Since I find myself stuck watching Super Nanny while my Premiere is hung, I decided to make use of the time and file a complaint.



> When using my TiVo Premiere with the Cisco tuning adapter provided by my cable company, the TiVo premiere will intermittently lock up and stop responding. This only happens with the tuning adapter connected. The complaint is not directed at my cable company, although their tuning adapter is a part of the problem. There are MANY other people with this problem at:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=456559
> 
> It would be great if the FCC could contact TiVo and inspire some progress on this issue. For all of us who have called, the TiVo support representatives simply tell us that "this is the first we've heard of this problem."


----------



## Killerbones

well it seems that fcc has let me down.

this was the last email sent from an agent from the fcc along with all the correspondence.

Both of your cases have been closed on the informal complaint level. Case number 11-C00257639 was escalated to the FCC Media Bureau to take a look, but this does not mean any further action will be taken on your behalf.

If you continue to be unhappy you will need to work with the carrier.

Thank you,
Mary Pontious
From: Michael Correia 
Sent: Sunday, February 20, 2011 12:03 PM
To: Mary Pontious
Subject: RE: FCC Informal complaints 11-C00277795 and 11-C00257639

I have received another letter on Saturday from the FCC stating that the informal complaint has been closed.
Is this still being reviewed? Do I need to file a formal complaint???

From: Mary Pontious [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Tuesday, February 15, 2011 10:11 AM
To: Michael Correia
Subject: RE: FCC Informal complaints 11-C00277795 and 11-C00257639

Your case has been escalated to a supervisor for further direction on this issue. Once I have feedback I will contact you.

Mary Pontious

From: Michael Correia 
Sent: Monday, February 14, 2011 2:42 PM
To: Mary Pontious
Subject: RE: FCC Informal complaints 11-C00277795 and 11-C00257639

Today I received a letter from the FCC indicating that if I was not satisfied with the outcome that a formal complaint would need to be filed at 170.00. The letter sent to the FCC from Brighthouse is a complete lie and no changes have been made to date regarding the issue with the Tuning Adapter and the TiVo boxes.

The Formal complaint process is for seeking damages, I am not seeking damages I just want the issue resolved.

This is the last email I received from Brighthouse:

Thanks for the update we are currently at the point where we have done everything we can on the RF side and our Engineering group has also done what they can from their side. They are still trying to work with TiVo on a resolution but have no etr. Further change of cards or tuning adapters will not accomplish any different result.

Harry Williams
Service Manager
863-288-2273
Bright House Networks
Polk County

This was sent to me on Feb. 4 of 2011 as I was trying to get a update from their side as to what they were doing to resolve the issues.

I will file a formal complaint but what do I get for my 170.00 will the issue be fixed??????

From: Mary Pontious [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Tuesday, February 08, 2011 3:18 PM
To: Michael Correia
Subject: RE: FCC Informal complaints 11-C00277795 and 11-C00257639

Thanks for getting back with me on this matter. The FCC has no record of the reply and I have just finished sending Bright House an e-mail requesting that they provide a copy of the reply. Once I have the reply it will be scanned to your case and I will look at the reply.

When I get such reply I will review and depending on what they say will determine what more the FCC can do. But I will be in contact with you if you would like.

So at this time the FCC will give Bright House a couple of days to provide the reply and then will go from there.

But by no means is your case closed. As far as the FCC is concerned at this time we have no record of a reply and there for open.

Will be in contact,
Mary Pontious

From: Michael Correia 
Sent: Tuesday, February 08, 2011 3:10 PM
To: Mary Pontious
Subject: RE: FCC Informal complaints 11-C00277795 and 11-C00257639

I received a letter that was also CCd to a Susan Bowers, Acting Chief from a DeAnna Morgan of Bright house that basically stated that the issue was resolved. I received this letter on January 4th but as indicated the issue is still ongoing.

Thank you for your response.
Michael Correia

From: Mary Pontious [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Tuesday, February 08, 2011 2:52 PM
To: 
Subject: FCC Informal complaints 11-C00277795 and 11-C00257639

Dear Mr. Correia, 
The FCC has received your 2nd case 11-C00277795 and it is in reference to case number 11-C00257639 which you think has been closed.

In reviewing case number 11-C00257639 the case remains open at this time. Your complaint was sent to the carrier and we are now waiting for the carrier to reply. I am not sure where you got the information that your case was closed, but it is incorrect as far as what the FCC is concerned and with the information in your case file. The FCC shows the following information regarding our case.

Serve Status: Served - Pending Response 
Recommended On: 
Recommended by: 
Serve Initiated On: 12/01/2010 
Notice Date: 12/08/2010 
Response Due Date: 01/07/2011 
Response Received Date: Not Initiated

Summary in case 11-C00277795: 
I originally sent in a complaint about this same situation. 10-C00257639-1 A letter was sent to me indicating that the issue was resolved but it has not been resolved, The brighthouse tuning adapters on my TiVo's to have to reboot both devices on a daily basis. There has been little to no help from brighthouse engineering dept as an email sent to me indicated that there is nothing more for them to do. I have changed cables and all equipment attached to any coax lines comming in from the street. This has not helped the situation. I continue to pay for a service that is not reliable and Brighthouse is now telling me that thier would be best for me. I have not been offered credits for loss of service and I continue to have to deal with spotty or no service at all from Brighthouse.

I am sending an e-mail to FCC point of contact at Brighthouse to check the status of the reply and to request a copy of the reply as it is past due and not sure why we have not gotten a copy since it was due on 1/7/11.

If you have any further questions please e-mail me at [email protected]

Thanks you, 
Mary Pontious
Consumer Advocacy Mediation Specialist
CGB/CICD/GCC
Phone: 717-338-2727
Fax: 717-339-5747


----------



## moyekj

I think Killerbones' complaint is more about issues with Tuning Adapters, not this specific freezing problem. I think it has been made pretty evident in this thread that Tuning Adapters are not the only cause of this remote freeze issue. Plus as I have stated before the same Tuning Adapter attached to my S3 never causes the freeze problem. So it really is something specific to Premiere and TiVo is the one that needs to fix this problem with remote control freeze on Premiere, not the cable company/FCC.


----------



## Killerbones

The problem is that the TA was working fine on the premier for over 6 month before an update on the TA was done in november by BrightHouse. And correct the issue is only with the premiers as I also have Tivo series 3 and Tivo HD that are on TA's with no issues. 

The bigger issue is that no one wants to fix the problem. Tivo blames the CableCo. The CableCo blames the Tivo and Cisco said not our problem call your local CableCo. 

So who fixes the issue. The TA's are mandated to work by the FCC with Tivos for SDV channels. They don't and multiple problems are exhibited by the TA when connected to the Tivo including the freezing issue.


----------



## abredt

I was having the tuning adapter reboot itself several times a day. I got a new TA from TW and that problem stopped.

I still have freezes using the remote and SD menu.
cb


----------



## HoustonMidtown

HoustonMidtown said:


> After 2 hours on the phone with tech support -- who then put me on hold and then disconnected the call -- my 2nd TiVo still does not work...I will be canceling my service. I am very disappointed in TiVo....I heard nothing but rave reviews about their product, but after trying 2 different units and 4 days of tech support help, the products I received do not work. Not sure if I just got really unlucky and got 2 lemons, but Im done trying...


Well -- as they say, third time's a charm -- on my third TiVo box and everything is finally working great. My friends talked me in to trying it one more time -- I bought a box from Best Buy and it has been trouble free for 2 weeks....go figure !! Of course, now that I say this it will go in the crapper...but it's been a good 2 weeks while it lasted!!


----------



## moyekj

HoustonMidtown said:


> Well -- as they say, third time's a charm -- on my third TiVo box and everything is finally working great. My friends talked me in to trying it one more time -- I bought a box from Best Buy and it has been trouble free for 2 weeks....go figure !! Of course, now that I say this it will go in the crapper...but it's been a good 2 weeks while it lasted!!


 Don't get too excited. I've gone as long as 3.5 weeks between noticing remote freezes. Just when you think you're in the clear the problem strikes again.


----------



## abredt

I'm trying a new trick.

I avoid the TiVo button as much as possible. I back into menus by hitting the Back Arrow on the left of Select.
Will keep you posted.
cb


----------



## rahnbo

abredt said:


> I'm trying a new trick.
> 
> I avoid the TiVo button as much as possible. I back into menus by hitting the Back Arrow on the left of Select.
> Will keep you posted.
> cb


Been there, tried that. Best of luck,


----------



## abredt

Did you have it freeze after hitting the Back Arrow?

cb


----------



## HoustonMidtown

moyekj said:


> Don't get too excited. I've gone as long as 3.5 weeks between noticing remote freezes. Just when you think you're in the clear the problem strikes again.


Oh I know I jinxed myself by saying anything -- can I take it all back ??


----------



## crxssi

Just a note- since I was on the phone with TiVo for a completely unrelated subject, I did go ahead and report the "stops responding to remote" bug to tech support. They are aware of it, and said to try thumbs down, thumbs up, pause, pause if it happens again (which I have not tried, but I don't hold out any great hope on that).

I told the rep that the problem is pretty rare for me, but that there are people on the forums that have the problem MUCH worse than me. The rep also said she is pretty sure the next-level-up support department does monitor tivocommunity.com forums, although they never post.

As a side note: as usual, their reps are super fast to answer the phone, are incredibly friendly and pleasant, and speak clearly with perfect English.


----------



## moyekj

The thumbs down, thumbs up, pause, pause is purely to restart HDUI and has no effect on SDUI. Plus the fundamental issue is that TiVo in that state is not processing received remote requests anyway so a sequence that requires the remote to reset won't help.


----------



## crxssi

moyekj said:


> The thumbs down, thumbs up, pause, pause is purely to restart HDUI and has no effect on SDUI. Plus the fundamental issue is that TiVo in that state is not processing received remote requests anyway so a sequence that requires the remote to reset won't help.


My thoughts exactly (And I told the rep I was using SDUI.)


----------



## moyekj

I have a 2nd Premiere now, so will be interesting to see if I get a "remote freeze" for it as well. Won't have CableCard and TA for it until Saturday though so my guess is it will be fine until then.


----------



## rahnbo

moyekj said:


> I have a 2nd Premiere now, so will be interesting to see if I get a "remote freeze" for it as well. Won't have CableCard and TA for it until Saturday though so my guess is it will be fine until then.


I've had 2 Premiere's since June and both have had the issue with about the same frequency.


----------



## turbo327

Very discouraged to jump in here today and find out if I was not the only one having remote stalls. It 'seems' that this began after installing my Cox cable provider's required Tuning Adapter so I could tune their cable card to the Switched Digital Video content they have recently migrated to. But without the TA, I cannot access a lot of premium content on Cox.



Today while just happening to verify a particularly desired recording I saw the red light on, turned on the TV, hit the Tivo button... not even a Tivo ding. Nothing. Great. :down: :down: 

After a few mintues of WTH... I finally got it to the menu... I turned HD menus off MONTHS ago because they are worthless. Once in the Tivo it was sluggish, but indicated my show was being recorded. But then it would not let me out, then it let me out, then not back in.

Finally after looking at it using my PC and Tivo Desktop I saw it had alread moved on to another scheduled recording, and the one I previously wanted was not listed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

This is just completely unbelievable. I have been a Tivo user since the Series 1, upgrading every time they released a new one.

Mistake I guess. Bought my at Best Buy, put an additional warranty on it via TIvo.

Wonder if they will honor a return.

Very disappointed in this Tivo. Reading back in this thread is seem if I call Tivo, they are likely going to blame the TA?

Am I understanding that correctly?

TIA.


----------



## chrispitude

turbo327 said:


> Very disappointed in this Tivo. Reading back in this thread is seem if I call Tivo, they are likely going to blame the TA?
> 
> Am I understanding that correctly?
> 
> TIA.


Please, take the time to call and report the issue. Even if you are returning it, do it for the rest of us.  Surely they will realize that not every cable company and every cable company is "faulty" when the only common factor between all of us is the Premiere itself.


----------



## crxssi

turbo327 said:


> Very discouraged to jump in here today and find out if I was not the only one having remote stalls. It 'seems' that this began after installing my Cox cable provider's required Tuning Adapter so I could tune their cable card to the Switched Digital Video content they have recently migrated to. But without the TA, I cannot access a lot of premium content on Cox.


Hi, fellow Norfican! I have had, believe it or not, ZERO problems with the TA so far, after a month. But I had the "no respond to remote" bug BEFORE the TA, and after it too. So I don't think it is directly related to the Cox/Motorola TA.



> Today while just happening to verify a particularly desired recording I saw the red light on, turned on the TV, hit the Tivo button... not even a Tivo ding. Nothing. Great. :down: :down: After a few mintues of WTH... I finally got it to the menu...


Yep, that is one of the classic presentations of the bug.



> I turned HD menus off MONTHS ago because they are worthless.


I believe this bug shows in both the SDUI *and* the HDUI- but it presents differently when under the HDUI (although I have no experience with that, since I use only SDUI).



> This is just completely unbelievable. I have been a Tivo user since the Series 1, upgrading every time they released a new one.


Yep, join the club. I had almost every TiVo there was.



> Very disappointed in this Tivo. Reading back in this thread is seem if I call Tivo, they are likely going to blame the TA?


No. See my previous, previous post. The rep knew exactly the bug and didn't try to blame it on the TA at all. At this point I am encouraging everyone reading this thread and having the problem to report it to TiVo. They are really nice and reporting doesn't take that long. Make sure to point out you know others are having the same problem.


----------



## turbo327

crxssi said:


> Hi, fellow Norfican! I have had, believe it or not, ZERO problems with the TA so far, after a month. But I had the "no respond to remote" bug BEFORE the TA, and after it too. So I don't think it is directly related to the Cox/Motorola TA.


Yes, its a good crew around here... I recently retired from the 'IT' business, and am better off without the daily headaches... just changed my 'custom label' accordingly. Moving on in life to other thngs and so much happier for it. 

I will give Cox and Tivo a call, I believe the problem was never an issue before installatoin of the TA. But... who really listens at Cox or most providers? Tivo most times has been responsive when I call for account services, so will give them that credit, they seem that way for me. Some who answer the phone care more than others, just an observation. Tivo's people all seem to be better than most though.

There is also a LONG and ongoing thread about this provider in general on the avsforum.com, I'll send you a PM with the link. 

Gerry-


----------



## xekester

This probably won't be of much help, but FWIW...
In my case, I was using an IR Blaster on my equipment stack and I discovered that my Premier would be extremely erratic in responding to remote commands. Commands were being acknowledged on the face of the Tivo, but nothing was happening. I experimented and saw that direct and indirect commands were reaching the Tivo (through glass doors on the equipment rack). I *completely* covered over the Tivo's IR Receiver with black tape. I left only the narrow space between the faceplate and the base of the Tivo open, and so far (1 week) most of the non-responsive issue has gone away. Still see an occasionaly hiccup, but before I was ready to replace the Premier with my old un-modded TivoHD.
Could some of the issues folks are seeing be related to some form of "IR Multipath"?

Xekester


----------



## moyekj

xekester said:


> This probably won't be of much help, but FWIW...
> In my case, I was using an IR Blaster on my equipment stack and I discovered that my Premier would be extremely erratic in responding to remote commands. Commands were being acknowledged on the face of the Tivo, but nothing was happening. I experimented and saw that direct and indirect commands were reaching the Tivo (through glass doors on the equipment rack). I *completely* covered over the Tivo's IR Receiver with black tape. I left only the narrow space between the faceplate and the base of the Tivo open, and so far (1 week) most of the non-responsive issue has gone away. Still see an occasionaly hiccup, but before I was ready to replace the Premier with my old un-modded TivoHD.
> Could some of the issues folks are seeing be related to some form of "IR Multipath"?
> 
> Xekester


 No, at least not for me. When it's in the frozen state it won't react to telnet based commands either (which bypass IR completely). i.e. The TiVo just cannot process any input commands it is receiving is the problem, not the IR interface itself.


----------



## crxssi

moyekj said:


> No, at least not for me. When it's in the frozen state it won't react to telnet based commands either (which bypass IR completely). i.e. The TiVo just cannot process any input commands it is receiving is the problem, not the IR interface itself.


Agreed.


----------



## xekester

Thanks moyekj! I had a feeling my version of the problem would be of limited value to others. Still, for those using only IR and not telnet, perhaps some experimenting with avoiding "IR bounce" might be in order. And, your comment concerning telnet command input and Tivo's lack of response to same probably relates to the remaining hiccups I still see with my Premier. But now I get the non-responding issue much less than previously.
Thanks again,
Xekester


----------



## moyekj

Yes, the other evidence is that if you have not entered many commands when it finally does unfreeze the stack of commands built up in "input" buffer all of a sudden execute all at once. i.e. The commands were received but TiVo just couldn't process them. If you press too many buttons I think it fills up this "input" buffer causing the TiVo to reboot.


----------



## xekester

moyekj said:


> Yes, the other evidence is that if you have not entered many commands when it finally does unfreeze the stack of commands built up in "input" buffer all of a sudden execute all at once. i.e. The commands were received but TiVo just couldn't process them. If you press too many buttons I think it fills up this "input" buffer causing the TiVo to reboot.


Absolutely agree. Based on this advice you and others here have posted about not sending any additional commands when it freezes, I have not had a reboot since because of this. Although it can be really annoying when the last command was to fast forward!
Thanks,
Xekester


----------



## abredt

BUT - when it doesn't respond, one's first automatic reaction is to press the button again. Just in case we didn't press hard enough. Will try not to do it.
cb


----------



## Killerbones

moyekj said:


> No, at least not for me. When it's in the frozen state it won't react to telnet based commands either (which bypass IR completely). i.e. The TiVo just cannot process any input commands it is receiving is the problem, not the IR interface itself.


Ditto, Im using Control4 home automation with IP drivers that dont use ir at all and I still have the same problem, In my case only with the TiVo that has a Cisco TA attatched. My other TiVo has not been on the TA for 3 weeks and has not had any issues. (So Far)


----------



## turbo327

Interesting. I was able to access the Tivo via Tivo Desktop, and see the listing of recordings. But shortly thereafter it came back to life, so perhaps it was a nudge from Tivo Desktop that woke it up?? 

It SURE feels like the Tuning Adapter is the issue somehow locking the interface. The amber light on the front indicates the remote command is being received, the Tivo just does nothing in response. I too hit the Tivo button a few extra times, and that was possibly what caused it to kill the recording, I'll never know.

Since this is so random, disconnecting the TD would take some patience to see if that cures the issue. Guess I need to research exactly what channels require SDV on this Cox feed.


----------



## moyekj

In my experience the TiVo web server always works fine during the "freeze" period. The Premiere will happily serve up shows for TTG and MRV without issue. In fact that's a good workaround to the problem if you have another unit you can transfer a show you want to watch to.


----------



## crxssi

turbo327 said:


> It SURE feels like the Tuning Adapter is the issue somehow locking the interface. The amber light on the front indicates the remote command is being received, the Tivo just does nothing in response. I too hit the Tivo button a few extra times, and that was possibly what caused it to kill the recording, I'll never know.


Well, I had similar freezes before I installed a TA, and others report the same problem without a TA, so it is not the root cause of the "stops responding to the remote" bug. It might exacerbate the underlying issue, however. When my cable card became partially "depaired", I starting having occasional tuning issues (that annoying cable card pop-up message) and that would often lead to the "stops responding to the remote" bug.

Since I installed the TA (1/29) and had Cox re-pair the CC (12/17), I have encountered the bug only three times. Before that, it was a lot more frequent.


----------



## PedjaR

I have noticed reduced lockups since I stopped using standby mode. At the time I thought it had something to do with standby mode itself, and I posted that. Apparently, other people who do not use standby mode had frequent lockups, so I don't think that's the case any more. Now, I think it may have something to do with the Tivo button. I used it every time to get out of standby mode, and now I do not use it at all (I use left arrow until I get to the menu I need). It could be that pressing Tivo button makes lockups worse. Anybody had similar experience? Anybody with frequent "stop responding to remote" lockups wants to lay off Tivo button and see what happens?

When I was using Tivo button, I had lockups at least once a week, sometimes twice. Now, the last lockup was 2/14 (watch when I get one as soon as I turn it on again), and it was a few weeks between the next-to-last one and the last one.

By the way, I use SD menus, do not use slide remote, and I have Cisco TA.


----------



## Testpattern

We've had our New Premiere running for about four days now.

Initially I was somewhat impressed because it didn't seem to exhibit any of the "slowness" characterized by many of the forum members.

Then we got the "spinning green ring".

It occurred as I was attempting to delete several test recordings made for the purpose of verifying both tuners were functioning correctly. When hitting delete the ring appeared. 

The system remained locked for about two minutes then the ring disappeared leaving me at the same place on the menu. Once again I attempted to delete the recording and bam... the ring again. This time it remained froze for about twenty minutes. This occurred a couple of more times and I simply could not delete anything without freezing up. I tried several different approaches through the menu but it made no difference. With each freeze, the ring remained for a longer period.

Eventually I pulled the plug and rebooted the system. I was then able to delete the sample recordings without any problem.

Currently we're utilizing the HDUI. We're attached to Cox OKC and there's no TA involved.

I couldn't locate the description for the spinning green ring in our manual. Presumably it's just a "busy" indicator?

This sure seems to be a Premiere issue. It's difficult to believe the Cox connection could cause this since the actions involved had nothing to do with info from the cable.

Rest assured, I will be discussing this with TiVo...


----------



## chrispitude

My Premiere hung in a new way today. I was viewing the upcoming episodes for a show. When I was done, I hit the TiVo button. It went "ding" and all the menus disappeared, but the blue animated background with the swinging searchlights remained. It stayed there for about three minutes then came back. I think it's the same hang, just manifesting itself in a menu instead of during playback when the TiVo button was pressed.


----------



## crxssi

chrispitude said:


> My Premiere hung in a new way today. I was viewing the upcoming episodes for a show. When I was done, I hit the TiVo button. It went "ding" and all the menus disappeared, but the blue animated background with the swinging searchlights remained. It stayed there for about three minutes then came back. I think it's the same hang, just manifesting itself in a menu instead of during playback when the TiVo button was pressed.


I have had that a few times. It is another classic example of the "stops responding to remote" bug.


----------



## turbo327

chrispitude said:


> My Premiere hung in a new way today. I was viewing the upcoming episodes for a show. When I was done, I hit the TiVo button. It went "ding" and all the menus disappeared, but the blue animated background with the swinging searchlights remained. It stayed there for about three minutes then came back. I think it's the same hang, just manifesting itself in a menu instead of during playback when the TiVo button was pressed.


Ditto. More so recently.


----------



## MikeAndrews

These hangs means the CPU is pegged. It'll happen if a guide update and indexing is going on, or other heavy tasks are processing. The best thing to do it take your fingers off of the remote and let it process. 

Take it as Premiere's way of telling you to go to the computer for a while or go to bed.

And yeah, with the Premiere supposedly having the fastest dual-core CPU it shouldn't be happening. It is likely one of many software bugs.


----------



## crxssi

netringer said:


> These hangs means the CPU is pegged. It'll happen if a guide update and indexing is going on, or other heavy tasks are processing. The best thing to do it take your fingers off of the remote and let it process.


Never had it do that on the TiVo HD.... ever. And the HD is *slower*.


----------



## rahnbo

netringer said:


> These hangs means the CPU is pegged. It'll happen if a guide update and indexing is going on, or other heavy tasks are processing. The best thing to do it take your fingers off of the remote and let it process.
> 
> Take it as Premiere's way of telling you to go to the computer for a while or go to bed.
> 
> And yeah, with the Premiere supposedly having the fastest dual-core CPU it shouldn't be happening. It is likely one of many software bugs.


It could be the CPU but why would it only happen in the SDUI? I would think the HDUI would be more CPU intensive and have these lockups much more frequently.


----------



## chrispitude

For the last half hour, I've been treated to E! news on live TV while my Premiere is hung. I accidentally hit the TiVo button twice because I was across the room and I thought maybe it just didn't get the first one. I don't want to reboot it because both recording lights are on.

I only watch TV in the evenings and we go to bed early, so 30 minutes out of my TV watching evening is a big chunk. I really hate this thing now.


----------



## trip1eX

Switched back to the SD menus again. For good. I love the responsiveness. I like that when I press a button something happens on the screen instantly. 

It goes to the next screen or scrolls up or down a show etc. 

No satellite delay and waiting to see if it "took" your command.


----------



## crxssi

rahnbo said:


> It could be the CPU but why would it only happen in the SDUI? I would think the HDUI would be more CPU intensive and have these lockups much more frequently.


Actually, we do not KNOW it is only happening in the SDUI. Many people using the HDUI also report lockups with the spinning circle of death, refusing to respond to remote commands. This could be the HDUI's equivalent of the same bug...


----------



## jonja

trip1eX said:


> Switched back to the SD menus again. For good. I love the responsiveness. I like that when I press a button something happens on the screen instantly.
> 
> It goes to the next screen or scrolls up or down a show etc.
> 
> No satellite delay and waiting to see if it "took" your command.


...yeah, except for the whole remote freeze in SD menus which is the topic of this thread.

I switched back to SD menus too and thought for the first time "hey, maybe upgrading from a S3/HD WAS worth it! This thing is fast!") Then I hit the remote freeze bug in SD. Fast sometimes but dead at others is an unusable mix for me.

So I went back to the klunky, slow HD menus, which have yet to demonstrate the remote freeze to me. I find lots of other bugs (such as a weird issue that shows an error message about fonts along side a EBEBEB hexadecimal symbol when trying to use a HD menu to create a season pass). But I found the remote freeze more debilitating than anything in the HD menus so far.

Of course my family hates the HD menus, so I am a real popular guy insisting we must use them.


----------



## rahnbo

crxssi said:


> Actually, we do not KNOW it is only happening in the SDUI. Many people using the HDUI also report lockups with the spinning circle of death, refusing to respond to remote commands. This could be the HDUI's equivalent of the same bug...


I agree with you I'm just saying I never saw a total lockup lasting about 10 minutes in the HDUI for about the 4 months I used it. Who the heck knows?


----------



## MikeAndrews

rahnbo said:


> It could be the CPU but why would it only happen in the SDUI? I would think the HDUI would be more CPU intensive and have these lockups much more frequently.


Who says "only in the SDUI?" The HDUI hangs so often I don't know how you'd notice the big hangs.


----------



## MikeAndrews

rahnbo said:


> I agree with you I'm just saying I never saw a total lockup lasting about 10 minutes in the HDUI for about the 4 months I used it. Who the heck knows?


How about "bit rot?" The hangs may happen once it accumulates 1n days of up-time no what else is going on. That would happen if, say, a memory leak in some function causes it run out of VM and have to have to do a garbage collect to reclaim virtual memory with no other processing going on until it completes.


----------



## Testpattern

It seems fairly certain the Premiere has an issue locking up in both HDUI and SDUI. Mine's only exhibited the issue in the HDUI mode (so far) and since I really didn't care for the HDUI partial intregration and basic menu clutter it wasn't a big deal to leave it in SDUI.

I read in another forum TiVo is launching an update in March to address this issue. Have any of you seen or heard anything about this?


----------



## PedjaR

chrispitude said:


> My Premiere hung in a new way today. I was viewing the upcoming episodes for a show. When I was done, I hit the *TiVo button*. It went "ding" and all the menus disappeared, but the blue animated background with the swinging searchlights remained. It stayed there for about three minutes then came back. I think it's the same hang, just manifesting itself in a menu instead of during playback when the *TiVo button* was pressed.





chrispitude said:


> For the last half hour, I've been treated to E! news on live TV while my Premiere is hung. I accidentally hit the *TiVo button* twice because I was across the room and I thought maybe it just didn't get the first one. I don't want to reboot it because both recording lights are on.
> 
> I only watch TV in the evenings and we go to bed early, so 30 minutes out of my TV watching evening is a big chunk. I really hate this thing now.


I am getting more and more convinced that this bug has something to do with the Tivo button. I am avoiding that button, and the last remote freeze I had was on 2/14. That's way better than previous freezing once or twice a week.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

this not responding to remote is very annoying when I am using my slingbox and have no way of rebooting until I get home. Has never happened on my S3, only my premiere. Is a cure in the works?


----------



## moyekj

I kind of gave up documenting my instances here. I've had at least 5 instances of the bug now between 2 different Premieres since I last reported here.
The fact that it happens to 2 different Premieres and never my S3 further confirms the problem is not a "bad unit" but a generic problem with Premiere software or hardware. For my case the freezes ALWAYS happen when hitting TiVo button. Avoiding the TiVo button would probably fix the issue as would probably using the HDUI instead of SDUI, but neither are really attractive options to me.


----------



## azmojo

the other day I encountered the freeze 3 or 4 times in a row... each time was when I went to the "main" menu. It didn't matter if I hit the Tivo button or the back button from a sub-menu. Each time it took 2-3 minutes to recover and I was able to navigate away but if I went back I had the freeze. I have never had the problem occur repeated but then I don't think I ever tried to return to the main menu immediately after a freeze before.

I checked diagnostics and I didn't see anything out of the ordinary. Tuners and signal strength all seemed fine. From my observations, it appeared to me that the processor was too busy doing something else, but what I could not say.


----------



## moyekj

azmojo said:


> the other day I encountered the freeze 3 or 4 times in a row... each time was when I went to the "main" menu. It didn't matter if I hit the Tivo button or the back button from a sub-menu. Each time it took 2-3 minutes to recover and I was able to navigate away but if I went back I had the freeze. I have never had the problem occur repeated but then I don't think I ever tried to return to the main menu immediately after a freeze before.
> 
> I checked diagnostics and I didn't see anything out of the ordinary. Tuners and signal strength all seemed fine. From my observations, it appeared to me that the processor was too busy doing something else, but what I could not say.


I had a similar issue just yesterday. If I waited for the unfreeze I could navigate to other screens and play shows, etc. but as soon as I returned to TiVo Central I would get another freeze.
Perhaps the issue is related to failing to load the ADVERTISEMENTS in the TiVo Central page?


----------



## PedjaR

moyekj said:


> I kind of gave up documenting my instances here. I've had at least 5 instances of the bug now between 2 different Premieres since I last reported here.
> The fact that it happens to 2 different Premieres and never my S3 further confirms the problem is not a "bad unit" but a generic problem with Premiere software or hardware. For my case the freezes ALWAYS happen when hitting TiVo button. Avoiding the TiVo button would probably fix the issue as would probably using the HDUI instead of SDUI, but neither are really attractive options to me.


In my case, it appears as though avoiding the TiVo button reduces the frequency, but does not eliminate the problem. After a month of no issues, I had two freezes within a week. Maybe I should try HDUI for a while.


----------



## Stuxnet

moyekj said:


> When it's in the frozen state it won't react to telnet based commands either (which bypass IR completely)


Yep. I can now confirm that... Had my first remote freeze just an hour ago. The amber light flashed with each button push, but there was no response. Coincidentally the TV responded to the remote (on/off, volume).

I fired up the laptop figuring I would use telnet to "beat the system". Nothing. Nada. No response. Maybe this is coincidence, but when I toggled my AV receiver with its own IR remote, my Premier switched views and the remote was again active.

Apparently the recordings during this time were uninterrupted (that much is good). For benchmarking I'm using an M-card along with a TA (both Moto).

Stumbled onto this thread hoping for a quick fix... instead I see 300+ postings... lol.


----------



## chrispitude

Welcome.  Have a seat anywhere you like, there's donuts and coffee on the table over there.


----------



## moyekj

I got so tired of this bug I'm actually trying the HDUI on 1 Premiere for a while now to see how that goes...


----------



## rahnbo

moyekj said:


> I got so tired of this bug I'm actually trying the HDUI on 1 Premiere for a while now to see how that goes...


I tried that too and with a new 50mbit connection but ended up going back to the SDUI despite the lockups. Going from a 10mbit to a 50mbit connection didn't help a single thing with Premiere HDUI (although it kicks butt for downloading stuff, web browsing, etc). Hope you have better luck than we did.


----------



## wood252ota

My premiere is doing this a lot more lately. Yellow light flashes, but no Tivo response. I upgraded the hard drive a few weeks ago and wonder if that is what is causing it. I'm running kickstart 54 now to see what it says. I'm tempted to put back the old hard drive and see if that stops it from happening.


----------



## moyekj

wood252ota said:


> My premiere is doing this a lot more lately. Yellow light flashes, but no Tivo response. I upgraded the hard drive a few weeks ago and wonder if that is what is causing it. I'm running kickstart 54 now to see what it says. I'm tempted to put back the old hard drive and see if that stops it from happening.


 If you're using SDUI it's a known bug. I have 2 Premieres and switched one to HDUI (even though I hate that interface) and that one has not had the issue since doing so while the other Premiere on SDUI has had the issue twice in last 3 days.


----------



## wood252ota

moyekj,
Thanks for the tip. I am running the SD interface. I'll change to the HD one. A friend of mine also has a premiere and is running the SD interface and is not having any problems. But he doesn't have a cable card/TA in his and mine does. Maybe that is the difference ?


----------



## moyekj

I think this thread has revealed that TA is not the only cause of this issue but it certainly seems to aggravate it. I think some people using HDUI experience different kind of hangs (spinning green circle) but not the kind of hang we are talking about where for around 10 minutes the unit won't respond to remote control. So it appears using HDUI is the only workaround I know of to this problem.


----------



## moyekj

My wife was complaining about other Premiere on SDUI hanging because of this issue, so now I have both Premieres set to HDUI. Yuck.


----------



## crxssi

Has been a month since my last "lockout" and it happened again just now.

Turned on the TV, TiVo was recording two programs at once but on the screen was the message that I was not authorized to receive this channel. I pressed "info" to see what channel, and yep- that is not a channel I pay for, so I pressed "TiVo" to return to the menu so I could stop it. Black screen. Pressed the left arrow, yellow light but no respose. Pressed TiVo again, and nothing but yellow LED flash. Waited... two min later, the menu appeared.

Again, it points to a cable card message and the TiVo button being pressed as being involved in this bug. SDUI


----------



## klyde

Tonight I had several lockouts, I have had them before but tonight was especially bad. The *Green Circle Curse* and no button would work except Guide (more later).

I do not use the tivo remote I use a Harmony, I do not have anything hooked up except OTA antenna and internet. I had just added a movie to my computer publish folder. I selected the folder on the Tivo and got locked out. This happened several times, sometimes I could get to the movie but it would not play. I was able to hit the guide button and get to the system menu and change to the SD menu and then I was able to play the movie. Then I deleted it and went back to the HD menu and hit My shows and got the GCC, I hit guide and got out and tried selecting a show and got it again, but now the Guide button will not work, after 3 minuets I got to play, now it seems every time I select a show to play I'm locked out for 3 minuets before it starts working. Next After I got locked I unplugged the router cable from the back and wala I got no internet connection and out of the lockup. So I plugged it back in and got locked out again, again I unplugged the internet and it came back.

Without the internet connected I cant play anything because it says reconnect the internet to play. However in the SD menu it works ok. I had called Tivo a couple weeks ago and complained how slow it was compared to the HD box and was told that its because it has 2 processors and the software will only access one at a time until it gets fixed it will be slow and the other reason its slow is because it has to check the internet connection every time you go to the menu in HD menu. So I rebooted and now its fine. However even when fine its painfully slow compared to the HD tivo's

I am sorry I ever replaced my HD tivo with this slow buggy piece of crap. I'm thinking of selling it and going back to my HD tivo for which I never had any problems.


----------



## DaveWhittle

klyde said:


> Without the internet connected I cant play anything because it says reconnect the internet to play.


If you highlight a recorded show and press the remote's play button (_not_ select), the show will play regardless of internet connection or not.


----------



## klyde

That may be true for you but last night It would NOT play it just kept saying internet connection lost please connect the internet. Then when I did and tried to play I got the green circle, until I rebooted, so there tied together somehow.


----------



## chucky24

I can't believe this hasn't been fixed yet. I'm a happy TiVo HD owner who had been looking to upgrade to the Premiere for the better bandwidth and higher disk capacity, but I still want to run the SDUI.

Now I can't give TiVo my money until they get it fixed.


----------



## rahnbo

chucky24 said:


> I can't believe this hasn't been fixed yet. I'm a happy TiVo HD owner who had been looking to upgrade to the Premiere for the better bandwidth and higher disk capacity, but I still want to run the SDUI.
> 
> Now I can't give TiVo my money until they get it fixed.


I believe it. They don't seem willing to fix anything anymore.


----------



## moyekj

Well it has become evident to me that HDUI does indeed solve the "does not respond to remote control" issue, at least for me. Trouble is the HDUI is slower, inconsistent and cluttered. So it's between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## crxssi

moyekj said:


> Well it has become evident to me that HDUI does indeed solve the "does not respond to remote control" issue, at least for me. Trouble is the HDUI is slower, inconsistent and cluttered. So it's between a rock and a hard place.


Indeed. I just can't handle the HDUI. It is simply not responsive enough and is cluttered with stuff I don't want to see and can't turn off, all of which wastes valuable space that could be used to show me stuff I DO want to see.

What I want is a higher-resolution SDUI with smaller fonts (I don't need 2" tall fonts when watching my 54" TV) and longer lists, but WITHOUT the "stops responding to remote" bug.

Then, for god's sake, make a damn backup/restore procedure so we don't lose all our tons of settings when the box is replaced after it fails or is upgraded to something newer.

There are lots of things on my list of improvements needed, but the above two are at the top.


----------



## philinny

Count me among XL owners with this bug. Have had the XL about 5 weeks -- this happens once a week. Have a tuning adaptor (loathed thing) and TimeWarner M card.


----------



## moyekj

philinny said:


> Count me among XL owners with this bug. Have had the XL about 5 weeks -- this happens once a week. Have a tuning adaptor (loathed thing) and TimeWarner M card.


 Using SDUI I assume?


----------



## philinny

moyekj said:


> Using SDUI I assume?


Yes, SDUI. Just happened again this morning.


----------



## abredt

I just never press the TiVo button unless I have to. I always use the Back Arrow on the circular dial. No freezes for quite a while. Using SDUI.
cb


----------



## crxssi

abredt said:


> I just never press the TiVo button unless I have to. I always use the Back Arrow on the circular dial. No freezes for quite a while. Using SDUI.


It does sound strange, but I think I, too, have avoided lockups by intentionally not using the TiVo button and using the left arrow instead when I see any type of cablecard or tuner message.


----------



## rahnbo

abredt said:


> I just never press the TiVo button unless I have to. I always use the Back Arrow on the circular dial. No freezes for quite a while. Using SDUI.
> cb


I tried that for a while and it seemed to work. . . until it didn't. The lockups seem to always occur when navigating to the Now Playing menu no matter how you get there. One thing I have started doing differently that makes a difference is instead of hitting the play button from the Now Playing menu to start playing a recording is to hit the select button to go in to the program's description then play from there. When I want to stop the playback I use the back button which goes back to the program description instead of the Now Playing menu. This at least prevents lockups during particular program. Of course you can't avoid the Now Playing menu but at least I seem to be avoiding lockups during a show (or group of shows) when we just want a break or whatever.


----------



## crxssi

rahnbo said:


> I tried that for a while and it seemed to work. . . until it didn't. The lockups seem to always occur when navigating to the Now Playing menu no matter how you get there. One thing I have started doing differently that makes a difference is instead of hitting the play button from the Now Playing menu to start playing a recording is to hit the select button to go in to the program's description then play from there.


See- that is interesting. I have never had a lockup from/on the now playing menu, only when trying to clear a dialog or screen and going TO the now playing menu. But I also never use the play button on Now Playing- I always use "select".


----------



## rahnbo

crxssi said:


> See- that is interesting. I have never had a lockup from/on the now playing menu, only when trying to clear a dialog or screen and going TO the now playing menu. But I also never use the play button on Now Playing- I always use "select".


Well I did have two entirely new lockups today I hadn't seen before. This morning I was going through the SP manager and when I was done hit the Tivo button and locked up on green screen with searchlights and no text for 15 minutes. Tonight, just before prime time and having not used that Tivo for about 8 hours it locked up in live TV. Just turned on the TV, hit the back arrow and it was locked Live TV was playing but wouldn't respond to the remote. Couldn't afford to wait so went ahead and rebooted. Sadly I will try the HDUI again until it irritates the heck out of me which shouldn't take long.


----------



## abredt

Deep down, I knew I should not have posted that I haven't had any freezes lately. Sure enough, last night it froze. Don't know how long it lasted.
cb


----------



## moyekj

abredt said:


> Deep down, I knew I should not have posted that I haven't had any freezes lately. Sure enough, last night it froze. Don't know how long it lasted.
> cb


 Was that still avoiding hitting TiVo button?


----------



## donnoh

Add me to the list of people affected with this bug. I got up this morning, changed my live TV feed to my favorite local station. Once I had enough of it's going to rain today I hit the back arrow button. Nothing, again, again and again, nothing happens. I look at my Tivo and see the orange light blinks every time I press the remote button. I press the Tivo button, back arrow, Tivo button over and over again, finally the Tivo menu shows up.

I expect two things from my Tivo, record what I want when I want, and to respond to my remote and do what I TELL IT TO DO!

Has Tivo become self aware?


----------



## rahnbo

rahnbo said:


> Sadly I will try the HDUI again until it irritates the heck out of me which shouldn't take long.


Well, it's only been a week back to using HDUI due to all the SDUI lockups and I thought everything was OK (except the pathetic performance of the HDUI) but saw two lockups on two different units in the past 24 hours that almost mimic that of the SDUI. That is, I attempted to navigate to the "My Now Playing List" and got nothing. Just a blank screen for about 12 minutes on one Premiere and blank screen as well on the other but I waited over 20 minutes then finally rebooted. One more try for HDUI then may as well stick with SDUI and accept Tivo's failure, my defeat, and move on to something else when it is time. At least SDUI is much speedier.


----------



## moyekj

rahnbo said:


> Well, it's only been a week back to using HDUI due to all the SDUI lockups and I thought everything was OK (except the pathetic performance of the HDUI) but saw two lockups on two different units in the past 24 hours that almost mimic that of the SDUI. That is, I attempted to navigate to the "My Now Playing List" and got nothing. Just a blank screen for about 12 minutes on one Premiere and blank screen as well on the other but I waited over 20 minutes then finally rebooted. One more try for HDUI then may as well stick with SDUI and accept Tivo's failure, my defeat, and move on to something else when it is time. At least SDUI is much speedier.


 I have 1 Premiere on SDUI and the other on HDUI. I can say that the one with HDUI has gone 16+ days now without a single freeze while the SDUI one has frozen on at least 2 different occasions that I know of, so in my case it looks like HDUI is more reliable when it comes to avoiding this bug. It is still annoying how slow to respond it can be at times but I must say I don't even get the annoying spinning green circles that many using HDUI have complained about, so it is bearable. I'd like to go at least a month to further verify HDUI is a sure fix for me, but it's certainly looking that way.


----------



## abredt

moyekj said:


> Was that still avoiding hitting TiVo button?


Yes - happened hiting the back arrow. Darn!!!
cb


----------



## rahnbo

moyekj said:


> It is still annoying how slow to respond it can be at times but I must say I don't even get the annoying spinning green circles that many using HDUI have complained about, so it is bearable. I'd like to go at least a month to further verify HDUI is a sure fix for me, but it's certainly looking that way.


Where I see the green spinning circle is usually when I try to view upcoming programs and select a program to record. If both tuners are tied up then on my units that will create a green circle type of lockup but can be broken by hitting the Tivo button and waiting a minute. Also simply deleting a show can put them into green ring lockup. I documented this with a youtube video, below. SDUI or HDUI its like there is no lesser of evils, they both kinda suck for various reasons.


----------



## Dr_Diablo

I have this problem as well, once the HD gets past 50% full, all functions cease, an reboot is required, plus deletin programs to reduce the storage to below 50%...

What's the point of having the expander Xternal drive if it won't function?


----------



## abredt

I received an email that there is a new post in this forum. It was word-for-word identical to the email notifications I usually receive. 

BUT where it said "Here is the message that has just been posted:" it was a spam for a male enhancement drug. I did not click the link. I accessed this forum from a prior email.

What's goiing on?
cb


----------



## L David Matheny

abredt said:


> I received an email that there is a new post in this forum. It was word-for-word identical to the email notifications I usually receive.
> 
> BUT where it said "Here is the message that has just been posted:" it was a spam for a male enhancement drug. I did not click the link. I accessed this forum from a prior email.
> 
> What's goiing on?
> cb


Spam happens, even here sometimes. Just click on the little red triangle at the bottom left of the post to report it.


----------



## abredt

The post never made it to this forum Maybe the moderators intercepted it.
cb


----------



## DaveWhittle

abredt said:


> The post never made it to this forum Maybe the moderators intercepted it.
> cb


The spam was in this thread briefly... I got the same email from subscribing to this thread, and saw the spam posted. I reported it, and it was gone soon.

It happens from time to time.... no big deal.


----------



## Dr_Diablo

Spoke to a rep, was told they are aware of these issues an a software updates in the works... We'll see


----------



## moyekj

This morning I had another freeze on my Premiere with SDUI. This time I intentionally pressed a lot of buttons on the remote to try to get it to reboot but it just wouldn't reboot. After 8 minutes it finally came back and then worked OK. So I guess trying to flood it with remote presses doesn't necessarily cause it to reboot. Premiere with HDUI has not frozen yet so still the theory that HDUI fixes this issue holds for me.


----------



## AZrob

Hi,

Could someone clarify a couple of things for me? I did read this whole thread but I am still not sure about the following:

1. Did this bug start with the 14.5 update?

2. Did it get any better with the 14.7 update?

The reason I ask is that I logged my own ticket on this issue with Tivo and yesterday, I decided to call back for a status after a couple of weeks. I was told by a somewhat snotty CSR that Tivo was not aware of any issue with SDUI freezing after 14.7. They WERE aware that the 14.5 update caused it , but 14.7 supposedly fixed it. 

I told him it seemed to me that there was still an issue, not only for me but others on this forum (which I notice Tivo officially supports, when it tells you to check here for answers in its' "hold music"message). 

He said that it doesn't matter what Forum users say - Tivo only takes a matter seriously if they have actual tickets on an issue. And he said that they hadn't "any" tickets on this issue. I was the first person he had heard this from (post 14.7). 

He then proceeded to tell me to fix my Tivo by disconnecting all peripherals, because it could be a conflict with incoming signals. And if that didn't solve the problem, then my Tivo had a hardware issue and would have to be replaced.

Sooooo frustrating....

Rob from AZ


----------



## lujan

I hope I'm not going to regret this, but I haven't seen this in many months now. Hopefully, it doesn't return.


----------



## AZrob

AZrob said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone clarify a couple of things for me? I did read this whole thread but I am still not sure about the following:
> 
> 1. Did this bug start with the 14.5 update?
> 
> 2. Did it get any better with the 14.7 update?
> 
> The reason I ask is that I logged my own ticket on this issue with Tivo and yesterday, I decided to call back for a status after a couple of weeks. I was told by a somewhat snotty CSR that Tivo was not aware of any issue with SDUI freezing after 14.7. They WERE aware that the 14.5 update caused it , but 14.7 supposedly fixed it.
> 
> I told him it seemed to me that there was still an issue, not only for me but others on this forum (which I notice Tivo officially supports, when it tells you to check here for answers in its' "hold music"message).
> 
> He said that it doesn't matter what Forum users say - Tivo only takes a matter seriously if they have actual tickets on an issue. And he said that they hadn't "any" tickets on this issue. I was the first person he had heard this from (post 14.7).
> 
> He then proceeded to tell me to fix my Tivo by disconnecting all peripherals, because it could be a conflict with incoming signals. And if that didn't solve the problem, then my Tivo had a hardware issue and would have to be replaced.
> 
> Sooooo frustrating....
> 
> Rob from AZ


Well, this is either weird, confusing or enlightening. I had the freeze again today. So as the Tivo CSR instructed, I disconnected the coax into the TA - and it unfroze almost immediately. Then I connected it up again, and it froze again. So has anyone else tried disconnecting the coax input as a way of unfreezing the Tivo?


----------



## abredt

lujan said:


> I hope I'm not going to regret this, but I haven't seen this in many months now. Hopefully, it doesn't return.


Lots of luck - as soon as I posted similar results, it happened again.
cb


----------



## crxssi

AZrob said:


> Hi, 1. Did this bug start with the 14.5 update?


I believe for me, it started with 14.6



> 2. Did it get any better with the 14.7 update?


No



> The reason I ask is that I logged my own ticket on this issue with Tivo and yesterday, I decided to call back for a status after a couple of weeks. I was told by a somewhat snotty CSR that Tivo was not aware of any issue with SDUI freezing after 14.7. They WERE aware that the 14.5 update caused it , but 14.7 supposedly fixed it.


They most certainly are aware of the issue and 14.7 most certainly did not fix it.



> He said that it doesn't matter what Forum users say - Tivo only takes a matter seriously if they have actual tickets on an issue. And he said that they hadn't "any" tickets on this issue. I was the first person he had heard this from (post 14.7).


I suppose they said that each time each one of us called and reported it to them. That should tell you something.



> He then proceeded to tell me to fix my Tivo by disconnecting all peripherals, because it could be a conflict with incoming signals. And if that didn't solve the problem, then my Tivo had a hardware issue and would have to be replaced. [...] I had the freeze again today. So as the Tivo CSR instructed, I disconnected the coax into the TA - and it unfroze almost immediately. Then I connected it up again, and it froze again.


I was having the problem BEFORE I installed a tuning adapter. So although the TA could aggravate the problem, it is not the cause of the problem.


----------



## TomJHansen

AZrob said:


> Well, this is either weird, confusing or enlightening. I had the freeze again today. So as the Tivo CSR instructed, I disconnected the coax into the TA - and it unfroze almost immediately. Then I connected it up again, and it froze again. So has anyone else tried disconnecting the coax input as a way of unfreezing the Tivo?


Had the same problem (locked up around 7:30), then again at 9:30. So I came here, saw this post, disconnected the coax into the TA, and had it come back almost immediately also. And it hasn't locked up again. Wierd thing is, I tried turning off the TA or also disconnecting the USB and neither had any impact (this is because the coax in was tight enough I had to go get a cresent wrench to loosen it). But, once I did that - it came back immediately. Wonder if it's a Cox in Phoenix thing.


----------



## crxssi

TomJHansen said:


> Had the same problem (locked up around 7:30), then again at 9:30. So I came here, saw this post, disconnected the coax into the TA, and had it come back almost immediately also. And it hasn't locked up again. Wierd thing is, I tried turning off the TA or also disconnecting the USB and neither had any impact (this is because the coax in was tight enough I had to go get a cresent wrench to loosen it). But, once I did that - it came back immediately. Wonder if it's a Cox in Phoenix thing.


It could also be coincidence... it might have been just ready to come back anyway? Last night, mine had the "turn on TV, press TiVo, no response" for about 35 seconds before it suddenly displayed the Now Playing list.

Also, disconnecting the Coax would tend to (again) confirm my theory that much of the lockups have something to do with tuning in general. Perhaps losing ALL signal snaps it out of the issue. Since all my lockouts are rarely more than 30 to 45 seconds, I doubt I would have time to dig behind all my stuff to test that hypothesis...


----------



## kturcotte

TomJHansen said:


> Had the same problem (locked up around 7:30), then again at 9:30. So I came here, saw this post, disconnected the coax into the TA, and had it come back almost immediately also. And it hasn't locked up again. Wierd thing is, I tried turning off the TA or also disconnecting the USB and neither had any impact (this is because the coax in was tight enough I had to go get a cresent wrench to loosen it). But, once I did that - it came back immediately. Wonder if it's a Cox in Phoenix thing.


It's not a Cox thing. Happening here too outside of Portland, ME with Time Warner. I sent a tweet to Margret about it, and she asked me to send her an email, and sent her a link to this thread. She said she's going to look into it, and also took down my service number and wants to me force 2 call ins the next time it happens. Hopefully that should get the ball rolling. Probably not going to get fixed in the next software update (Since it's coming next month I think she said in one of her tweets), but hopefully 14.9.


----------



## Hyrax

I've been getting a real 'lock-up' once or twice a week for the last month. By which I mean, both recording lights are constantly on, but nothing is being recorded. And pressing a button on the remote is not acknowledged by the yellow light on the Tivo. I get out of the situation by pulling the plug.

My assumption is that it is either a cable card issue or a hard drive issue. I'm going to get Comcast over here to replace the cable card, but I'd like to know what others think the problem might be before I replace the HDD. 

TIA


----------



## crxssi

Hyrax said:


> I've been getting a real 'lock-up' once or twice a week for the last month. By which I mean, both recording lights are constantly on, but nothing is being recorded. And pressing a button on the remote is not acknowledged by the yellow light on the Tivo. I get out of the situation by pulling the plug.


This is the wrong thread for that behavior.


----------



## rahnbo

Hyrax said:


> I've been getting a real 'lock-up' once or twice a week for the last month. By which I mean, both recording lights are constantly on, but nothing is being recorded. And pressing a button on the remote is not acknowledged by the yellow light on the Tivo. I get out of the situation by pulling the plug.
> 
> My assumption is that it is either a cable card issue or a hard drive issue. I'm going to get Comcast over here to replace the cable card, but I'd like to know what others think the problem might be before I replace the HDD.
> 
> TIA


Not sure if this fits the thread or not because the rest of us have lockups but it still records. I guess its possible it locked up while it was recording and as a result of the lockup the lights stayed on? Dunno, either way you need to do full disk diags before you can conclude this. If your issue is related to the cable that doesn't excuse Tivo from failing to handle the problem via error handling and by letting another device freeze Tivo.


----------



## ward_ja

Locked up twice this evening. No remote control response from TiVo except an amber light. Rebooted again. Version number 14.7-01-3-748. This is new and more frequent. Only happened three times in the last year and now twice this evening. WTF!

TiVo Premiere 1TB with Time Warner's Cisco STA1520 Tuning Adapter.


----------



## crxssi

ward_ja said:


> Locked up twice this evening. No remote control response from TiVo except an amber light. Rebooted again. Version number 14.7-01-3-748. This is new and more frequent. Only happened three times in the last year and now twice this evening. WTF!
> 
> TiVo Premiere 1TB with Time Warner's Cisco STA1520 Tuning Adapter.


If you still see the amber light from the remote, then you should likely be able to recover by waiting from 30 seconds to 10 min or so without touching any keys. It might be faster than rebooting...


----------



## alyssa

thanks for the amber lite trick crxssi.

My tivo was on & off non-responsive for a day or two then it froze solid. I rebooted but it took a long time & got stuck most of the way through. I called tech support to see if the premiere was installing a update. No such luck, however the second restart worked.

I did find out there was another update was about to be released. Hopefully it'll help...yeah I know but I gottta have hope.


----------



## moyekj

Sigh. Just because I don't report here as often doesn't mean this issue has gone away. I'm just tired of posting about it. Last night I had another serious one. This time I even unplugged Tuning Adapter and plugged it back in and pressed about 100 remote control buttons intentionally trying to get it to reboot (reaching power plug on LR Premiere unit is not easy). The Premiere never rebooted itself despite all that and eventually after 10+ minutes started responding again. I've never seen a case where it takes less than about 10 minutes to respond again once it gets into the freeze state.

That same unit I had on HDUI for 1 month and it never suffered from the problem, so as I have posted before at least for me this issue is strictly an SDUI only issue. As much as I hate the HDUI it is a fix to the problem for me on both my Premieres. I'm still stubborn though and hate the HDUI enough that I will keep the upstairs Premiere on SDUI since that one is easy to pull the plug on to reboot.


----------



## rahnbo

moyekj said:


> Sigh. Just because I don't report here as often doesn't mean this issue has gone away. I'm just tired of posting about it.
> 
> ...
> 
> As much as I hate the HDUI it is a fix to the problem for me on both my Premieres. I'm still stubborn though and hate the HDUI enough that I will keep the upstairs Premiere on SDUI since that one is easy to pull the plug on to reboot.


Same here. I hate the HDUI because of sluggishness but got tired of my family yelling across the house, "It's Locked up again!" Plus you can't pull the plug during an SDUI lockup if things are recording unless you want to miss chunks of those broadcasts. I personally think if you add it all up there is about an equal amount of time wasted dealing with HDUI lag as there is rebooting or waiting through SDUI freezes. I thought a 40mbit connection would help but didn't make a dent in the HDUI lag. It is nice to have a blazing fast broadband connection however so I can thank Tivo for pushing me in that direction even if I'm still disgusted with [what feels like] their abandonment of the Premiere.


----------



## alyssa

has anyone tried keeping the cat5 cable unplugged?

I'm asking because tech support had me unplug the cat5 while doing a restart after a hard freeze.


----------



## moyekj

Wow, this is news to me because at 7:00pm tonight my LR Premiere unit which had frozen the day before using SDUI and was now switched to HDUI froze again in same manner. Orange LED lit up for every remote button press but with no response at all, just sitting at TiVo Central. I tried the thumbs down, thumbs up, play, play combination and lots of other key presses and couldn't get the unit to reboot. Eventually just unplugged the unit to reboot it. So the whole theory about HDUI not freezing up in similar manner is now shot. So what I thought was a workaround (albeit a lousy one) is really not the case. Of course one incident with HDUI compared to numerous with SDUI is not conclusive, but this is really disappointing. Perhaps only consolation is that I may as well stick to SDUI if freezes are going to happen regardless...


----------



## crxssi

moyekj said:


> Wow, this is news to me because at 7:00pm tonight my LR Premiere unit which had frozen the day before using SDUI and was now switched to HDUI froze again in same manner. Orange LED lit up for every remote button press but with no response at all, just sitting at TiVo Central. I tried the thumbs down, thumbs up, play, play combination and lots of other key presses and couldn't get the unit to reboot. Eventually just unplugged the unit to reboot it. So the whole theory about HDUI not freezing up in similar manner is now shot. So what I thought was a workaround (albeit a lousy one) is really not the case. Of course one incident with HDUI compared to numerous with SDUI is not conclusive, but this is really disappointing. Perhaps only consolation is that I may as well stick to SDUI if freezes are going to happen regardless...


I, for one, didn't think the HDUI was a fix. Based on what I read, it seemed like it lessened the problem, but could also have similar lockups that looked different in the HDUI (spinning circles, for example). Yours is the first post of the EXACT same behavior as in SDUI, so that is, of course, interesting. Of course, it really can only be confirmed to be the EXACT same problem by having left it alone and seeing if it ever recovers without rebooting it...

In any case, I am not sure if your observation is good news or bad.


----------



## rahnbo

crxssi said:


> Yours is the first post of the EXACT same behavior as in SDUI


I did post about it on 04-18-2011, 07:19 PM, above. It's happened a few more times since although not nearly as often as it did in SDUI. Not defending either UI, they both need to be fixed.


----------



## moyekj

rahnbo said:


> I did post about it on 04-18-2011, 07:19 PM, above. It's happened a few more times since although not nearly as often as it did in SDUI. Not defending either UI, they both need to be fixed.


 For that particular one though you reported blank screen which seemed a little different. For my freezes they are always locked on TiVo Central screen and they are not blank - it shows the normal contents of the screen. This was behavior of the recent HDUI freeze and that of all prior SDUI freezes for me.


----------



## crxssi

rahnbo said:


> I did post about it on 04-18-2011, 07:19 PM, above. It's happened a few more times since although not nearly as often as it did in SDUI. Not defending either UI, they both need to be fixed.


Sorry, I must have missed it


----------



## jallison86

moyekj said:


> That matches what happens to me as well. The telnet interface didn't work for me in freeze state either, so basically the freeze means TiVo will not accept input from any method (IR, telnet/ethernet or USB), but in all other aspects seems to continue to record and server up shows to PCs or other units without trouble. Kind of useless and annoying if you are sitting in front of it though. I've relegated my Premiere to second class status upstairs for now mostly because of this issue.


Same here, FWIW. When the Premiere stops accepting remote input it doesn't take input from the network remote either (Android app). Sure smells like a software bug, so I'm hopeful that it'll eventually get fixed in an update. I'm near to swapping the Premiere and the S3 as well since the S3 has always worked well.

- Jeff


----------



## crxssi

OK, this is the first time I have seen THIS behavior, and it is probably a different topic:

SDUI: Was watching a program and pressed pause. I wanted to review several frames back and accidentally pressed "play" several times in rapid succession, thinking it was left review. The screen went completely blank except for the progress control. I could not make it play again. I pressed LEFT and it asked me if I wanted to delete the program (I was in the middle of a program) to which I said "NO". It took me to the Now Playing menu, but with NO background image! I navigated around a lot- no backgrounds on any menus. And if I tried to play any shows, I would get nothing but black with a progress bar stuck at
zero minutes. I waited 10 min and nothing changed. I eventually gave up and rebooted.


----------



## rahnbo

crxssi said:


> It took me to the Now Playing menu, but with NO background image!


Was the background black? If so I've seen that a few times with SDUI but not sure of circumstances that led up to it.


----------



## curiousgeorge

crxssi said:


> OK, this is the first time I have seen THIS behavior, and it is probably a different topic:
> 
> SDUI: Was watching a program and pressed pause. I wanted to review several frames back and accidentally pressed "play" several times in rapid succession, thinking it was left review. The screen went completely blank except for the progress control. I could not make it play again. I pressed LEFT and it asked me if I wanted to delete the program (I was in the middle of a program) to which I said "NO". It took me to the Now Playing menu, but with NO background image! I navigated around a lot- no backgrounds on any menus. And if I tried to play any shows, I would get nothing but black with a progress bar stuck at
> zero minutes. I waited 10 min and nothing changed. I eventually gave up and rebooted.


Welcome to the club. We've had this issue 5 or 6 times in the last few months.


----------



## crxssi

rahnbo said:


> Was the background black? If so I've seen that a few times with SDUI but not sure of circumstances that led up to it.


Yes, it was solid black.


----------



## rahnbo

crxssi said:


> Yes, it was solid black.


OK probably same issue or related. I kinda like a solid black background actually and have left it that way for as long as I could until I had to reboot for other reasons. I didn't get the other problems you had along with the black screen. Hoping to get the new update soon to test out the SDUI again. If only the UI lockup would be fixed. If only. . .


----------



## blacknoi

I hooked up a premier (amazon 49.99 jobber) on Saturday and immediately after the setup, got the SDUI lockup for about 10 minutes.

It happened no more than 10 minutes after the initial install.

I thought it was because maybe there was indexing happening in the background but several days later it'll hang up for several minutes.


----------



## azmojo

I was talking to Tivo Tech Support today about a different problem, and while we were waiting for a reboot I asked him if he gets many calls about the freezing problem. He said he gets about 1 call every other day.

He said that Tivo is aware of the problem and that it was related to network access. And that as you navigate around the menus the Tivo is doing some kind of network operation. He said that it has been improved in that they have reduced the amount of information transmitted in order to help this problem.

So I guess the question to ask is, does everyone on here have their Tivo's networked (instead of dial-up)?

Mine is networked.


----------



## crxssi

azmojo said:


> I was talking to Tivo Tech Support today about a different problem, and while we were waiting for a reboot I asked him if he gets many calls about the freezing problem. He said he gets about 1 call every other day.
> 
> He said that Tivo is aware of the problem and that it was related to network access. And that as you navigate around the menus the Tivo is doing some kind of network operation. He said that it has been improved in that they have reduced the amount of information transmitted in order to help this problem.


His explanation makes no sense for those of us using the SDUI. The SDUI performs no network access at all when navigating the menus. I certainly hope there is something in the update to address the SDUI "stops responding to remote" and not just the various lockups in the HDUI (which I will likely never use).

In any case, his response of a single support tech getting 1 call every other day is in direct conflict with what other's posted about how the tech they talked to "has never heard of the issue before and it has not been reported by anyone" (which, of course, we know can't possibly be true). Ug!!!


----------



## Stuxnet

Not again. Turned on TV. Hit the TiVO button. Nada. The program played on. Hit Play and no progress bar. Each press the TA & TiVo lights flickered. After several minutes the screen switched to Now Playing. I hit the Back button and it cleared the text. Now 10 minutes later still disabled. Ready to pull power. Too bad there's no power switch on to make this easier.

Premiere/SD menus...

Edit... as soon as I posted the program came back. Changed channels and the hit TiVo button again to access Pandora. Now working... :


----------



## chrispitude

crxssi said:


> OK, this is the first time I have seen THIS behavior, and it is probably a different topic:
> 
> SDUI: Was watching a program and pressed pause. I wanted to review several frames back and accidentally pressed "play" several times in rapid succession, thinking it was left review. The screen went completely blank except for the progress control. I could not make it play again. I pressed LEFT and it asked me if I wanted to delete the program (I was in the middle of a program) to which I said "NO". It took me to the Now Playing menu, but with NO background image! I navigated around a lot- no backgrounds on any menus. And if I tried to play any shows, I would get nothing but black with a progress bar stuck at
> zero minutes. I waited 10 min and nothing changed. I eventually gave up and rebooted.


Add me to the list of people who have had this happen. I posted about it somewhere. It's a distinctly different problem to the remote hang, but it's a problem nonetheless.


----------



## crxssi

Stuxnet said:


> Not again. Turned on TV. Hit the TiVO button. Nada. The program played on. Hit Play and no progress bar. Each press the TA & TiVo lights flickered. After several minutes the screen switched to Now Playing. I hit the Back button and it cleared the text. Now 10 minutes later still disabled.
> 
> ... as soon as I posted the program came back. Now working... :


It is my experience that the more buttons you press, the LONGER it will take before you regain control. If it doesn't respond to the first press, only try once more and then give up and wait. I have regained in as little at 30 sec. And that certainly beats waiting forever for a reboot.


----------



## moyekj

Sorry to say my unit with 14.8 software and SDUI had another freeze today, so doesn't look like this problem is fixed... What's weird is last few freezes (even before 14.8) I can no longer press a bunch of buttons to get the TiVo to reboot itself when this problem happens. Whether I press just 1 button or multiple it's at least a 10 minute wait for unfreeze, about the same time a reboot takes. So unless something is recording at the time or about to record soon it's just better to pull the plug on the unit to reset it, though that means I also have to re-enter my S-P-S-P-S code once reboot completes.


----------



## rrr22777

moyekj said:


> Sorry to say my unit with 14.8 software and SDUI had another freeze today, so doesn't look like this problem is fixed... ....


Same problem here. 14.8 and problem is still there.


----------



## rahnbo

How much do ya'll wanna bet they didn't even include it on their to do list?


----------



## crxssi

I forced a connection last night and got the 14.8 update downloaded and I saw it was scheduled to reboot in the morning. So I left it alone. I get home from work today, turn on the TV, it is recording two shows. I press the Slide's TiVo button and I am COMPLETELY IGNORED. Right arrow, nothing. So I wait. And wait. And wait.

Then I realize that the blue light on the remote AND the blue light on the dongle were blinking with button presses, but NOT THE YELLOW LIGHT ON THE TIVO. So I went and found my old IR remote- works fine. Unpluged the dongle, pluged it in, and 10 seconds later, my Slide remote worked again.

Not a good way to start my VERY FIRST experience with 14.8!!!

Hmm, they changed the color of the of the selection bar, the icons are different, and the fonts look GREAT (SDUI of course). Doesn't seem any faster, though. Maybe I will try the HDUI again at some point (I know it is likely still SLOW).


----------



## PedjaR

I can confirm that since I switched to HDUI (yesterday was two months), I did not have a single "stop responding to remote" incident. I know HDUI is slow compared to SD, but waiting for several minutes for the machine to become responsive is slower (and more frustrating). 

I have noticed a couple of times a show was not recorded due to lack of signal or something like that. It was on different SDV channels, so it seems related to tuning adapter; once I caught this happening and confirmed that I could not manually tune to the channel. However, it did not use to happen with SDUI. A coincidence?


----------



## rahnbo

crxssi said:


> Maybe I will try the HDUI again at some point (I know it is likely still SLOW).


HDUI is just as slow as it ever was. Either way you look at it you may be disappointed. I know I am.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=470164


----------



## chrispitude

PedjaR said:


> I can confirm that since I switched to HDUI (yesterday was two months), I did not have a single "stop responding to remote" incident. I know HDUI is slow compared to SD, but waiting for several minutes for the machine to become responsive is slower (and more frustrating).
> 
> I have noticed a couple of times a show was not recorded due to lack of signal or something like that. It was on different SDV channels, so it seems related to tuning adapter; once I caught this happening and confirmed that I could not manually tune to the channel. However, it did not use to happen with SDUI. A coincidence?


No. I've had this problem in the past, and I use only the SD menus. It's very frustrating. Yet another problem...


----------



## sabixx

PedjaR said:


> I can confirm that since I switched to HDUI (yesterday was two months), I did not have a single "stop responding to remote" incident. I know HDUI is slow compared to SD, but waiting for several minutes for the machine to become responsive is slower (and more frustrating).
> 
> I have noticed a couple of times a show was not recorded due to lack of signal or something like that. It was on different SDV channels, so it seems related to tuning adapter; once I caught this happening and confirmed that I could not manually tune to the channel. However, it did not use to happen with SDUI. A coincidence?


Ive had the 'stops responding' issue in the HDUI, as have many others I believe,same with the SD.


----------



## chrispitude

We got 14.8 yesterday. We had the freeze TWICE today within an hour. I hate this thing.


----------



## orangeboy

chrispitude said:


> We got 14.8 yesterday. We had the freeze TWICE today within an hour. I hate this thing.


Sell it/get rid of it.


----------



## crxssi

orangeboy said:


> Sell it/get rid of it.


You can still hate something and yet hate the available alternatives even more...

Personally, I don't "hate" the Premiere, I am frustrated with it at times, and often disappointed.... mostly because I came from a TiVo HD.


----------



## Noodles168

I had my new Premiere XL (OS 14.7) mandatorily installed May 17Th by Blue Ridge Cable, NE PA. Installed was an M-Card and Cisco TA. Worked for two days in HD mode without a problem then it started to freeze. It was subtle at first then worsened. Finally the problem manifested itself by freezing for what seemed like several minutes. It was then that the TA LED began to blink (reboot?) then came back but stopped converting some of my channels. At this juncture the freezing problem stopped too. I was still receiving TV albeit those few TA related channels. I figured the TA failed. The Cable tech came out and first off checked the signal strength. It was down 8db from where it came in from the pole to where it attached to the TA. He ran new coax (fixed the signal strength problem), rebooted the TA ( seems like it was not faulty) and all is well. Yesterday TiVo OS upgraded to 14.8 (magic  ) and though it may be too soon to tell but everything is working well in HD mode.
I hope my experience can help. I will keep you apprised if anything changes.
FYI. my setup is in this order: Cisco TA USB & coax cabled to TiVo XL. XL HDMI to Denon 4306 receiver. Denon HDMI to Pioneer Plasma.


----------



## chrispitude

crxssi said:


> You can still hate something and yet hate the available alternatives even more...
> 
> Personally, I don't "hate" the Premiere, I am frustrated with it at times, and often disappointed.... mostly because I came from a TiVo HD.


I came from a Series 2, which was simply a 100% rock-solid appliance. It always did its job, it never gave me problems.

Then I got a Series 3, whch was nice but started to give me some CableCARD issues. When I had the opportunity to move to the latest and greatest Premiere, I told myself that the experience would be better with faster hardware and newer software. Nope, it's given me even more problems.

Plus, I've been paying to drag a lifetime subscription through all these upgrades. I paid a lot of money for the Premiere, for a worse experience than my Series 3. That's why I hate it.

Now how do I feel about TiVo, the company, for making us wait almost a year for an update that changes the font?

Seriously guys, I used to be a TiVo fanboy... brought many friends and family into the fold...


----------



## crxssi

Noodles168 said:


> Finally the problem manifested itself by freezing for what seemed like several minutes. It was then that the TA LED began to blink (reboot?) then came back but stopped converting some of my channels. At this juncture the freezing problem stopped too. The Cable tech came out and first off checked the signal strength. It was down 8db from where it came in from the pole to where it attached to the TA. He ran new coax (fixed the signal strength problem), rebooted the TA ( seems like it was not faulty) and all is well. Yesterday TiVo OS upgraded to 14.8 (magic  ) and though it may be too soon to tell but everything is working well in HD mode.
> I hope my experience can help. I will keep you apprised if anything changes.


I have been saying for months that I believe most of the lockups seem to be tuning related. They happen with or without a TA, but more with one. They happen with or without a cable card, but much more with one. They can happen in the foreground or background. I believe there is some bad code in the TiVo somewhere that gets "tickled" under certain tuning failure problems (poor signal, TA failure, bad results from the cable card, bad channel info, etc, etc) often coupled with some type of user interaction. This would explain the HUGE variation among different TiVo users and matches up with my observations of when it seems to happen (in my case, coupled with tuning-related messages, or otherwise on the hour or half hour when a tuner was selected automatically to record something).


----------



## jonja

I haven't posted in a while because I simply gave up on the SD UI and went to the HD UI because of the remote freezing bug. With the exception of one frustrating day with the spinning green circle, this worked pretty well for me. Well, no more! The fine folks at TiVo have released a great improvement with the new 14.8 update --- the exact same remote freezing bug NOW in HD! 

It was very exciting to see how the remote freeze would look against a full high definition background, and I was not disappointed. Beautiful eye candy, completely unresponsive remote, my children screaming at me to simply reboot the TiVo, and my blind insistence we could wait out the 10 min lockout. As the British might say, it was BRILLIANT!

Amazingly, I could use my iPad app to pick new shows but not to go to TiVo central or to live tv. And the remote worked while playing a show but not for getting to or out of TiVo central. Without my new TiVo app, I simply would have unplugged the TiVo, but thanks to this amazing new technology, I waited over 20 minutes for the remote to become fully responsive again while watching a previously recorded program. That's correct, in HD the freeze out period is now more than doubled, a marked change over the 10 min period I used to put up with in SD. 

So folks, lay off TiVo! They are enhancing our viewing experience all over the place! Thank you TiVo for focusing on releasing useless new features that I will never use because of their poor value like Hulu plus instead of fixing your buggy software. If you hadn't, I would have had nothing to complain about on a Saturday morning, and would have been forced to interact with my (shudder!) children. It's simply BRILLIANT!


----------



## deepthinker

Well I just experienced my first lockup on one of my "new" Premieres. I hit the TiVo button and bam locked up at TiVo Central. Lo and behold I come to the forum to add on to my previous Premiere newbie thread and see this thread up toward the top.

I have 14.8 running the HDUI on both boxes and neither has had a lockup since I bought them. I don't have a tuning adapter, I the have the same Verizon FiOS Cablecards that were used the past year in my TiVo HD boxes. The yellow light shows the box to be responding to remote input, but it is stuck on TiVo Central and both recording lights are on. I tried my iPhone network remote and nothing. I tried giving it a ton of remote input and also leaving it alone for awhile and it's still sitting there like a bag of bricks. I'm about ready to pull the plug.

I'm really wondering now about my decision to switch to Premieres. I still have my two TiVo HD's sitting in the spare room. If this keeps up, the Premieres are going back to TiVo. In 3 years of 24/7 operation I can't remember experiencing a hard lockup with my two 7200 RPM 1 TB HD upgraded TiVo HD boxes.

UPDATE: Found the HDUI remote control reboot sequence on the forum. It didn't do a thing. Tried it several times. Pulling the plug.


----------



## rahnbo

jonja said:


> I haven't posted in a while because I simply gave up on the SD UI and went to the HD UI because of the remote freezing bug. With the exception of one frustrating day with the spinning green circle, this worked pretty well for me. Well, no more! The fine folks at TiVo have released a great improvement with the new 14.8 update --- the exact same remote freezing bug NOW in HD!


Same here. Started a 14.8 HDUI thread here with some video of my lockups. Would be interesting to see the ways other people's systems lock up.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=470164


----------



## moyekj

I've had 3 freezes already with 14.8 and SDUI. If anything 14.8 made things worse. Waited over 20 minutes and no recovery, so had to pull the plug.
It does seem to be worse if I leave tuner on a music choice channel so I think there is something to the theory that this issue is related to tuning somehow...


----------



## PedjaR

sabixx said:


> Ive had the 'stops responding' issue in the HDUI, as have many others I believe,same with the SD.


I spoke too soon. Had my first HDUI 'stops responding' freeze. Had to pull the plug on it. Got 14.8 recently. Coincidence?


----------



## ecoblue

PedjaR, did your TiVo Premiere happen to freeze sometime this morning?


----------



## chrispitude

I suggest that everyone having this problem with 14.8 report the issue to TiVo customer support. The number is 877-367-8486. The more of us that call, the better they will have a sense of the size of the problem. Perhaps we should point them back to this thread...


----------



## smbaker

Both of my premieres had remote pickups this evening. Prior to this I had never seen the problem. Locked up both Bluetooth and ir remotes. Is there any remedy short of reboot?

If only I could rollback this latest "improvement" and get 14.7 back.


----------



## rahnbo

smbaker said:


> Is there any remedy short of reboot?
> 
> If only I could rollback this latest "improvement" and get 14.7 back.


Nope, all you can do is wait it our or reboot. Many of us had lockups before 14.8 so I'm not sure if that would help but I must say 14.8 has made the HDUI lockups even worse.


----------



## smbaker

rahnbo said:


> Nope, all you can do is wait it our or reboot. Many of us had lockups before 14.8 so I'm not sure if that would help but I must say 14.8 has made the HDUI lockups even worse.


Unfortunately the piece of junk froze on reboot. All I wanted to do tonight was just watch tv. Not watch tivos reboot.

The one box? Tonight it's* the none box.*


----------



## NYHeel

Well, I just had my first remote control stops responding since I bought my Premieres about 6 months ago. It was on 14.8 on the HD interface. Kind of frustrating that they're now introducing new problems.


----------



## jcthorne

Add me to the list of users that had never had this problem until 14.8

My Premiere, with no cable card or tuning adaptor froze at the tivo central screen. Live tv was playing in the small window. Button presses we being acknoldeged by the yellow light on the tivo but no action. Waited 10 minutes and it never unfroze or acted on any stored keypresses. Nada. Reboot now takes 14 minutes which is far longer than 14.7 took.


Really bumed with tivo bringing us new and different bugs without ANY improvement in user features we actually want or need.


----------



## PedjaR

ecoblue said:


> PedjaR, did your TiVo Premiere happen to freeze sometime this morning?


Yes. I left it paused on a recorded show (which I always do). When I first turned the TV on (in the early afternoon), Tivo has switched itself to the main menu, and frozen. I just checked to make sure it is not an overnight thing now; it seems fine. This was not at the time with 14.8 arrival - the upgrade came a day or two earlier. Now tempted to go back to SDUI, maybe they swapped the UI on which the bug shows up


----------



## PedjaR

jcthorne said:


> ...
> Really bumed with tivo bringing us new and different bugs without ANY improvement in user features we actually want or need.


The SDUI fonts are a lot more readable now, especially the right lower part of info screens that was very hard to read. And the icons are prettier. And .. oh, wait, that's all. Definitely worth a six month's wait


----------



## sabixx

PedjaR said:


> Yes. I left it paused on a recorded show (which I always do). When I first turned the TV on (in the early afternoon), Tivo has switched itself to the main menu, and frozen. I just checked to make sure it is not an overnight thing now; it seems fine. This was not at the time with 14.8 arrival - the upgrade came a day or two earlier. Now tempted to go back to SDUI, maybe they swapped the UI on which the bug shows up


the bug has always shown up on both UIs


----------



## PedjaR

sabixx said:


> the bug has always shown up on both UIs


Based on some reports (moyekj, my experience, ...) the frequency seems to be (much?) lower on HDUI.


----------



## alarson83

Just had my first freeze on my premiere today.. turned on my tv today to find the tivo frozen on 'a lineup change has occurred'


----------



## Ryan166

My Tivo would rarely if ever freeze before 14.8

It froze today with the main screen up. HDUI.


----------



## sabixx

best thing to do is stop hitting buttons and just let it hang out for a while,it will usually unfreeze and your recordings wont be interrupted.


----------



## moyekj

Make that 4 freezes now since 14.8 (SDUI). Looks like 14.8 has made this problem worse for me and looks like by some new reports in this thread the problem is casting a wider net. I think we really need TiVo to organize a beta program with volunteers from this thread to track down the problem...


----------



## kibo

jcthorne said:


> Add me to the list of users that had never had this problem until 14.8
> 
> My Premiere, with no cable card or tuning adaptor froze at the tivo central screen. Live tv was playing in the small window. Button presses we being acknoldeged by the yellow light on the tivo but no action. Waited 10 minutes and it never unfroze or acted on any stored keypresses. Nada.


Same thing here. Came home to a TiVo in sitting in TiVo Central for some reason. Live TV was playing in the PIP, amber lights flash with remote presses but there is no response. Tried everything: TiVo button, Live TV, guide, etc etc.

Pulled the plug after several minutes. I've only seen this behavior on 14.8.


----------



## kjruss111

Long time visitor of site, first time posting. My tivo's are both now freezing on Tivo Central Screen since 14.8. What gives? Tivo can take back Hulu for the trouble its causing.


----------



## moyekj

For all of you people posting about this issue first time please call it in to TiVo at least once. It will only get attention if there are enough people calling it in. CSRs most likely will tell you they've never heard about this issue. Refer them to this thread.


----------



## ecoblue

++ Thank you for well worded advice.

I called tech support yesterday afternoon, but didn't have this thread to refer them to. If/when the issue happens again, I'll be sure to call tech support again AND refer them to this thread.

I LIKE my new Premieres and I'll do just about anything to help TiVo fix these issues, which will go a long way to making me LOVE my Premieres.


----------



## VideoRoy

Looks like I just experienced this on one my new boxes as well. I have been running for over a week fairly trouble free and turned on the TV last night and someone had left it on the Tivo Central screen. The box was registering remote clicks because the amber light would flash if I hit a button and Live TV was playing fine in the little window but could not get a response.

I typically use my Harmony 700 remote but it is not a remote problem. Later I found a link on Tivo website that said do Thumbs UP, Thumbs Downn, Play, Play if this occurs. I will try that if it occurs again.

I will call tech support today or tomorrow and register the compliant to try and get some more visability as well.


----------



## crxssi

Everyone please read
This thread is not for ALL lock-ups and freezing. Only those that meet a particular circumstance:

1) The user interface stops responding to the remote control *and will blink the yellow LED with each remote key press*. This is the hallmark of this long-standing bug. If there is no yellow blink, then you have some other bug.

2) It will also usually "unfreeze" itself in 20 seconds to 10 minutes. If you press more buttons on the remote, it will take longer and longer to recover.

3) It usually but not always seems to happen when you are INTERACTING with the TiVo, not when you just turn on the TV with no remote use. But it could even be pressing the "TiVo" button at the same time you turn on the TV.

4) My theory is that it is somwhow related to a tuning failure condition. So it seems more likely to happen to those with cable cards and even more likely with tuning adapters. It is also more likely to occur on the hour or half hour, when TiVo changes channels in the background to record a suggestion or scheduled program

*Please check that your machine is acting like the above before posting (specifically #1). Just saying "mine locked up for the first time" is not helpful.*

Based on the increased posting frequency, either there is a new bug that looks similar, or the old bug just got much worse and for more people with the new 14.8 update. If it is affecting more people now, maybe TiVo will finally address the issue that as been plaguing people for many moons... So I do encourage people to call TiVo support and report this issue.


----------



## caryrae73

I had this happen yesterday morning too, stuck on TiVo Central and yellow light blinks with remote button pushes. I didn't see this thread at first and started one here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=470413 with several people with the same problem.

I use a cable card.


----------



## chrispitude

Since 14.8, this has now been happening almost once a day for us.

A reminder to others - please file calls or email cases with TiVo support, so they can gauge the extent of the issue.


----------



## lehiherrin

BTW mine two Premieres do the same thing.
I'm not wasting my time contacting support. Look how long it's taking to fix Netflix lockups. I'm loosing my love for TiVo.

Ya think that after all these years they would make the startup/reboot process a tid bit faster. Should it really take a half a day to boot essentially a "PC"?

:down::down::down:


----------



## rdodolak

I have a relatively new Premiere which I'vw been testing out. I leave it in standby when it's not being used but when I woke up this morning I could hear a low fan noise and sure enough some how it turned itself on.

The Premiere has stopped responding to remote commands, for the moment, but it does acknowledge the commands since the yellow LED blinks when a remote button is pressed. This TiVo has no cablecard or TA and is simply connected to the internet.


----------



## DaveWhittle

crxssi said:


> 4) My theory is that it is somwhow related to a tuning failure condition.  So it seems more likely to happen to those with cable cards and even more likely with tuning adapters. It is also more likely to occur on the hour or half hour, when TiVo changes channels in the background to record a suggestion or scheduled program


I wonder how many Premieres are affected by this bug. 5%? 10%? 50%?

It's probably a software glitch, but because the majority of users are on the same version of software and not everyone is experiencing the bug. It's got to be a certain setting, behavior or cable activity causing this.

For the record, I'm not experiencing the intermittent temporary freezing of remote behavior. The following is my hardware, setup and usage:


Premiere model: non-XL, unmodified launch day
current UI version: 14.8.U2-01-30746
Account status: Product Lifetime
HD space: between 70-90% full
Cable co.: Comcast digital HD tier w/ HBO
Cablecard: Motorola M
Tuning Adapter: No
Antenna: Yes
External Storage: No
Network Remote Control: Allow
TV Aspect/Output: 16:9 Wide, 1080i
HDUI: Yes
GUI Windowed: No
Remote: Harmony One for initial startup (TV/receiver on, TiVo button for TiVo Central screen), then TiVo Glo remote for operating
Average TiVo use: 2 to 3 hours a day
Season Passes: 27
TiVo Suggestions: no
Netflix use: 1 to 2 times a week
Amazon use: rarely, couple times a year
YouTube use: rarely
Podcast downloads: never
Hulu: never
any other variables: Bluetooth adapter plugged into USB but Slide remote not used

I don't know if this info helps, but maybe one of these variables is a clue as to why some people are experiencing this bug and other aren't?


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot

crxssi said:


> This thread is not for ALL lock-ups and freezing. Only those that meet a particular circumstance:
> 
> 1) The user interface stops responding to the remote control *and will blink the yellow LED with each remote key press*.


NOT the current symptom. No yellow blinks, just totally unresponsive. We were away when the current lockup occurred, but saw both of our Premiers locked-up (unresponsive to the remote) the morning of 5/29



crxssi said:


> 2) It will also usually "unfreeze" itself in 20 seconds to 10 minutes. If you press more buttons on the remote, it will take longer and longer to recover.


Again, not the current symptom. The current lockup is permanent *until* you force a reboot.



crxssi said:


> 3) It usually but not always seems to happen when you are INTERACTING with the TiVo, not when you just turn on the TV with no remote use. But it could even be pressing the "TiVo" button at the same time you turn on the TV.


Again... not the current symptom.


----------



## caryrae73

DaveWhittle said:


> I wonder how many Premieres are affected by this bug. 5%? 10%? 50%?
> 
> It's probably a software glitch, but because the majority of users are on the same version of software and not everyone is experiencing the bug. It's got to be a certain setting, behavior or cable activity causing this.
> 
> For the record, I'm not experiencing the intermittent temporary freezing of remote behavior. The following is my hardware, setup and usage:
> 
> 
> current UI version: 14.8.U2-01-30746
> 
> I don't know if this info helps, but maybe one of these variables is a clue as to why some people are experiencing this bug and other aren't?


I had the problem once so far and have Software version 14.8-01-3-746


----------



## bdspilot

I am new to this thread and don't want to read all 16 pages but I was wondering if this problem is caused by turning off the tv while the tivo is in menu mode. 

Both times I have had this problem, the tv was off and when I turned the tv back on with the tivo remote it was locked up on the tivo central page. After reboot, the tivo rebooted to the tive central page. Not sure if this is normal. 

I'm not sure what would cause this other than possible something to do with the HDMI connection, thats the only was the tivo would know the tv is off.


----------



## PedjaR

crxssi said:


> Everyone please read
> This thread is not for ALL lock-ups and freezing. Only those that meet a particular circumstance:
> 
> 1) The user interface stops responding to the remote control *and will blink the yellow LED with each remote key press*. This is the hallmark of this long-standing bug. If there is no yellow blink, then you have some other bug.
> 
> 2) It will also usually "unfreeze" itself in 20 seconds to 10 minutes. If you press more buttons on the remote, it will take longer and longer to recover.
> 
> 3) It usually but not always seems to happen when you are INTERACTING with the TiVo, not when you just turn on the TV with no remote use. But it could even be pressing the "TiVo" button at the same time you turn on the TV.
> 
> 4) My theory is that it is somwhow related to a tuning failure condition. So it seems more likely to happen to those with cable cards and even more likely with tuning adapters. It is also more likely to occur on the hour or half hour, when TiVo changes channels in the background to record a suggestion or scheduled program
> 
> *Please check that your machine is acting like the above before posting (specifically #1). Just saying "mine locked up for the first time" is not helpful.*
> 
> Based on the increased posting frequency, either there is a new bug that looks similar, or the old bug just got much worse and for more people with the new 14.8 update. If it is affecting more people now, maybe TiVo will finally address the issue that as been plaguing people for many moons... So I do encourage people to call TiVo support and report this issue.


Some (very anecdotal) evidence, indicates that:

a) Using Tivo button makes it worse. Avoiding that button reduced the frequency of the bug in my case from once a week to once a month. I also remember the problem shwoing up for other people when hitting Tivo button.

b) Using SDUI makes it worse. After switching to HDUI, the bug did not show up for two months; other people have mentioned this helps reduce frequency as well.

c) This one is maybe too soon to tell: 14.8 made it worse. My only HDUI instance of the freeze was with 14.8. Some people indicate that they have not had issues until 14.8.


----------



## smbaker

lehiherrin said:


> Ya think that after all these years they would make the startup/reboot process a tid bit faster. Should it really take a half a day to boot essentially a "PC"?


Yes, but your Tivo is protected against a malicious user removing the hard drive, modifying the software, and re-installing it. Without the 10 minute bootup signature check you would be vulnerable to this! It's a feature!

What we're seeing here is bugs and design flaws cascade. A simple remote failure every few days is not a problem. A 10-15 minute delay to boot the device if the power goes out once every few months is not a problem. Combine the two, and it's a problem, because it means I can't watch TV when I want to.



crxssi said:


> This thread is not for ALL lock-ups and freezing. Only those that meet a particular circumstance:


My situation definitely matched #1 (yellow light blinking). Not sure about #2 (wait and it'll unfreeze itself) as I didn't wait and find out. Also unsure about #3 (requires use to manifest) as there's no way to tell whether it was frozen without having to push a button, which is then by definition interacting with the tivo. This never happened before 14.8.


----------



## Charles R

I have the same issue... remote works, TiVo flashes but it's stuck at TiVo Central HD (My Shows).

I called TiVo support and the lines were swamped and suggested calling later. Eventually the gentleman stated the freezing is an _known issue_ and they are working on it... work faster!


----------



## herbman

Same issue. On TiVo central, from last night after playing with hulu. Yellow light responses, hung for at least 5-6 hours. Pulled the cord. Annoyed.

Stock premiere, 14.8. HDUI. 

Marc


----------



## rahnbo

chrispitude said:


> I suggest that everyone having this problem with 14.8 report the issue to TiVo customer support. The number is 877-367-8486. The more of us that call, the better they will have a sense of the size of the problem. Perhaps we should point them back to this thread...


I will not discourage anyone from calling Tivo but given my experience they never do anything about anything but guide data issues (and the one time they talked to my cable guy when he was flustered about my TA/CableCard installs). They will deny ANYONE else has this issue then make you jump through flaming hoops like a circus animal including rebooting, redoing guided setup, running overnight diags, etc. I feel they merely do what they think it needed to appease the customer but do nothing to chart issues or if they do chart them then they don't pay any attention to that chart.


----------



## moyekj

Not calling TiVo certainly won't help the problem. Remember that TCF is not affiliated with TiVo Inc. so while this serves as a good medium to report and document problems ultimately TiVo needs to be made aware of the problems through direct channels. The more calls on this problem the greater the visibility it will get. Doing nothing other than venting here won't help.


----------



## rahnbo

moyekj said:


> Not calling TiVo certainly won't help the problem. Remember that TCF is not affiliated with TiVo Inc. so while this serves as a good medium to report and document problems ultimately TiVo needs to be made aware of the problems through direct channels. The more calls on this problem the greater the visibility it will get. Doing nothing other than venting here won't help.


Not venting. I'm recalling my own personal experience with support and the fruitless waste of time it has been for me personally. Calling them has never helped. There are still bugs reported 10 years ago with the S2 that remain in the Premiere today. Why would I waste my time? Again, if people want to call please do so. It might help. It's my experience of being the guy that has called them several times, writing letters, and using their web support and seeing nothing but the same old response means I personally will not be calling because I know it will not matter. Instead of acknowledging there is a problem they'll just keep having me do tasks that take hours and hours. I had even made them a private YouTube video once to demonstrate a problem to them and they never viewed it. Instead they told me to jump through hoops as mentioned above.

If anyone thinks it will help then definitely without haste call them.

I don't want to turn this in to an argument so with that I'll drop it and repeat that anyone that feels like calling Tivo should do so.


----------



## moyekj

I've also seen some accounts here that posting at twitter seems to get more attention these days. Personally I don't have or want a twitter account so have not tried it, but other TiVo problems reported via twitter seem to have got attention, and in that medium it's hard for TiVo to hide and/or ignore problems. As frustrating as this problem is (to me as well) I think remaining cool and collected but persistent is the way to go.


----------



## alyssa

crxssi said:


> 4) My theory is that it is somwhow related to a tuning failure condition. So it seems more likely to happen to those with cable cards and even more likely with tuning adapters. It is also more likely to occur on the hour or half hour, when TiVo changes channels in the background to record a suggestion or scheduled program



Does anyone have two Premiere tivos with CC & a TA at the same location? If so does it happen to both of them?
I'm trying to dertermin, if I got another premiere, would the bug also happen to it.


----------



## moyekj

alyssa said:


> Does anyone have two Premiere tivos with CC & a TA at the same location? If so does it happen to both of them?
> I'm trying to dertermin, if I got another premiere, would the bug also happen to it.


 Yes. I have 2 Premieres at different locations in the house with Motorola CC and TA (now both with 14.8) and both suffer from the problem. I also have S3 OLED unit at yet another location in the house with Motorola CCs and same TA model and it does not and has never suffered from this problem. i.e. The problem is clearly Premiere specific.


----------



## caryrae73

Which software is newer the 14.8-01-3-746 or 14.8.U2-01-30746? Is there problems whether you have one or the other? I have the 14.8-01-3-746 and I only had the freezing problem once so far.


----------



## alyssa

moyekj said:


> Yes. I have 2 Premieres at different locations in the house with Motorola CC and TA (now both with 14.8) and both suffer from the problem.......


Thanks moyeky
So it seems to be a 'signal/premiere' issue vs. a 'premiere' issue alone. 
darn, I was hoping I could get the premiere swapped out....


----------



## rdodolak

alyssa said:


> Thanks moyeky
> So it seems to be a 'signal/premiere' issue vs. a 'premiere' issue alone.
> darn, I was hoping I could get the premiere swapped out....


I don't think this issue is related to a CC or TA. I have a relatively new Premiere and it was locked up this morning; letting it run to test stability. However, my Premiere has neither a CC or TA.


----------



## rahnbo

alyssa said:


> Does anyone have two Premiere tivos with CC & a TA at the same location? If so does it happen to both of them?
> I'm trying to dertermin, if I got another premiere, would the bug also happen to it.


Yes and yes since day 1 (about a year) with both HDUI and SDUI. It's not my signal and its my network guaranteed. Even so Tivo should be able to error trap a problem like that and work around it. But it can't or they will not do it. The previous "fix" was just to use the slower HDUI so there wouldn't be SDUI lockups but there were occasional HDUI lockups. Now with their magnificent "update" the HDUI locks up more and more for an even greater audience. From what I have read here many of them don't have a TA/CC combo.


----------



## cmeinck

Count me among the afflicted. Two separate Premieres have had the issue in the past few days. We also have been having the issue where a a program that is being transferred (and watched) stutters, freezes and reboots. Wife wants them swapped out, but I'm thinking this is software. Not very good software.


----------



## miadlor

I also have the issue on 1 of my 2 at this time.

The one with version 14.8.U2-01-30746 running a cable card is not effected at this time. 
The one with 14.8-01-3-746 only running as cable ready has had the issue 2x this week. 
So it's not the cable card or tuning adapter causing it. Also, not sure what happened while I slept, but it's already stuck when I turn the tv on and I did not leave it on TiVo central when I went to bed. I have come into other's that have the same issue.


----------



## bacevedo

Woke up this morning to the same issue on 14.8.

My kids came in and said the remote isn't working. I knew immediately what it was. The TiVo was stuck at the TiVo Central screen with the current channel playing just fine inthe PiP window.

Pulled the plug and it came back up just fine.

I didn't ever have this problem (that I can remember) on the previous version (14.7).

Seriously thinking about ditching TiVo when my annual subscription is up and going with Roku. There are only a couple of shows OTA that we watch (we don't have cable) and I will see if there is a way to stream them from their websites.

Between the bugs in my two premieres and them raising the subscription rates, I may be done when it comes time to renew next January.


----------



## HeatherA

Happened to me today. Came home from work and turned on the TV to find myself stuck on TiVo central. I was able to start up the iPad app and had to choose something to watch from my list of shows as the remote on the app also was not working. Once I did this the TiVo seemed to unlock and everything's working again. Kind of a clunky workaround, but might help someone else... if it was not just a coincidence.

P.S. I'm on 14.8


----------



## jonja

HeatherA said:


> Happened to me today. Came home from work and turned on the TV to find myself stuck on TiVo central. I was able to start up the iPad app and had to choose something to watch from my list of shows as the remote on the app also was not working. Once I did this the TiVo seemed to unlock and everything's working again. Kind of a clunky workaround, but might help someone else... if it was not just a coincidence.
> 
> P.S. I'm on 14.8


This is creepy...are you spying on me? Same thing happened this morning to me on 14.8. I encountered this exact issue last week right after getting 14.8 and used my iPad as a workaround as well.

I recommend everyone call TiVo and report these bugs. If you don't, they will treat you as "the first person who complained about this." (I run into the same thing with my cable company.)

The rep this morning did finally admit there will be a fix in the next week or so. Let's hope that is true. Meanwhile, this should help to sell a lot of iPads...


----------



## myosh_tino

This problem happened to me a few days ago for the first time I've had my Premier. I turned on my TV and I was at the TiVo Central screen and the remote was unresponsive. Whatever channel I was watching when I last turned off the TV was in the upper right corner with full audio and video playing. The only way I was able to get my remote to work again was to use the guide in the iPad app to select a different channel.

Like I said, this was the first time I've seen this problem and I am running the 14.8 version of the software.


----------



## plazman30

I had have had two Premieres since October have never had the problem. It popped up on both premieres after the 14.8 update. A reboot seems to have fixed the issue.


----------



## commbilly

I've got two Premiers with CC's (but no TA's). Has happened twice to one and once to the other since 14.8 update. Never happened before.


----------



## aridon

I don't think its a tuning / tuner failure. I just picked up a premier unit a few days ago and noticed this once so far.

If it was a tuning failure there would be a noticeable gap in the live buffer. I haven't noticed any such gap and in fact when the tivo started responding again I was able to rewind and watch the buffer in its entirety. 

I was using the HD interface at the time. I've since switched to the regular UI. Not sure if it makes a difference. 

It did occur after I had been messing around a fair bit with my season pass list.


----------



## HeatherA

jonja said:


> This is creepy...are you spying on me? Same thing happened this morning to me on 14.8. I encountered this exact issue last week right after getting 14.8 and used my iPad as a workaround as well.
> 
> I recommend everyone call TiVo and report these bugs. If you don't, they will treat you as "the first person who complained about this." (I run into the same thing with my cable company.)
> 
> The rep this morning did finally admit there will be a fix in the next week or so. Let's hope that is true. Meanwhile, this should help to sell a lot of iPads...





myosh_tino said:


> This problem happened to me a few days ago for the first time I've had my Premier. I turned on my TV and I was at the TiVo Central screen and the remote was unresponsive. Whatever channel I was watching when I last turned off the TV was in the upper right corner with full audio and video playing. The only way I was able to get my remote to work again was to use the guide in the iPad app to select a different channel.
> 
> Like I said, this was the first time I've seen this problem and I am running the 14.8 version of the software.


At least those of us with iPads don't have to go through the dreaded re-booting process. Glad to know it wasn't just a coincidence. I'll make sure to have my iPad nearby every time I'm planning to watch TV.


----------



## VideoRoy

myosh_tino said:


> This problem happened to me a few days ago for the first time I've had my Premier. I turned on my TV and I was at the TiVo Central screen and the remote was unresponsive. Whatever channel I was watching when I last turned off the TV was in the upper right corner with full audio and video playing.


I just had this happen on my second unit so I called Tivo. Tried the Thumbs Up / Down variations and no luck. The reason I am quoting this one above it because when both of mine froze they were are the Tivo Central Menu when I turned the TV on but I did not leave the menu on when I turned off the TV.

This happened on both units but on the first unit I thought some else in the family may have left it on a menu when they were done. But this morning I was the only one here and I know for a fact I did not leave it on the menu.

Regardless I do not think mine is related to a tuning failure. I was not recording anything and I have the Tivo set to not record suggestions or anything else. The last channel I was watching is still playing in the small window just fine but no matter what buttons I press or reset sequence, it will not let me get control of the unit. All key presses are registered because the yellow light flashes. I have tried my Tivo remote and my harmony remote but no good.

The CSR said they are tracking this so if you have the problem please call to get details and version numbers.

Power cycle is the only answer for me.


----------



## reeseg

Both my Premieres have this problem. Wow, things just went from bad to worse.


----------



## bacevedo

As an update, my other premiere was locked up in the exact same way as my other one this morning. I didn't even think about trying this one in the bedroom.

Both of these premieres have been running fine until today (besides the various bugs everyone already knows about).

This tells me this is something external to our premieres that is triggerng the issue in the premiere. I am leaning more towards a network connection issue with TiVo's servers that leaves the box in some weird state. The fact that others can get it to start working using the iPad app makes it seem more like a network issue. Also, the fact that it is stuck on the Main menu is odd - I know for a fact that both of my TVs weren't on the main menu screen the last time I used them. So, whatever is causing the issue is actually bringing up that screen on its own. Maybe they are testing out some functionality with network remote control that is somehow getting to our boxes accidentally?

The thing for me is how TiVo appears incompetent lately to produce anything without issues. (Note: I am not saying they are incompetent, but from the outside looking in - that's the image they are projecting with botched releases like this and issues that still are not fixed). To have the Premiere be in the state it is in more than a year after first release is just inconceivable to me. For a "technology" company in this age of the internet and everything moving at a fast pace and with the instant communication of twitter, facebook - it's surprising actually.

I would love to actually know why they move at a snails pace now to fix updates when many other companies are using their own internal web forums to get feedback and bug fixes out in weeks. I could live with bugs in the releases if I knew that a fix would be out in a few weeks. But with TiVo's track record now, are we going to have to live with this serious bug for many months? And that's the other issue - absolutely no communication from TiVo anywhere to let its customers know that this is a known issue and when an expected fix is coming. (I don't consider a rep on the phone stating it's a known issue as good communication. My experience with any company and their support people on the phone is that they will say whatever they need to - to make you happy and to end the call. Sometimes it's the truth, and other times it's not, so you aren't sure how much you can trust them.)


----------



## crxssi

Charles R said:


> I have the same issue... remote works, TiVo flashes but it's stuck at TiVo Central HD (My Shows).
> 
> I called TiVo support and the lines were swamped and suggested calling later. Eventually the gentleman stated the freezing is an _known issue_ and they are working on it... work faster!


Oh wow- they didn't play the "we have never heard of that before" or "nobody has reported that before" like they used to do with this long-standing bug prior to 14.8. Hmm....

In any case (in response to other postings), yes- call them. It doesn't matter if other people have reported it. It doesn't matter if you think it is futile. Call them anyway!


----------



## crxssi

rdodolak said:


> I don't think this issue is related to a CC or TA. I have a relatively new Premiere and it was locked up this morning; letting it run to test stability. However, my Premiere has neither a CC or TA.


Again, people must DEFINE "locked up" to let us know if it is or is not the same bug. Was it blinking the yellow light with the remote? Were you in HDUI or SDUI? Did it recover on it's own if you leave it alone?

More detail will help people who are following this thread try to find some type of pattern.


----------



## crxssi

aridon said:


> I don't think its a tuning / tuner failure. I just picked up a premier unit a few days ago and noticed this once so far.
> 
> If it was a tuning failure there would be a noticeable gap in the live buffer.


No, that is not true at all. There could have been a prior tuning failure or glitch that was instant and then resolved that caused it.... I have seen that many times... just saying...


----------



## crxssi

VideoRoy said:


> Regardless I do not think mine is related to a tuning failure. I was not recording anything and I have the Tivo set to not record suggestions or anything else.


You could be right. But the TiVo is *always* recording something (live buffer), and it is *always* tuning. And a tuning glitch can happen at any time... sometimes visible and sometimes not.


----------



## crxssi

bacevedo said:


> This tells me this is something external to our premieres that is triggerng the issue in the premiere. I am leaning more towards a network connection issue with TiVo's servers that leaves the box in some weird state.


Not necessarily! The original report of this bug is in the SDUI. That UI does not use network traffic to TiVo's servers. And it can be working just fine and then WHAM. And it wasn't during a network transfer, and wasn't calling for updates, and no remote apps.

Of course, this post 14.8 stuff could be a totally different bug that just looks like the previous one. Very frustrating...


----------



## ttech10

Just had mine lock up.

Had Pandora playing, it had actually frozen the process of playing the song.
Nothing is set to record for the next 2 1/2 hours.
Light was blinking when remote buttons pressed.
HDUI

Locked up first time the other day when we went to the main TiVo screen from pressing the TiVo button. Left it overnight and was still frozen in the morning, though the channel it was on was displayed in the little window and audio was working correctly.

Never had the issue before the latest update, had the TiVo Premiere since August or so of last year.

We have another TiVo from the cable company but it has a separate firmware and can't use hulu (I believe) so don't think it has the newest firmware.


----------



## bacevedo

crxssi said:


> Not necessarily! The original report of this bug is in the SDUI. That UI does not use network traffic to TiVo's servers. And it can be working just fine and then WHAM. And it wasn't during a network transfer, and wasn't calling for updates, and no remote apps.
> 
> Of course, this post 14.8 stuff could be a totally different bug that just looks like the previous one. Very frustrating...


Good point - who knows what it is. But yes, it is VERY frustrating!


----------



## mlucek

Wow ! Thought my HDUI lockup problem was unique, guess not. My Premiere XL 1TB (stock) HDUI started locking up around 1 week ago. Wouldn't respond to any remote commands. Recording seems to work fine, just the UI locks up. I have had to pull the plug to recycle power to get it to come back. It does, then it's fine for a while. Haven't discerned a pattern just yet as I've been out of town for the last 4 days. 

I'll have to check if there was a recent software upgrade and read the rest of these comments here.

Hope whatever this is that it gets fixed ASAP !

Mike


----------



## rdodolak

crxssi said:


> Again, people must DEFINE "locked up" to let us know if it is or is not the same bug. Was it blinking the yellow light with the remote? Were you in HDUI or SDUI? Did it recover on it's own if you leave it alone?
> 
> More detail will help people who are following this thread try to find some type of pattern.


I already defined it in an earlier post so why would I redefine it?

But for the record I have 14.8, the TiVo would respond with a yellow led blink when pressing a button on the remote, I was using the HDUI, and no it did not recover when it was left alone.


----------



## Renesis

My tivo is also intermittently not responding to remote commands after upgrading to 14.8. It's happened twice to me since the update. Both times I'll turn my tv on and it will show tivo central on the screen and the menus won't work. The yellow light does flash on the tivo itself but nothing happens on screen. I didn't even leave it on that screen when I shut off my tv last night so somehow it switched to tivo central and then froze. I'm using the HD menus. I had this happen to me once many months ago but it's been fine until 14.8.


----------



## VideoRoy

rdodolak said:


> I already defined it in an earlier post so why would I redefine it?
> 
> But for the record I have 14.8, the TiVo would respond with a yellow led blink when pressing a button on the remote, I was using the HDUI, and no it did not recover when it was left alone.


Ditto for my for situation. My boxes are only a week or so old and I have always had 14.8 so cannot tell if this is worse or not.


----------



## PedjaR

Renesis said:


> My tivo is also intermittently not responding to remote commands after upgrading to 14.8. It's happened twice to me since the update. Both times I'll turn my tv on and it will show tivo central on the screen and the menus won't work. The yellow light does flash on the tivo itself but nothing happens on screen. I didn't even leave it on that screen when I shut off my tv last night so somehow it switched to tivo central and then froze. I'm using the HD menus. I had this happen to me once many months ago but it's been fine until 14.8.


Same here. After switching to HDUI in 14.7, no lockups for two months. Now, with 14.8, I had 2 lockups in 5 days. Both time the thing switched to Tivo Central while the TV was off and locked up there, with the usual "orange light blinks, but no other response". I had similar lockups in 14.7 when using SDUI, but the "found Tivo in locked state when turned TV on" type was a minority, most were while interacting with the Tivo. Also, I don't remember it switching to Tivo Central on its own before lockup in14.7 (which seems to be a very common thing in 14.8). Another thing is that trying to wait it out now seems to be of no use.

This may be a slightly different bug, or, hopefully, the same bug triggered in a different way. This _may _be a good thing for two reasons: a) now it happens more often, so it is easier to track, and b) 14.8 changes exposed it more, which should also make it easier to track. Hopefully, when they fix it, the fix will address the original "stops respoding to remote" bug as well. Or maybe I am way too optimistic, and it will stay like this until Series 6. We'll see.

I switched back to SDUI now, as HDUI does not help with this bug now, and maybe is even worse in that respect. Enjoing much faster interface.


----------



## nermol

HDUI, two lock ups in one night. Once while in the Tivo home screen, and another time when using the channel guide. Premiere is only a week old with upgraded 2TB Drive. Yellow light comes on when sending remote commands.
Rebooted on its own after 5 minutes or so.


----------



## jeff92k7

Well, they are definitely aware of this issue. I went to their website to look up their phone number so I could call and complain of the issue happening to both my tivos this morning, and I find the following on their contact support page:

*Announcements:
If you experience a situation where on TiVo Central, the video window is active but the menus seem unresponsive, rebooting your TiVo box often resolves this issue.*

I guess that means they are working on the issue. ..at least, I hope they're working on it.

Jeff


----------



## smbaker

jeff92k7 said:


> *Announcements:
> If you experience a situation where on TiVo Central, the video window is active but the menus seem unresponsive, rebooting your TiVo box often resolves this issue.*


This would be a valid resolution for a box that:

1) Rebooted in a reasonable amount of time. The Premiere does not.

2) Rebooted reliably (mine now locks up during reboots 2/3 of the time).

Nevertheless, it's good that they're acknowledging the problem.


----------



## Jay Allen

I have had my TiVo for about a year...I got it because I love how my old TiVo worked and the menu system over what cox had. Getting the TiVo premier would save me some cash over the monthly cost of the cox dvr. Fast forward 1 year and several updates and my TiVo still locks up, rebooting all the time, waiting 10 min for a reboot, and NONE of the cox advanced features work with the TiVo box yet?( video on demand, caller ID,etc)
TiVo says they are working on it. Looks like I may be headed back to the lame but better cox DVR. TiVo will not be around much longer if they can't fix or deliver what they promise!


----------



## NYHeel

I just had my second premiere with the remote lockup. Both have never had it before 14.8 and have now each had it once on 14.8. I was in the hdui and the yellow lights were flashing (I think) but the remote just wasn't working. I do have an ipad but didn't think to try the app. I had to pull the plug on them.


----------



## jallison86

I've been going around and around with support on this issue. I don't really expect them to solve it, but it'd be nice if they would at least acknowledge that there's a bug in play here. Instead I get these sort of non-useful suggestions:

_At this point, I greatly recommend going through our TiVo remote control response article to find out possible causes of your TiVo Premiere XL not responding to your remote.

Other steps to try include moving the TiVo DVR to a new location, if possible, and performing a global reset of your TiVo remote control._

This despite my stating from the beginning that this is not a remote control issue -- the remote works with other boxes, other remotes don't work with the Premiere when it's non-responsive, and neither does a networked remote (Android application). I guess I'll just keep responding to the support issue to see if they'll ever admit that there is a software bug causing this.

- Jeff


----------



## Tony Chick

Turned on the TV and it was in the TiVo Central screen and unresponsive to the remote. Interestingly, it was not at the Tivo Central screen when I turned off the TV last night, it was in Live TV mode. Something caused the UI to open and then lock.


----------



## mlucek

mlucek said:


> Wow ! Thought my HDUI lockup problem was unique, guess not. My Premiere XL 1TB (stock) HDUI started locking up around 1 week ago. Wouldn't respond to any remote commands. Recording seems to work fine, just the UI locks up. I have had to pull the plug to recycle power to get it to come back. It does, then it's fine for a while. Haven't discerned a pattern just yet as I've been out of town for the last 4 days.
> 
> I'll have to check if there was a recent software upgrade and read the rest of these comments here.
> 
> Hope whatever this is that it gets fixed ASAP !
> 
> Mike


OK, verified my s/w is 14.8.xxx last nite. Yes, remote light blinks, get yellow response LED on box.



> Announcements:
> If you experience a situation where on TiVo Central, the video window is active but the menus seem unresponsive, rebooting your TiVo box often resolves this issue.


Yes, that's the case, but I hate having to pull the power plug to reboot. Don't know if there is some secret button sequence or handshake or hula dance  that can be performed to reboot the system without unplugging the box ?

Mike


----------



## bacevedo

For those that haven't seen it in the other thread, TiVo has posted an update today to fix this issue (or at least the version introduced in 14.8).

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=470454

I am installing it now.


----------



## smbaker

bacevedo said:


> For those that haven't seen it in the other thread, TiVo has posted an update today to fix this issue (or at least the version introduced in 14.8).


version number? I'd like to verify it got installed today.


----------



## ecoblue

I updated both Premieres and switched them back to the HDUI today. 

One had downloaded the update during it's daily connection at Noon (Pacific), the other picked it up during a forced connection. I manually restarted both after verifying that their status was "Pending Restart". 

Firmware Version Before: 14.8-01-3-746
Firmware Version After: 14.8.U2-01-3-746


----------



## bacevedo

I also got the same version 14.8.U2.

It looks like instead of actually fixing the issue, they reverted to a previous version that didn't have the issue (or they don't believe has the issue).

I was wondering how this would have been missed in their initial tests. But now, it looks like maybe they made some change between the U2 version and the "official" version. It's pretty surprising they would make a change between versions without doing another test. And the results that we are seeing now are exactly why you would do another test rollout after ANY change to the software, no matter how small it seems.


----------



## moyekj

I only had 14.8.U2 so far on my Premieres and they still have the freezes... Sounds like at best it's reverting back to a version that only had the freezes for a smaller subset of folks.


----------



## rdodolak

moyekj said:


> I only had 14.8.U2 so far on my Premieres and they still have the freezes... Sounds like at best it's reverting back to a version that only had the freezes for a smaller subset of folks.


Not good at all.


----------



## abredt

Me too. Freezes returned. AND

Turned on the TV this morning and saw the dancing TiVo dude. I must have caught it after it rebooted itself.

I wonder how often it reboots when I'm not recording.

Calling TiVo is a pain because the first thing they want me to do is plug it directly into the wall outlet, then we have to wait for it to reboot.
cb


----------



## parrottg

maggiethrock said:


> Try turning off the LEDs. I've had this problem for a while. During one of the freezes, I was able to access all the menus and change channels with an app on my iTouch going through my network router into the ethernet port. It seems like its an IR interface overload so not sure why turning the LEDs off worked. However, I have the same set-up in living room (LR) as bedroom (BR) (SDUI, Premiere, Cox M-card, Cisco TA). BR set-up never freezes. 3 differences between LR and BR set-up. 1) LEDs off in BR; 2) output is 480i in BR and 1080i in LR; 3) LR is used a lot more than BR. So, I changed the LR set-up to no LEDs. The orange LED still lights up when I enter a remote command but this seems to cure the freeze. I'm interested does this work for anyone else or am I just lucky it hasn't frozen yet.


Had one lockup with LEDs off and just hit another one. Remote LED blinks on every key push as does the amber circle LED on the TiVo... TV power and volume still control the TV... something is wrong with the box itself. No USB devices... network via TiVo wireless to Ethernet adapter.


----------



## parrottg

crxssi said:


> Again, people must DEFINE "locked up" to let us know if it is or is not the same bug. Was it blinking the yellow light with the remote? Were you in HDUI or SDUI? Did it recover on it's own if you leave it alone?
> 
> More detail will help people who are following this thread try to find some type of pattern.


HDUI, lights blink on remote AND TiVo front panel. Can't tell you the version as the unit is not responding to the remote! Video window in upper right is playing video on last tuned channel. Does not recover on its own. Will take 20 + minutes to reboot to get version number.


----------



## qwickset

Second time experiencing this issue (OTA/wired/HDUI). Both times was at the end of the day after work, first turning on the TV and getting TC page with functioning pip, remote led and panel IR led lighting up...but no function. Found this thread...tried thumbs up/down/play/play to no avail (my guess is it was someone trolling)...then saw that Tivo is promising an update later this week.

Disappointed we're all on laying in wait...I decided to get on with it and rebooted so I could use the damned thing. I was greeted with a bootup screen indicating it was downloading an update. It's still booting at this point. Fingers crossed. I'm unsure what version it was running previously. 

Finished reboot. 14.8.U2-01-3-748 it is. Any ideas on whether, aside from installing Hulu Plus support, this version is supposed to include? (FYI...noticed the "...746" version mentioned above...FWIW the version just installed here is definitely 748.


----------



## rdodolak

qwickset said:


> Finished reboot. 14.8.U2-01-3-748 it is. Any ideas on whether, aside from installing Hulu Plus support, this version is supposed to include? (FYI...noticed the "...746" version mentioned above...FWIW the version just installed here is definitely 748.


746 is used for the Premiere and 748 is for the Premiere XL.

You probably had 14.8-01-3-748 previously installed. 14.8.U2-01-3-748 could technically be considered a rollback since that's the same version the beta testers were using before TiVo initiated a mass rollout.


----------



## coldsteelbreeze

TishTash said:


> Starting this past weekend, my Premiere XL also stopped responding to its remote. As some of you noted, the light on the remote worked, the amber light on the unit lit up, but there was no response. The weird part is that the machine continued to record, and the picture was not frozen (both tuners, it appears, since once it was the other tuner that was recording); just no response to remotes despite lights on both ends lighting up.
> 
> First thing I did was unplug and plug. This of course resolved the issue, but it reoccurred a couple days later. This time, succumbing to the human tendency to fix things with brute force, I kept pressing all the remote buttons. After several key presses, the Premiere XL simply restarted on its own. Several farflung potential nightmare scenarios ensued in my imagination.
> 
> First I thought it might be a hard drive problem. Someone suggested a kickstart 54 to see if the hard drive was ok. Fair enough, but one thing bothered me: There was no picture freeze.
> 
> After digging a bit in various forums, it seems the following are true in these (somewhat alarmingly common, at least for Premiere XLs) instances:
> 
> 1) The remote and unit respond via lights, despite no results,
> 
> 2) The picture and recordings continue unaffected,
> 
> 3) If one continues pressing remote keys, the unit eventually restarts, but, and very importantly
> 
> 4) If left alone, the unit continues to function (albeit without remote access), and after several minutes (or perhaps even longer), the unit becomes responsive again ... sometimes.
> 
> Upon further digging, the following are also true:
> 
> 4) If you have a Tuning Adapter attached to your unit, these problems tend to be exacerbated,
> 
> 5) While not responding to the IR remote, as someone earlier mentioned, the unit will respond to an a network remote app, say on an iTouch or iPhone, which utilizes the network connection to remote control the TiVo unit, and
> 
> 6) As someone else also mentioned before, the unit will also respond in this state to the new TiVo Slide remote, which also doesn't use IR, but Bluetooth via USB.
> 
> So it seems there is something with Premiere XLs that for lack of a better term "clogs" up the IR passthrough from the remote to the unit, apparently temporarily, but for how long at any one time is anyone's guess. Further clogging up the IR queue results in some kind of overflow error that forces the unit to restart. Waiting may or may not resolve the issue eventually. At the same time, the "unresponsive" unit does respond to other non-IR remote options (iPhone/iTouch app; TiVo Slide remote). (Now, why this is affecting XLs vs non-XLs, and more those with tuning adapters ... who knows?)
> 
> Does this make any sense to anyone here? TiVo has acknowledged this issue with XLs, and are working on a permanent fix. At least there are two somewhat kludgey workarounds, and more importantly, this doesn't seem like it's a hard drive issue, and for that, hurray.


TishTash...I have had my Tivo Premiere XL Box for over a year. My one issue with the unit so far is this. The remote that came with the box acted up on me about a month ago. No response at all from remote commands to Tivo box. Tried changing batteries on remote. No dice. I bought a new "Slide" remote. I am still having issues with either no response to button presses or delayed response. I double-checked my connection of the Bluetooth dongle which came with the Slide remote on the back of my Tivo box. Paired up OK. Fine. Everything's good. There are brand new batteries in the Slide Remote. Fine. And it still acts up. Are there fixes coming from Tivo? Hmm. Thank you for your time.


----------



## qwickset

rdodolak said:


> 746 is used for the Premiere and 748 is for the Premiere XL.
> 
> You probably had 14.8-01-3-748 previously installed. 14.8.U2-01-3-748 could technically be considered a rollback since that's the same version the beta testers were using before TiVo initiated a mass rollout.


@rdodolak: Thank you.

Should I expect to see the issue go away with this version?


----------



## Torgo

I had this happen to me twice now since 14.8 (yes, yellow light is blinking)

No TA, HDUI

First time it happened (and I was home), I was able to use the iPad app to start a show, after which the remote works.

So, go out and buy an iPad and solve your problems 

(Second time I wasn't home, so had kidlet reboot)


----------



## rdodolak

qwickset said:


> @rdodolak: Thank you.
> 
> Should I expect to see the issue go away with this version?


TiVo has mentioned that the lockup issue doesn't exist in 14.8U2. However, some users, who had that exact version, have previously reported lockups. The lockup issue might be greatly reduced but not eliminated.


----------



## cherb

I also began experiencing this for the first time on 14.8. Yes, the yellow light is responsive. I'm using over the air only (no cable or cable cards) and have Tivo Suggestions turned off. The lockup happened 3 times over 5 days.

I noticed last night that I'm now at 14.8U2, so I'll have to wait and see if the issue continues.


----------



## cherb

For completeness, I am also using the HDUI and the lockup does not recover after being left alone (even for several hours). The yellow light still responds though.


----------



## tunarollz

coldsteelbreeze said:


> TishTash...I have had my Tivo Premiere XL Box for over a year. My one issue with the unit so far is this. The remote that came with the box acted up on me about a month ago. No response at all from remote commands to Tivo box. Tried changing batteries on remote. No dice. I bought a new "Slide" remote. I am still having issues with either no response to button presses or delayed response. I double-checked my connection of the Bluetooth dongle which came with the Slide remote on the back of my Tivo box. Paired up OK. Fine. Everything's good. There are brand new batteries in the Slide Remote. Fine. And it still acts up. Are there fixes coming from Tivo? Hmm. Thank you for your time.


for your slide situation, did you ever try the included USB extension cable? Your slide issues sound more signal-related.


----------



## crxssi

Well, there ya have it! My first official "stops responding to remote" (SDUI, yellow blink) incident since the 14.8/14.8U updates. And it was the worst I have ever had.

Sat down with my dinner tonight, turned on the TV, it was recording/displaying one show. Pressed "TiVo", nothing.. tried again, nothing, press left arrow, nothing. So I had to sit and wait through endless commercials, then something I didn't want to see, for 12 minutes before it returned to TiVo Central and started acting normal again.

So, 14.7 didn't fix it. And I waited half a year for an update (14.8) that still didn't fix it (nor fix the "this group is not needed" bug, nor speed up HDUI or booting, nor give me any way to backup my settings, nor streaming). So far, the ONLY useful thing 14.8 has done for me is improve the fonts slightly and fix the "Glitching from the Slide Remote" bug (apparently introduced in another older update).


----------



## moyekj

At least I got remote delete between my Premieres if nothing else, and presumably streaming once enabled, but yeah the same old bug is still there in 14.8.U2. I'd really like to know what the difference is between the production 14.8 version that caused the trouble for a lot of others and U2 that affects fewer people. That at least could provide some clues about the issue. TiVo was quick to jump on that fix, why not go all the way and fix it for the rest of us?


----------



## rahnbo

I had one box on SDUI and one on HDUI since the new .U push a few days ago. The SDUI has locked up again still have fingers crossed on HDUI. I seriously doubt they have one single resource devoted to fixing the SDUI. Noticed how they jumped all over the HDUI issue but for a year its been deny, deny, deny on the SDUI freezes?


----------



## rahnbo

rahnbo said:


> I had one box on SDUI and one on HDUI since the new .U push a few days ago. The SDUI has locked up again still have fingers crossed on HDUI. I seriously doubt they have one single resource devoted to fixing the SDUI. Noticed how they jumped all over the HDUI issue but for a year its been deny, deny, deny on the SDUI freezes?


Let me amend my last statement to say the support rep I called a few days a ago at Tivo about the SDUI freezing up said it was fixed in 14.7. This was the first person I ever spoke to from Tivo that acknowledged there was even an SDUI lockup issue. Or, he was just saying that to appease me. Either way I assured him it was not fixed in SDUI.


----------



## crxssi

rahnbo said:


> I seriously doubt they have one single resource devoted to fixing the SDUI. Noticed how they jumped all over the HDUI issue but for a year its been deny, deny, deny on the SDUI freezes?


Yet in the SDUI they expended resources to change the name of "Now Playing" to "My Shows" (stupid), change the font, and change all the icons. To me it is salt in a wound.


----------



## rahnbo

crxssi said:


> Yet in the SDUI they expended resources to change the name of "Now Playing" to "My Shows" (stupid), change the font, and change all the icons. To me it is salt in a wound.


I feel like I'm in a barrel of salt with Tivo. Every time I hear the phrase iPad app for Tivo I just wanna puke.


----------



## PedjaR

crxssi said:


> Well, there ya have it! My first official "stops responding to remote" (SDUI, yellow blink) incident since the 14.8/14.8U updates. And it was the worst I have ever had.
> ...


Same here. After I had HDUI freeze in 14.8, I switched back to SDUI, got 14.8U, and then got a freeze again. Sigh. It seems that they are not willing to track a sporadic SDUI issue, no matter how annoying it is.
Back to HDUI. Let's see how that goes.


----------



## ecoblue

PedjaR said:


> Same here. After I had HDUI freeze in 14.8, I switched back to SDUI, got 14.8U, and then got a freeze again. Sigh. It seems that they are not willing to track a sporadic SDUI issue, no matter how annoying it is.
> Back to HDUI. Let's see how that goes.


My anecdote: Got 14.8U2 on Wednesday and switched my two TiVos back to the HDUI immediately after (TiVo support had me use the SDUI after my second lockup) and haven't had a hiccup yet.

That said, I hope that TiVo is able to fix the SDUI intermittent remote lockup issue too.


----------



## KungFuCow

My slide remote has been non functional several times since taking the latest update. I have to restart the unit.. it never comes back. The amber light on the front of the Premiere that shows its receiving remote commands lights up every time I hit a remote button but the unit itself does nothing.


----------



## crxssi

KungFuCow said:


> My slide remote has been non functional several times since taking the latest update. I have to restart the unit.. it never comes back. The amber light on the front of the Premiere that shows its receiving remote commands lights up every time I hit a remote button but the unit itself does nothing.


Based on that description, if you are using the SDUI, then yes, you have the bug in this thread. But in EVERY single case on mine, I can recover by simply waiting without pressing any keys. Typical wait is about 1 or 2 min if I pressed two keys. Last wait was 12 min after pressing 3 or 4 keys. It might be too take if you pressed a button more than 3 or 4 times, though.

It is not the fault of the remote.


----------



## Troll1678

HeatherA said:


> Happened to me today. Came home from work and turned on the TV to find myself stuck on TiVo central. I was able to start up the iPad app and had to choose something to watch from my list of shows as the remote on the app also was not working. Once I did this the TiVo seemed to unlock and everything's working again. Kind of a clunky workaround, but might help someone else... if it was not just a coincidence.
> 
> P.S. I'm on 14.8


HeatherA I have an M-Card and a TA and since 14.8.U2-01-3-748 I get the dreaded Green-Circle of Freeze-Time.

YELLOW Light Blinks - stuck in a menu - Spinning-Green-Circle using HDUI!

But when I used the Tivo app on the iPad 2 and it came right out its Funk and I was once again the Master of my domain.

Even before the update I would get an occasional Network disconnected message. But when I check out my network settings every diagnostic showed a working network connection. I just received another false-positive Saturday night.

Love the Tivo Premiere when it works but since this last update (fix?) I still have the same ol' quirks as before and now my receiver frooze three times (3x) in the last two days.

But the Tivo app seems to inject a little penicillin into the Tivo bug.

Have a safe Summer everyone!

Chuck


----------



## ACABThomas

Searching the forums, this freezing problem has been happening for over a year - very frustrating.
We're seeing it almost once a week now. It seems to be happening more frequently. It only happens on our Premiere XL, not on our Premiere. The XL has version 14.8.U2-01-3-748. We mostly use a slide remote with it. When the problem happens, neither the slide nor the normal remote will work. The lights on the Tivo flash, the video is still running in the small window, but the menus do not respond.
I have not tried the down/up/playx3 nor the iPad app when this happens, but will next time.
TiVo - get your act together and get this fixed. It's very frustrating to have to wait 15 minutes to watch TV while the TiVo reboots. I never had such problems before going to the "Premiere", and I agree with others here that this will tarnish TiVo's reputation as something that always "just works". I'm happy to work with your engineers to debug this issue.


----------



## crxssi

Troll1678 said:


> HeatherA I have an M-Card and a TA and since 14.8.U2-01-3-748 I get the dreaded Green-Circle of Freeze-Time.
> YELLOW Light Blinks - stuck in a menu - Spinning-Green-Circle using HDUI!


That is technically not the same bug as this thread, which is the SDUI. I believe it is a different bug with similar presentation on the HDUI.



> But when I used the Tivo app on the iPad 2 and it came right out its Funk and I was once again the Master of my domain.


I believe with the bug in this thread, no remote access will make it work.


----------



## majohnss

I had the same problem with not responding to remote commands. I'm watching remotely (TiVo in Florida) in London with Sling. After second time paying someone to go power off and on everything I call support. 

They said the problem is in HDUI. I have switch to SDUI and has been working great. I do miss the HDUI, but not worth the lockup.


----------



## Noodles168

My three week old Premiere XL (in SD mode) stopped responding to the remote (third time) while I was watching an HD program from Cable. It manifested itself when I press the "TiVo" button. The XL's amber light acknowledged the key press but no response from the XL. The program I was watching continued to play. After a 10 to 15 minute wait without me doing anything the XL switched to TiVo Central (Delayed response from the earlier key selection. Two key strokes later the XL stopped responding again locked on the TiVo Central Screen. I pulled the plug to reboot the XL and called Support. FYI I am running 14.8 U2. Here is the gist of that conversation.
Rep: (support) If it happens again pull the power cord, disconnect all cables and remove the Cable Card. Then reconnect every thing but the cable card and see if it locks up again. If it doesn't we'll have to send you a new box
Me: How is that possible when this is an intermittent occurrence. Am I to go without TV? Also, are you intimating that the Cable Card might be at fault?
Rep: You are right regarding the feasibility of the former and we suspect the Cable Card.
Me: If the Cable Card was bad, as you say, then why did the programming continue while the XL did not respond?
Rep: Err, you're right.
Me: If your conclusion, after all the prior suggestions, is to send me a new box then you must have reason to believe you are having hardware problems with the XL's's so lets just send me the new box now.
And they did. Should have it by Friday. I don't hold out much hope as I suspect the problems are to be a firmware/software glitch. But what the heck?
__________________
Noodles


----------



## crxssi

Noodles168 said:


> My three week old Premiere XL (in SD mode) stopped responding to the remote (third time) while I was watching an HD program from Cable. [...] so lets just send me the new box now.
> And they did. Should have it by Friday. I don't hold out much hope as I suspect the problems are to be a firmware/software glitch. But what the heck?


It is almost certainly not a hardware defect. This is a known bug that has been discussed continuously by people on the forums for almost a year now as you can see by this, number 533 posting...


----------



## Noodles168

I wonder how many units were and are knowingly being sold by TiVo with this obvious defect? Perhaps a class action suit is in order.
http://american-business.org/668-product-liability.html


----------



## rahnbo

Noodles168 said:


> I wonder how many units were and are knowingly being sold by TiVo with this obvious defect? Perhaps a class action suit is in order.
> http://american-business.org/668-product-liability.html


It has come up before and I wouldn't doubt some lawyer somewhere is thinking about that. Question is when we entered in to contract did we agree to binding arbitration or something like that? I think perhaps so or we might already have the class action. But seriously Tivo how hard can it be to fix the big bugs then just leave the Premiere alone? I don't think they want to try because at this point the would need to admit a year has passed and they did nothing. Well, they did sue some other companies.


----------



## orangeboy

Noodles168 said:


> I wonder how many units were and are knowingly being sold by TiVo with this obvious defect? Perhaps a class action suit is in order.
> http://american-business.org/668-product-liability.html



Did you actually read the link you posted? I only read the first sentence and stopped:



> Product LIABILITY is the concept that consumers can be compensated for injuries or losses caused by defective or unsafe products.


What injury or loss has occurred from this bug that would warrant *any* time in courts?


----------



## crxssi

I am motivated to try and collect more information about this bug, but in a more controlled/scientific manner. You can see the thread here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=471080


----------



## rahnbo

orangeboy said:


> Did you actually read the link you posted? I only read the first sentence and stopped:
> 
> What injury or loss has occurred from this bug that would warrant *any* time in courts?


The loss of my money I spent for a product that works far less than expected and all the documented time I spent trying to get it resolved only to have Tivo deny it. I'm sure any one of these billboard lawyers around Orlando would come up with some great reasons. I don't really like litigation however. Personally, I wish Tivo would just fix it and be done with it. The year of frustration alone makes me want to see them pay, be fined, or somehow be help accountable for a failure to take action. If they have taken some grand action internally then I would like to see what that it. Just an answer from Tivo. . . what causes the bug and why can't or won't you fix it? I might be able to accept a reasonable answer but no answer is infuriating and denying it is an insult (and a lie).


----------



## TheWGP

orangeboy said:


> Did you actually read the link you posted? I only read the first sentence and stopped:
> 
> What injury or loss has occurred from this bug that would warrant *any* time in courts?


You have to think about "injury" and "loss" from a legal perspective, where they can include things like lost time, wasted effort, or damaged ability to use products for the purpose intended... among lots of other things. Rest assured that with respect to Tivo and class actions, the only thing stopping something from happening is the difficulty of proving exactly what issues exist and why. My guess is there will never be a lawsuit over technical faults with Tivo, because Tivo employs high-priced attorneys (even as attorneys go) and they would be likely to argue that anything from the full moon in the sky to the still-unknown results of the 2012 presidential election could be causing issues like the remote freezing. 

Seriously though, products liability, unless it's one of the strict theories, is mostly a question of proof - and it's very, very he-said-she-said in this situation, or at least that's how it will SOUND if it ever got to court.


----------



## rahnbo

TheWGP said:


> My guess is there will never be a lawsuit over technical faults with Tivo, because Tivo employs high-priced attorneys (even as attorneys go) and they would be likely to argue that anything from the full moon in the sky to the still-unknown results of the 2012 presidential election could be causing issues like the remote freezing.
> 
> Seriously though, products liability, unless it's one of the strict theories, is mostly a question of proof - and it's very, very he-said-she-said in this situation, or at least that's how it will SOUND if it ever got to court.


They have so far blamed it on my slow 10mbit internet which I upgraded just for them to 40mbit (boy the net is fast now it was like going from 33kbps to ISDN), loose cables (all tight) low cable signal (all in range), the use of a UPS (darn near a crime not to use one in Florida), faulty wiring (had an electrician test it all when he installed a transfer switch plus the power company had to inspect it so we didn't fry one of their men on a power pole), etc. I'm just waiting for them to blame it on a space shuttle breaking the sound barrier over my house. Can't use that excuse much longer so may as well slip it in Tivo.

Again, I think it would be a great gesture for Tivo to fully investigate this and if they can't fix it then be forthcoming and explain why. Many of us have loved Tivo for a long time and I think we could handle the truth. Perhaps they just screwed something up and it will never be fixed. That's fine Tivo. I forgive you. But I don't forgive the denial of the problem and making me jump through hoops when you know it will not fix a thing.


----------



## crxssi

Yet another lockup (12 minutes again). I don't plan to document them all, this thread is long enough already! But I did make a note of trying the https access to the TiVo during the lockup this time (because I can't remember how it looked before, since I didn't document it). It did offer a login and allow me to login but it would never finish loading. If I pressed "stop" on the browser after a minute, it will show some stuff, with all broken icons. If I click on a folder, it just tries to load forever, returning nothing. Not sure if this is a "y" or "n" in the statistics-gathering thread for http access, so I said "n". Maybe another clue, who knows.

This is unscientific, but it appears that since the 14.8non-U or yes-U update, I have more frequent problems with the SDUI lockouts and they are much longer than before.


----------



## moyekj

For me I have no trouble using TTG and/or MRV from the frozen unit while in that state every time I have tried. In fact that's my workaround sometimes. If I can't watch a recorded show because the unit is frozen I can go to my other Premiere and use MRV to watch it instead.


----------



## rahnbo

moyekj said:


> For me I have no trouble using TTG and/or MRV from the frozen unit while in that state every time I have tried. In fact that's my workaround sometimes. If I can't watch a recorded show because the unit is frozen I can go to my other Premiere and use MRV to watch it instead.


That's so funny. We did that one night during the Celebrity Apprentice about 1/2 way in and we had only watched the first 10 minutes. The downstairs locked up but was still recording. It was late anyway so we migrated upstairs and transferred from where we left off down to up and finished the show. In the morning the downstairs Premiere was unlocked and everything was recorded properly. Now someone from Tivo is going to read this and make it the workaround for all multiple Premiere owners! "Hey, either go transfer it to your other Premiere or see if your neighbor is still awake and see what they're watching."


----------



## rahnbo

crxssi said:


> Yet another lockup (12 minutes again). I don't plan to document them all, this thread is long enough already! But I did make a note of trying the https access to the TiVo during the lockup this time (because I can't remember how it looked before, since I didn't document it). It did offer a login and allow me to login but it would never finish loading. If I pressed "stop" on the browser after a minute, it will show some stuff, with all broken icons. If I click on a folder, it just tries to load forever, returning nothing. Not sure if this is a "y" or "n" in the statistics-gathering thread for http access, so I said "n". Maybe another clue, who knows.
> 
> This is unscientific, but it appears that since the 14.8non-U or yes-U update, I have more frequent problems with the SDUI lockouts and they are much longer than before.


I just wonder what they did to mess up the HDUI now to cause the same basic problem. I know the source of the problem may be different but a 10 minute unresponsive Premiere is the same regardless of the UI. Just hear my wife cursing about the "stupid Tivo" again. I wonder if can avoid her for 10 minutes too. Nope.


----------



## moyekj

Sigh. Another freeze. I thought this time I may have a good workaround to the problem by mimicking the iPad control of TiVo to send remote presses even though I don't have an iPad (see http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=462980), but alas it doesn't respond to iPad style remote control either while in frozen state. I verified both TTG & MRV still work though to download from the frozen unit.


----------



## robby818

Experienced my first freeze, I was about to unplug the Premiere but decided to try accessing my Premiere using the app on my iPad. At first the iPad could not access the Tivo, but after the third attempt it forced the Tivo to reboot. Weird.


----------



## MauroV

I used my IPad Tivo control when the Tivo remote froze twice, and it started working again without having to reboot the box.


----------



## moyekj

MauroV said:


> I used my IPad Tivo control when the Tivo remote froze twice, and it started working again without having to reboot the box.


 Specifically what commands did you execute via the iPad? For my last freeze I tried "TiVo" button via iPad style interface and unit did not respond.


----------



## crxssi

MauroV said:


> I used my IPad Tivo control when the Tivo remote froze twice, and it started working again without having to reboot the box.


And you are doing this while the Premiere is in SDUI? Call me skeptical!


----------



## Stuxnet

MauroV said:


> I used my IPad Tivo control when the Tivo remote froze twice, and it started working again without having to reboot the box.


I guess we all better run out and get an iPad, 'cause this doesn't happen using the Netmote.


----------



## moyekj

Stuxnet said:


> I guess we all better run out and get an iPad, 'cause this doesn't happen using the Netmote.


 If there is indeed a workaround using iPad thanks to some reverse engineering there is a means to use the same protocol to talk to a Premiere without the need for an iPad, see: 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=462980

i.e. If there is a workaround to the problem using iPad I'd like to know about it so I can take advantage of it.


----------



## DeWitt

When I briefly had 14.8.00 before they rolled it back I came home to a frozen Tivo not responding to the remote.

Having heard about the iPad trick, i pulled out my iPad, selected the frozen tivo, selected a show to watch and bingo, everything was fine!

Specifically I selected a show in My Shows and hit the watch now button. I did not use the remote control simulator.


----------



## moyekj

DeWitt said:


> Specifically I selected a show in My Shows and hit the watch now button. I did not use the remote control simulator.


 OK thanks for the info. Next time I get a freeze I shall have to try starting a show playback via iPad mechanism to see if that works. I already have a prototype iPad simulator program that can do that. I assume that once playback of the show started then you could once again interact with the TiVo with regular remote right?


----------



## DeWitt

Yep. once the show started playing everything was back to normal with the remote. I was very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## crxssi

DeWitt said:


> When I briefly had 14.8.00 before they rolled it back I came home to a frozen Tivo not responding to the remote. Having heard about the iPad trick, i pulled out my iPad, selected the frozen tivo, selected a show to watch and bingo, everything was fine!


Again, were you in the HDUI or the SDUI? This thread is about the SDUI, and several people have already reported that the ipad app does NOT free the SDUI from the freezing....


----------



## moyekj

crxssi said:


> Again, were you in the HDUI or the SDUI? This thread is about the SDUI, and several people have already reported that the ipad app does NOT free the SDUI from the freezing....


 I think it may depend on what you do with the iPad remote. As stated (and as I already tried) using the iPad virtual remote to press buttons such as TiVo, LiveTV, etc. does not work, just like the telnet based remotes do not either. But perhaps there is something about starting playback of a show from iPad interface that "unfreezes" things. In any case it's certainly worth a shot next time a freeze happens. Still it would be good to know which UI was being used at the time since it could be a factor. I have my doubts the workaround will work with SDUI but at this point any potential workaround is worth exploring. Note that selecting a show to play back via iPad doesn't really care one way or another if HDUI or SDUI is in use as it just starts playing back the show either way. So perhaps if it works for HDUI freeze it might for SDUI freeze as well.


----------



## rahnbo

Don't want an Ipad or anything from Apple, but If I understand all this correctly including the previously mentioned post IF this works with the SDUI then a few simple packets via a program like Wireshark can be sent to play a recorded program and unfreeze a Tivo Premiere in SD instead of rebooting it or waiting many minutes. Also, an Android app with that sole purpose could do the same thing or Tivo could be nice enough to give us a workaround so we don't have to do all the work. But so far we don't know if it works in SDUI because nobody has confirmed. Am I following along so far?


----------



## moyekj

rahnbo said:


> Don't want an Ipad or anything from Apple, but If I understand all this correctly including the previously mentioned post IF this works with the SDUI then a few simple packets via a program like Wireshark can be sent to play a recorded program and unfreeze a Tivo Premiere in SD instead of rebooting it or waiting many minutes. Also, an Android app with that sole purpose could do the same thing or Tivo could be nice enough to give us a workaround so we don't have to do all the work. But so far we don't know if it works in SDUI because nobody has confirmed. Am I following along so far?


 Pretty much yes. The key is to confirm if the "playback from iPad" workaround actually works or not, preferably while using SDUI. If that is indeed a viable workaround it's easy to come up with a program to do it without needing an iPad since prototypes already exist. I'll work on setting up a program I can easily run from PC for the next time a freeze happens to one of my Premieres to see if it works or not. (I'll set it up to play a keep until I delete show from either of my boxes).


----------



## rahnbo

moyekj said:


> Pretty much yes. The key is to confirm if the "playback from iPad" workaround actually works or not, preferably while using SDUI. If that is indeed a viable workaround it's easy to come up with a program to do it without needing an iPad since prototypes already exist. I'll work on setting up a program I can easily run from PC for the next time a freeze happens to one of my Premieres to see if it works or not. (I'll set it up to play a keep until I delete show from either of my boxes).


Cool. If I may ask, are you planning on using a formal programming language, scripting, or something else? Just curious because I was thinking of dabbling with something too probably with VB although I think a Wireshark script may be faster and easier although without a pretty UI or anything.


----------



## moyekj

rahnbo said:


> Cool. If I may ask, are you planning on using a formal programming language, scripting, or something else? Just curious because I was thinking of dabbling with something too probably with VB although I think a Wireshark script may be faster and easier although without a pretty UI or anything.


 Forum member "arantius" is the one that reverse engineered the iPad interface and already has a proof of concept python script. That's the easiest starting point. You will note in that thread there are already the building blocks you need, specifically the following as key starting point to get "My Shows" list:


Code:


req = RpcRequest('recordingFolderItemSearch', bodyId='-')

Then once you have a specific "recordingId" of a show from "My Shows" list, here is the key code to start playback (in this example recordingId="tivo:rc.247339"):


Code:


req = RpcRequest('uiNavigate', uri='x-tivo:classicui:playback', parameters={'fUseTrioId': 'true', 'recordingId': 'tivo:rc.247339', 'fHideBannerOnEnter': 'true'})

i.e. For purpose of trying the "playback workaround" just manually identify the "recordingId" of a show that you don't plan on deleting and then use above method to play it.
I already have some Java equivalent code replicating the above with eventual goal of some integration into kmttg to be able to delete and play shows from within kmttg. i.e. My eventual implementation will have a GUI behind it, but for now a simple script will do for the workaround attempt.


----------



## rahnbo

Python will work. Thanks for the info. I'll soak in the other thread later since I've been up all night. So for this to work there would need to be a permanent recordingID present (a show that is never deleted) or some way to push a new ID on and play it (maybe). It's funny because now that I have one Premiere on HDUI and one on SDUI they both refuse to give me any trouble. Hopefully by writing this I will Jinx myself or figure out how to force the freeze. That's the one thing that's always troubled me, why hasn't Tivo been able to trap the error as it occurred and deal with it that way? Thanks.


----------



## fastoy

After the "fix" (rollback?) for the remote hang-ups recently I've begun experiencing spontaneous reboots. After the 14.8 upgrade my TiVo Premiere hung-up twice not responding to the remote. Then TiVo pushed out the "fix" (rollback?) and I haven't had any more hang-ups.

However, in the last week I've had 2 spontaneous reboots that I've never seen before.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> Pretty much yes. The key is to confirm if the "playback from iPad" workaround actually works or not, preferably while using SDUI. If that is indeed a viable workaround it's easy to come up with a program to do it without needing an iPad since prototypes already exist. I'll work on setting up a program I can easily run from PC for the next time a freeze happens to one of my Premieres to see if it works or not. (I'll set it up to play a keep until I delete show from either of my boxes).


Got the freeze in effect right now on 1 of my Premieres and I am sad to report that the "playback from iPad" workaround does NOT work for me. I'm able to get listing of shows, to do list and season passes through the iPad protocol as well as get listing of shows via TTG interface but the unit does not respond to any commands that affect the GUI. To me that confirms that no matter what the interface to the unit it does not respond to any commands affecting the SDUI GUI when in the freeze state. Perhaps it may work for HDUI GUI, but I think HDUI freezes are much less common for me.

NOTE: Unit did unfreeze itself about 11 minutes after I noticed it was frozen.


----------



## crxssi

moyekj said:


> Got the freeze in effect right now on 1 of my Premieres and I am sad to report that the "playback from iPad" workaround does NOT work for me.


That's because it never was a workaround in the first place. I questioned the two people that posted if they were using the SDUI and neither responded. I suspected they were using the HDUI, and still believe that is the case.


----------



## lessd

My wife and I use the SDUI on all four TPs and for the first time my wife said one TP locked up as in not responding to the remote, she went to another TP and copy the program from the locked up TP without problem, the next day the locked up TP worked great, as in cleared itself up sometime overnight. She did not tell me about this problem till the next day so i have no more information.


----------



## DrTivol

several weeks ago with the hdui i had the problem of the remote not working, independent of reading this thread, i grabbed my ipad, tried using the remote with the app and it did nothing. then i tried playing a show via the app and could pause/play pause/play. after doing this the remote on the app started working and then i grabbed the regular remote and it started working. I think this has only happened twice and since then i haven't seen it.


----------



## DeWitt

crxssi said:


> That's because it never was a workaround in the first place. I questioned the two people that posted if they were using the SDUI and neither responded. I suspected they were using the HDUI, and still believe that is the case.


I have one in SD and one in HD. Sadly I can't remember which one was locked up when I "unfroze" it with the iPad app.. I suspect you are correct and it was the HDUI.

Of course now that I am watching for it, no freeze since....


----------



## dianebrat

I was able to "unfreeze" my Premiere running SDUI with the ipad app last night.

FWIW I believe these symptoms may have multiple causes that lock the GUI out as the unit is quietly crashing behind the scenes in the OS, the "being locked out" is just the outward visible symptom.

Since I've gotten 14.8 my system has been crashing every night and then rebooting, last nights ipad app "save" was the first time I haven't had the unit stop responding to the remote and then crash in the middle of watching a saved program in almost a week. In the months I've had it, this never happened until the past week.


----------



## crxssi

dianebrat said:


> I was able to "unfreeze" my Premiere running SDUI with the ipad app last night.
> 
> FWIW I believe these symptoms may have multiple causes that lock the GUI out as the unit is quietly crashing behind the scenes in the OS, the "being locked out" is just the outward visible symptom.
> 
> Since I've gotten 14.8 my system has been crashing every night and then rebooting, last nights ipad app "save" was the first time I haven't had the unit stop responding to the remote and then crash in the middle of watching a saved program in almost a week. In the months I've had it, this never happened until the past week.


This just keeps getting stranger all the time


----------



## arw03

Past few weeks, I've been having similar problems. I don't know that it's a remote lockout, per se, just that the TiVo menus are locking up. With the HDUI, at least whatever you were watching is still in the corner...

This only happens to me in the menus. Guide and everything still work. Sometimes it freezes while I'm going through my recorded shows, sometimes when I first open the menu. Currently experiencing the longest one yet, at least 20 minutes now. The only response I get from it is by hitting the TiVo button, and that just gives the "can't do that" bloop. 

I had thought this might be part of the issue everyone had with the HDUI, and planned to switch to the SD, but if it's pretty well a universal problem, maybe it won't matter.

Edit: I definitely can't get into my menu at all today. First time, it cleared up in maybe half an hour or so. I was busy playing games to ignore it. After done with that, tried getting to the menu again, locked up again. Less time, I think. Cleared up, tried again, thinking so close to clearing the problem last time, maybe it would work. But no, locked again. Three times today so far. Think I'll give up on accessing the menu or any recorded shows or anything for the weekend.

Edit again, I was foolish enough to try again, same issue, pulled the plug. Working again, a bit slowly, but working.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> Got the freeze in effect right now on 1 of my Premieres and I am sad to report that the "playback from iPad" workaround does NOT work for me. I'm able to get listing of shows, to do list and season passes through the iPad protocol as well as get listing of shows via TTG interface but the unit does not respond to any commands that affect the GUI. To me that confirms that no matter what the interface to the unit it does not respond to any commands affecting the SDUI GUI when in the freeze state. Perhaps it may work for HDUI GUI, but I think HDUI freezes are much less common for me.
> 
> NOTE: Unit did unfreeze itself about 11 minutes after I noticed it was frozen.


In another freeze with SDUI right now. I've implemented a few more iPad communication features in kmttg and I am actually able to jump ahead and backwards in the current live stream. However "playback from iPad" still doesn't work. i.e. It responds selectively to SOME iPad commands... Very strange.


----------



## Beryl

I've only had my Premiere for a 2 days and I've had the hang 2 times. The first time, I had Comcast on the phone (installing the cablecard) so I rebooted (unplugged). The second time, I was watching a recorded show and moving equipment around which caused it to be disconnected from the cable line. Again, I rebooted while calling TiVo. The rep gave me the magic words -- Thumbs down, Thumbs up, Pause, Pause -- to try if it happens again.

Clearly TiVo knows about this problem. (I never had these problems with my HD and HDXL. I think I'll hang on to my old HD -- I might need it if this Premiere needs to be replaced.)


----------



## mcorelis

Was talking to Customer Service today. Said that the problem was fixed. When I said it happened yesterday, they said I should reboot my Slide Remote. Thought that I would share.


----------



## crxssi

mcorelis said:


> Was talking to Customer Service today. Said that the problem was fixed. When I said it happened yesterday, they said I should reboot my Slide Remote. Thought that I would share.


They are full of crap. "rebooting" the Slide Remote (no such thing, we will assume they meant unplug and plug in the dongle) will do absolutely nothing to help the problem. Plus, the Premiere will lock up or stop responding for people who don't even have a slide remote.

Mine just did it to me again today after turning on the TV. This time, I pressed ONLY the left arrow. Took 5 min for it to recover.


----------



## rahnbo

mcorelis said:


> Was talking to Customer Service today. Said that the problem was fixed. When I said it happened yesterday, they said I should reboot my Slide Remote. Thought that I would share.


I don't have a slide but have this issue. The problem isn't fixed and I doubt they ever tried to fix it.


----------



## AZrob

I have an open case with Tivo on this issue. They want to "catch" the freeze on my internal logs. But to do this I need to be able to set a timestamp in the log, replicate the problem, then set another timestamp. 

Problem is I don't know exactly how to replicate the problem. Is there anyone here who has found a way to trigger the "freeze"? 

Rob from AZ


----------



## crxssi

AZrob said:


> I have an open case with Tivo on this issue. They want to "catch" the freeze on my internal logs. But to do this I need to be able to set a timestamp in the log, replicate the problem, then set another timestamp.
> 
> Problem is I don't know exactly how to replicate the problem. Is there anyone here who has found a way to trigger the "freeze"?


I have also been contacted about tracking it.
No, you cannot replicate the problem. It just happens when it wants to.


----------



## rahnbo

crxssi said:


> I have also been contacted about tracking it.
> No, you cannot replicate the problem. It just happens when it wants to.


Me too. I wish they would have accepted when I offered months ago to take notes of incidents, let them collect any logs, and whatever else they needed. Instead they just closed my ticket and mark it resolved without it being fixed. Now they want my dedicated attention to help them resolve the issue?


----------



## AZrob

Well, I don't know if this will help, but today my wife called me at 5:10 pm and said that the freeze had happend 40 minutes earlier. I immediately had her add two timestamps to the log and called Tivo. Hopefully they can catch it by having a timestamp within an hour. I mean, these logs must be big enough to handle an hour's worth of data. 

Unless the log only turns on when you set the first timestamp...anyone know how that works?


----------



## moyekj

I had multiple short freezes today on 1 Premiere today - all freezes only lasted 3 minutes or less, but there were many of them even following a forced reboot. My units are also being logged by TiVo now. Looks like it's stabilized now. Very strange, since it had been about 3 weeks since my last freeze. Talk about unpredictable...
Actually during the freeze state the iPad protocol to jump n minutes back or ahead was still working but nothing else via iPad protocol would work.


----------



## crxssi

moyekj said:


> I had multiple short freezes today on 1 Premiere today - all freezes only lasted 3 minutes or less, but there were many of them even following a forced reboot. My units are also being logged by TiVo now. Looks like it's stabilized now. Very strange, since it had been about 3 weeks since my last freeze. Talk about unpredictable...
> Actually during the freeze state the iPad protocol to jump n minutes back or ahead was still working but nothing else via iPad protocol would work.


Interesting. I have not had ANY freezes since they started monitoring mine. Normally I would have had at least one by now. Very odd. Not sure it is statistically meaningful quite yet, though.


----------



## AZrob

Well, we have had one freeze since they started monitoring. When it did happen, I of course, had not inserted a timestamp, because I didn't know it would happen until after the fact (that's the problem with nailing these events down when you can't reliably replicate them).

So what I did was put in two timestamps (9-1-1-Clear while watching Live tv) AFTER the event, and called Tivo and told them to look for what happened just before the timestamps. 

Heck, if you can't bracket the event, I figured you can at least put in timestamps right after it. 

Tivo says they are looking at the log to see if they can find anything.

Not holding my breath,

Rob from AZ


----------



## smbaker

I'm going to use this obnoxiously long reboot period to gripe once more about my locked up hdui. Hasn't happened since the latest patch until now, but obviously the problem is still there.

Non responsive to bt remote
Non responsive to ir remote
Non responsive to iPad remote
Stuck on TiVo central
Non responsive to supposed "hdui reboot code"

Once again, instead of watching tv, I'm stuck here waiting for buggy TiVo premiere to reboot.


----------



## AZrob

Okay, much as I hate to get anyone's hopes up, I do want to report that as a result of my open case and I think others' as well , the Engineering Team at Tivo has supposedly recognized this as a "known issue" and they are, I was told by my Tier 2 support person, working on a fix for it. My contact tells me that they are now looking at this forum and taking note of what we have been talking about, as I have urged them to.

So be nice....

Rob from AZ


----------



## PAP

I don't know if I have the same problem or not, but I've had several instances of my Tivo HD unit refusing to respond to the tivo button. Right now my daughter and I went down to watch a show that is actively recording. The red light is on on one channel, but it's showing another channel. I can pause and unpause the "other" channel fine, and the picture/audio on that channel is fine, but I cannot switch to the other channel. I can get the "live tv" menu up and can move around, but hitting the swtich channel does not work. The tivo button makes the unit make the tivo sound, but nothing ever happens.

Basically it's stuck on a single channel in which I can fast forward, pause, etc, but I can't access any other function.

I have a TCD-652160 model tivo HD and do have an external 500GB WD drive atttached, if that makes any difference. This has happened to me on several ocassions, but not more than once every few months.


----------



## crxssi

PAP said:


> I don't know if I have the same problem or not, but I've had several instances of my Tivo HD unit refusing to respond to the tivo button. Right now my daughter and I went down to watch a show that is actively recording. The red light is on on one channel, but it's showing another channel. I can pause and unpause the "other" channel fine, and the picture/audio on that channel is fine, but I cannot switch to the other channel. I can get the "live tv" menu up and can move around, but hitting the swtich channel does not work. The tivo button makes the unit make the tivo sound, but nothing ever happens.


1) Premiere not TiVoHD
2) SDUI
3) When it is locked up, NOTHING will change on the screen (or audibly) with the pressing of ANY remote button
4) Amber light on Premiere lights up with key useless key press

No, you do not have the problem this thread is about


----------



## moyekj

crxssi said:


> 3) When it is locked up, NOTHING will change on the screen (or audibly) with the pressing of ANY remote button


 FYI I did find the iPad protocol jump N minutes forwards or backwards (implemented in kmttg along with some other iPad protocol utilities) actually did work in freeze state for me, but other iPad protocol commands did not. IR remote 30 sec skip forwards and 8 sec skip backwards did not work. I mentioned that in my logging reports during last set of freezes.


----------



## crxssi

moyekj said:


> FYI I did find the iPad protocol jump N minutes forwards or backwards (implemented in kmttg along with some other iPad protocol utilities) actually did work in freeze state for me, but other iPad protocol commands did not. IR remote 30 sec skip forwards and 8 sec skip backwards did not work. I mentioned that in my logging reports during last set of freezes.


I meant from the remote control. But that is good information to have.


----------



## chrispitude

Locked up again...


----------



## noname_com

just hooked a new premiere up yesterday and it froze after hitting the tivo central button and hung for a good 20 minutes. This happened 4 times yesterday. Not sure what the software version on my tivo is yet. I have 2 tivoHD's this has never happened to. Going to check the software version tonight when I get home.


----------



## Stormydog

This has happened to me about 4 times in last couple of weeks. All while just trying to use remote for normal Guide key presses or any normal remote commands.

First time with no response, I resorted to unplugging unit. The last two times I just shut TV off, waited and turned TV on again and started working again. Maybe there is an issue with HDMI cable. Had a HDMI error some months ago (another post of mine) and unplugging HDMI solved it. Seems maybe still some 'handshaking' between TV and Tivo goes screwy.


----------



## crxssi

Stormydog said:


> This has happened to me about 4 times in last couple of weeks. All while just trying to use remote for normal Guide key presses or any normal remote commands.
> 
> First time with no response, I resorted to unplugging unit. The last two times I just shut TV off, waited and turned TV on again and started working again. Maybe there is an issue with HDMI cable. Had a HDMI error some months ago (another post of mine) and unplugging HDMI solved it. Seems maybe still some 'handshaking' between TV and Tivo goes screwy.


I don't believe it is HDMI related, although noone knows for sure. But power cycling is not necessary. Neither should turning off the TV. Just wait and it should (usually) recover. Mine usually does in 5 to 15 minutes. I have never had to resort to rebooting. Most of the time, waiting is much less time than a reboot... plus it doesn't damage/disturb any recording or buffering.


----------



## moyekj

I don't and have never used HDMI connections for my Premieres, so as much as I dislike HDMI it is not a culprit for the type of freeze specifically being discussed in this thread.


----------



## jventerprises

press the tivo button and nothing happens. the yellow light flashes, but no response. 

Already switched to the SDUI, and I do run an HDMI interface, and I have the Cisco front end.

I notice that some people say it recovers after a few minutes. I have never waited that long before pulling the plug. I will try that next time.


----------



## rahnbo

jventerprises said:


> I notice that some people say it recovers after a few minutes. I have never waited that long before pulling the plug. I will try that next time.


For many people it will recover more quickly than a reboot. For me, it's 50/50 in that sometimes its under 10 minutes and other times it's more like 20 minutes or never before it recovers. I've decided to cut my losses and just go ahead and reboot once I'm sure its locked up. While you're trying to figure out which situation yours fits in to I'd suggest waiting up to 12 minutes. If it regularly takes longer than that you would be better off rebooting. If not then waiting it out is the better route.


----------



## crxssi

rahnbo said:


> While you're trying to figure out which situation yours fits in to I'd suggest waiting up to 12 minutes. If it regularly takes longer than that you would be better off rebooting. If not then waiting it out is the better route.


As long as you are willing to destroy whatever the TiVo might have been recording or is about to record...


----------



## rahnbo

crxssi said:


> As long as you are willing to destroy whatever the TiVo might have been recording or is about to record...


True. What I'll usually do if its recording something that will not come on again soon is go to the other Tivo and hopefully if its not recording 2 things I'll start recording it there then reboot the frozen one. Otherwise yes it'll be a split recording at best.


----------



## crxssi

rahnbo said:


> True. What I'll usually do if its recording something that will not come on again soon is go to the other Tivo and hopefully if its not recording 2 things I'll start recording it there then reboot the frozen one. Otherwise yes it'll be a split recording at best.


Since it usually happens on first-use-of-the-day (after work), I have no idea WHAT it might be recording or not, because there is no user interface! Plus, like most people, I have only one TiVo. Just saying...


----------



## rahnbo

crxssi said:


> Since it usually happens on first-use-of-the-day (after work), I have no idea WHAT it might be recording or not, because there is no user interface! Plus, like most people, I have only one TiVo. Just saying...


It's a PITA for all of us that I wish Tivo would once and for all fix. As for telling what's recording you could check the Tivo.com to do list. I generally print this list out a few days in advance so I can check off that recordings are not missed due to a whole other issue with missed recordings. I guess at some point until the bug is fixed each individual will need to decide if they can wait out the bugs or, like me, will need to reboot immediately or just turn off the TV and read a book or something else.


----------



## rblum

As I reported in another thread, TWC to FiOS impact on Premiere, my remote stops responding issue left completely when I changed from Time Warner and their SDV box to FiOS without it. Doesn't mean it's the SDV box - it could be in the software interface in the Tivo for the box, but it narrows things down. Bob


----------



## moyekj

Yes I think it was established a while ago now in this thread that while Tuning Adapter alone is not the prime culprit for this problem it does seem to aggravate it. When I experimented a long time ago, after removing the Tuning Adapter for a period of 1 month or so I never had the freeze. There are some reporting freezes here *without* a Tuning Adapter however. My boxes have been well behaved lately - pretty much since TiVo started monitoring them...


----------



## crxssi

crxssi said:


> Interesting. I have not had ANY freezes since they started monitoring mine. Normally I would have had at least one by now. Very odd. Not sure it is statistically meaningful quite yet, though.


And I *still* have not had even a single freeze/stops responding since they started monitoring. Did something change? The only thing I have been doing differently is using the left arrow for initial wakeup instead of the TiVo button.... I started doing that based on others' feedback. I find it hard to believe that is the cause/solution.


----------



## rahnbo

crxssi said:


> And I *still* have not had even a single freeze/stops responding since they started monitoring. Did something change? The only thing I have been doing differently is using the left arrow for initial wakeup instead of the TiVo button.... I started doing that based on others' feedback. I find it hard to believe that is the cause/solution.


I tried that left arrow thing for a while and thought I was on to something until it started freezing again. Of course something could have changed since then. It was about 2 revs ago.


----------



## moyekj

I just had a freeze this evening which lasted for only 3 minutes or so. This time it was when I was watching a previously recorded show and pressed TiVo button to exit - no response. Pressed TiVo button a few times and it unfroze 3 minutes later. This incident was reported to TiVo. So they have at least 2 incidents from me now since logging on this issue started.

EDIT: As I finished typing this the same unit was once again frozen. It's probably going to require a reboot to fix the issue. Looks like to me every time the freeze is for a short period (< 5 minutes) it doesn't go away properly. For cases when it lasts 10+ minutes then I don't see the issue again for a while. In any case this is a good logged event for TiVo to look at...

7 minutes later it unfroze again. Will connect twice to upload logs and probably reboot the unit.


----------



## Stormydog

Happened again, I was using Tivo menu, wanting to switch to another recorded show. The show I was watching was playing in the little window on top right of HDUI and that is where it became stuck. So I was forced to continue watching that show (a live tv show) in that little picture box, hoping it would come back and respond. I kept checking for a response but nothing. I finally switched to another tv and checked back 2 1/2 hours later, still hung up. I was forced to pull the plug, which I hate to do. Seems that is the only option.


----------



## moyekj

2 more freezes tonight. Marked with 9-1-1-clear and email sent to TiVo FWIW. It seems to me it's more likely to get in a freeze condition after extensive use of MRV or pyTivo. These latest freezes are different than past ones in that they happen while I am actively using my Premiere. Previously the freeze would only happen after extending period of not using unit and then pressing TiVo button to start use.

I had to pull the plug after waiting 15+ minutes for it to unfreeze.


----------



## Judremy

Just had another freeze today. Seems to be when I start using the Tivo after it has been idle for a bit of time.

Does it occur when the tivo is tuned to a SDV channel? It seems that may have something to do with it for me.


----------



## rahnbo

Judremy said:


> Just had another freeze today. Seems to be when I start using the Tivo after it has been idle for a bit of time.
> 
> Does it occur when the tivo is tuned to a SDV channel? It seems that may have something to do with it for me.


It really just happens whenever it happens. I think most of us have tried to guess, draw conclusions, and make educated guesses as to when it occurs but it's so different for so many people to really know when or under what circumstances it occurs. Hopefully, with this logging program they have underway it'll be solved soon.


----------



## jdmass

Two more freezes tonight, followed by reboots. This comes a week after I went on vacation and a (recurring) tuning adapter problem prevented any programs from recording for a week.

I'm dropping Charter in two weeks and will be moving to FIOS -- goodbye tuning adapter! I'm desperately hoping that this alleviates this problem. If not, I'm also getting a FIOS multiroom DVR (free for a year) for one of my TVs. It will give me a chance to compare it with Tivo and decide whether that would be an acceptable alternative. 

I'd really like to continue with Tivo, but reliability does count for a lot.


----------



## Dr_Diablo

seems to help when rebooting the tuner for whatever the reason, an I change the batteries weekly in the remote, wishful thinking on my part but whatever works...

It's a pain when the remote fails to operate as intended, I've thrown two out the winder... lol


----------



## chrispitude

jdmass said:


> Two more freezes tonight, followed by reboots. This comes a week after I went on vacation and a (recurring) tuning adapter problem prevented any programs from recording for a week.
> 
> I'm dropping Charter in two weeks and will be moving to FIOS -- goodbye tuning adapter! I'm desperately hoping that this alleviates this problem. If not, I'm also getting a FIOS multiroom DVR (free for a year) for one of my TVs. It will give me a chance to compare it with Tivo and decide whether that would be an acceptable alternative.
> 
> I'd really like to continue with Tivo, but reliability does count for a lot.


We just moved and I switched providers from Blue Ridge Cable TV (which requires TAs) to RCN (which does not). It will be interesting to see if the Premiere becomes more stable. If it doesn't, you better believe I'll be back here during the first hang to post...


----------



## crxssi

Dr_Diablo said:


> seems to help when rebooting the tuner for whatever the reason, an I change the batteries weekly in the remote, wishful thinking on my part but whatever works...
> 
> It's a pain when the remote fails to operate as intended, I've thrown two out the winder... lol


I have not changed the batteries YET in the Slide remote, since I bought it with the Premiere exactly one year ago. There is no logic to replacing the batteries in your remote (Slide or not) until they are too weak to work... it has nothing to do with the SDUI "stops responding to remote" bug. During a freeze, I can try any of my three different remotes- one Slide and two optical, nothing works.


----------



## rblum

I'm now nearly a month into switching from Time Warner to FiOS, and not one freeze with no remote response, and still snappy response when I check the HDUI (which I don't use - I use SDUI).
Bob


----------



## crxssi

rblum said:


> I'm now nearly a month into switching from Time Warner to FiOS, and not one freeze with no remote response


That is an interesting data point, but not all THAT useful. Mine has not frozen either, since 07-08-2011 (5 weeks ago). Prior to that it was about once every one to two weeks.

And I have changed nothing at all (that I am aware of). The mystery continues...


----------



## L David Matheny

rahnbo said:


> It really just happens whenever it happens. I think most of us have tried to guess, draw conclusions, and make educated guesses as to when it occurs but it's so different for so many people to really know when or under what circumstances it occurs. Hopefully, with this logging program they have underway it'll be solved soon.


Another data point: I'm OTA only, so maybe I've never really had a freeze like the ones reported in this thread. I thought I had one here, but now I'm wondering. For a while yesterday my Premiere was slow to display anything (but background) when I backed into TiVo Central. Several times it took maybe 30 seconds to display that menu, but then the problem went away. I checked System Information, and the TiVo had apparently done a VCM connection just a few minutes earlier and then was busy indexing for a few more minutes. So I now suspect that both my "freezes" were false alarms.


----------



## mcorelis

Got 14c yesterday. Had 2 remote lockups in the first 24 hours. Waited a few minutes and all was well. Rebooted anyway. Must be a bug fix for some other problem....


----------



## crxssi

mcorelis said:


> Got 14c yesterday. Had 2 remote lockups in the first 24 hours. Waited a few minutes and all was well. Rebooted anyway. Must be a bug fix for some other problem....


I have/had ZERO expectation that this minor update would do anything to fix the lockups. I will report that after a MONTH of no lockups, I had one last night for 60 seconds. Might be my last one on 14.8.U2, since 14.8.C was finally just pushed to my box today...


----------



## crxssi

mcorelis said:


> Got 14c yesterday. Had 2 remote lockups in the first 24 hours. Waited a few minutes and all was well. Rebooted anyway. Must be a bug fix for some other problem....


Confirmed. I had my worst one yet last night. After waiting 20 min, I got angry and power cycled it.


----------



## Gregor

One very simple thing to do if the Premiere stops responding to the remote is to change the batteries in the remote. Mine are very sensitive to a low battery condition in the remote.


----------



## moyekj

Gregor said:


> One very simple thing to do if the Premiere stops responding to the remote is to change the batteries in the remote. Mine are very sensitive to a low battery condition in the remote.


 With respect you obviously didn't read this thread as batteries have nothing to do with this issue.


----------



## rahnbo

Gregor said:


> One very simple thing to do if the Premiere stops responding to the remote is to change the batteries in the remote. Mine are very sensitive to a low battery condition in the remote.


No offense dude, but I wonder how many people are going to say "change the batteries" BEFORE actually reading the thread and realize it has nothing to do with the remote's batteries.


----------



## Dr_Diablo

rahnbo said:


> No offense dude, but I wonder how many people are going to say "change the batteries" BEFORE actually reading the thread and realize it has nothing to do with the remote's batteries.


lonf as the yellow light appears on the face then batts are ok...

the techie at Tivo feels the drive may be going south, suggested a kickstart 54, but what the fork it takes 8 hours to run its course


----------



## Stuxnet

Gregor said:


> One very simple thing to do if the Premiere stops responding to the remote is to change the batteries in the remote. Mine are very sensitive to a low battery condition in the remote.


You think it took 600+ posts before someone brought up "battery condition"?

BTW, my remote works the same with or without batteries when this situation occurs.


----------



## Dr_Diablo

change the batts... lol


----------



## rallykeeper

Don't have a solution, but glad to see others have the same problem. 

We have this issue frequently on our seldomly used TiVo Premiere (doesn't happen on our S3's). 

We have a slide remote, Cisco TA and typically start it up b pushing Now Playing first. 

Freeze doesn't usually reset very quickly. 

Probably related, oftentimes when we hit now playing for first time we see the TiVo intro movie -- which I think ideates we'd had a restart.


----------



## crxssi

rallykeeper said:


> Probably related, oftentimes when we hit now playing for first time we see the TiVo intro movie -- which I think ideates we'd had a restart.


Nope, that is unrelated and a totally different bug:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=471010


----------



## xekester

crxssi, Are you still experiencing the original problem. Just curious, as I had the same problem you originally described. But at the risk of jinxing myself, I have in recent weeks not seen this problem recur. I have had other issues instead (Tivo cartoon playing at random times - but this was I believe a Tuning Adapter issue).

Just curious,
xekester


----------



## TheKdd

Hi there...new here. I just got my first Premiere set up 2 days ago, (I also have a series 3)... But second day and I am already having this problem. Light on the front comes on indicating the remote was pressed, nothing happens. Wait a bit, and it all catches up with itself. I have TWC with a TA (Cisco also). Very irritating when you just shelled out a lot for it. I think I am fully updated with software as I connected manually a few times and did the restart. I hope they fix this soon because I love the new interface otherwise.


----------



## nooneuknow

Here's a question that hasn't been asked, AFAIK:

Has anybody has any periods of missing audio and/or video (or corruption of either one), in a recorded program, that directly correlates to a period where the TiVo doesn't respond the the remote (in the cases of leaving it alone results in it responding again)?

As another thought: I think it may also be helpful to specify, in cases where leaving it alone results in recovery, whether or not all the buttons you pushed, which the TiVo did not respond to, results in a a barrage of button pressing noises and/or actions that correspond to those presses.

It seems very clear that there are two (more than two, but the dominating two) separate behaviors discussed in this thread:

1. Tivo *stops* responding to remote (and does not recover if left alone)

2. TiVo has *periods of time* it does not respond to the remote (and will recover if you leave it alone for a while).

In #1, just how patient are people being? Are there a bunch of "me too" posters that felt 30 seconds constitutes "stops responding", instead of a delay?

In #2, it would be nice if everybody specified how long the recovery period is (or a range), and whether is varies widely/wildly, or is consistent.

Just trying to help. Please don't jump all over me for it.


----------



## crxssi

xekester said:


> crxssi, Are you still experiencing the original problem.


Oh yes. In fact, it seems worse.


----------



## crxssi

nooneuknow said:


> Here's a question that hasn't been asked, AFAIK:
> 
> Has anybody has any periods of missing audio and/or video (or corruption of either one), in a recorded program, that directly correlates to a period where the TiVo doesn't respond the the remote (in the cases of leaving it alone results in it responding again)?


I have not. On mine it doesn't seem to affect recording or the signal at all.



> In #1, just how patient are people being? Are there a bunch of "me too" posters that felt 30 seconds constitutes "stops responding", instead of a delay?


I my case, it always lasts 30 seconds at a minimum. It usually lasts around 5 minutes. It sometimes lasts much longer (15 to 20 minutes). Only twice has it been longer than 20 minutes- and one of those times I rebooted it. All of this is without "disturbing" it with additional remote presses, which we have all proven will GREATLY increase the amount of time before it recovers.


----------



## KungFuCow

Mine quit responding to the bluetooth remote last night. Multiple reboots would not fix it. It also lost all my recorded programs on the first reboot but they came back on the third reboot. Finally for no reason it just started working again. Im not going to complain.


----------



## nooneuknow

crxssi said:


> I have not. On mine it doesn't seem to affect recording or the signal at all.


I was kind of going the other way around with that, due to some past problems I had where it would take about 30 seconds for the remote commands to come banging in, rapid-fire, which for certain reasons, I was taking notes w/times, and the notes about the remote lined up with with the sound dropping out of what was recording during the 30 seconds (although the drop outs were 1-3 seconds at a time, multiple times). It wasn't a widespread problem, and it resolved at some point. So, I was thinking perhaps: 
Signal/decoding/encoding/other problem===>overwhelmed TiVo===>Remote delay.



> I my case, it always lasts 30 seconds at a minimum. It usually lasts around 5 minutes. It sometimes lasts much longer (15 to 20 minutes). Only twice has it been longer than 20 minutes- and one of those times I rebooted it. All of this is without "disturbing" it with additional remote presses, which we have all proven will GREATLY increase the amount of time before it recovers.


Yeah, I still can't convince my mother that clicking 50 times on a computer icon won't make it come up any faster, or moving the mouse around in an insane manner, etc...


----------



## xekester

Crxssi,
Sorry to hear that.
FWIW, and I don't feel I have any answers for you or the others, but...
The only things that changed in my Tivo world between having the same issue as you and not having the same issue as you are: 1) Tivo pushed down the last update (14.8c-01-3-746) - I know this didn't fix it since by now almost everybody must have that version already and the problem persists for most; 2) Because I was having issues with the Cisco Tuning Adapter cr*pping out frequently, I ended up wth Cablevision replacing every connector, several cable runs, the USB cable, cleaning up the connection on the pole, swapping the cable modem, and as well as the Tuning Adapter. I also unplugged my USB dongle for a keyboard. Only thing not changed was the CC. Cable Tech diagnosis was "noise". None of 1 and 2 should have had any effect on the non-responsive problem, but since, it has not reared its ugly head. Having said that, I fully expect my next Tivo session may well be televisionous interruptus. 
Good Luck, Xekester


----------



## moyekj

xekester said:


> Crxssi,
> Sorry to hear that.
> FWIW, and I don't feel I have any answers for you or the others, but...
> The only things that changed in my Tivo world between having the same issue as you and not having the same issue as you are: 1) Tivo pushed down the last update (14.8c-01-3-746) - I know this didn't fix it since by now almost everybody must have that version already and the problem persists for most; 2) Because I was having issues with the Cisco Tuning Adapter cr*pping out frequently, I ended up wth Cablevision replacing every connector, several cable runs, the USB cable, cleaning up the connection on the pole, swapping the cable modem, and as well as the Tuning Adapter. I also unplugged my USB dongle for a keyboard. Only thing not changed was the CC. Cable Tech diagnosis was "noise". None of 1 and 2 should have had any effect on the non-responsive problem, but since, it has not reared its ugly head. Having said that, I fully expect my next Tivo session may well be televisionous interruptus.
> Good Luck, Xekester


 Don't get your hopes up too high. There's been plenty of occasions where I've gone up to a month without the issue and ready to declare it fixed only to have it come back with a vengeance requiring a reboot to unfreeze. I refuse to use HDUI so have to put up with this issue still for now.


----------



## xekester

moyekj said:


> Don't get your hopes up too high. There's been plenty of occasions where I've gone up to a month without the issue and ready to declare it fixed only to have it come back with a vengeance requiring a reboot to unfreeze. I refuse to use HDUI so have to put up with this issue still for now.


Thanks moyekj (I think ). Yeah, I'm still pressing buttoms slowly in case (when) it starts happening again. Also using the SD interface exclusively.

Xekester


----------



## crxssi

My not-responding-lockups have not improved at all with the last update, as many have discussed already. But today I saw something totally new (to me). Almost ALL my lockups have been when first interacting with the Premiere after a long idle. But today it showed me a TiVo message about a channel lineup change. I read it, scrolled through it, then told it to delete it. Then I pressed the right arrow and nothing happened but the yellow LED. Classic. It was a short lockup- only 60 seconds, but I have never had it do that with messages before, and I have seen many messages since the problem started.


----------



## jon01

i am having this problem as well. i have no solution for it, i came on here to find one. i guess its good to know I'm not the only one having the issue. maybe tivo should stop releasing new boxes and fix the others first.

- Jon


----------



## L David Matheny

I just had another remote freeze. (I use the SDUI.) It happens so seldom that it surprised me, so when the Premiere started responding again, I went to System Information to see if it could have been busy doing something. The GC time was from just a couple of minutes earlier, and the Indexing time was just a few minutes before that. As in my earlier post here, I'm convinced that at least some of these freezes are simply a result of the TiVo being too busy to notice us. That's no excuse, of course, and it doesn't speak well for their program design, but it is interesting.

When it happens to you the next time, please check the GC and Indexing times in System Information.


----------



## PatMcNJ

Interesting point, because some of my freeze ups happened when I was deep in various Tivo menus, and I just hit a button like Live TV or the Tivo button. It did not seem to like that.  I guess it was rather rude. I was just used to doing that on my Series 3......


----------



## wackymann

My new Elite did this once. It took a couple of minutes to recover.


----------



## crxssi

wackymann said:


> My new Elite did this once. It took a couple of minutes to recover.


Eeew, that is very bad news, IF you were running the SDUI. Were you? Because if you were, that would indicate that THIS PROBLEM WILL NOT SOLVED IN THE NEXT SOFTWARE UPDATE (since the Elite should be running the next version)... and I will be quite pissed...


----------



## wackymann

crxssi said:


> Eeew, that is very bad news, IF you were running the SDUI. Were you? Because if you were, that would indicate that THIS PROBLEM WILL NOT SOLVED IN THE NEXT SOFTWARE UPDATE (since the Elite should be running the next version)... and I will be quite pissed...


Yes - I use the SDUI. I never liked the HD interface.

It has only happened to me once in ~ 10 days of moderately heavy TV watching.

My wife has also experienced the remote freeze, as well as a spontaneous reboot. I haven't personally experienced the reboot yet, but many Elite owners have. There are definitely some old bugs that still remain on the Elite. But the 4 tuners are amazing


----------



## moyekj

Well, so maybe twice # of tuners = twice the chance of experiencing this bug.


----------



## L David Matheny

My Premiere (14.8c, SDUI, OTA only) had its first (that I remember) spontaneous reboot after midnight last night. I was watching a short podcast recorded from a season pass when the screen went blank, and then a few seconds later the unit rebooted. I wasn't using the remote, and nothing was recording at the time. It had probably been several weeks since the unit had been rebooted. After the reboot, the podcast played through without error.


----------



## chrispitude

I moved and changed cable companies. The old company required a tuning adapter and I had frequent lockups. The new company does not use tuning adapters and I haven't had a lockup in the three months since I started with them.

On the down side, the new company does not carry Steelers games.


----------



## chunkybug

After reading 22 pages of this I have come to the conclusion that we are all having problems with this..

I am new to Premiere (Only 5 days) and I also have had several freezes and waited them out till it finally responded after about 5-10 minutes. I am at 14.c and just use OTA only with no other things hooked up except HDMI and Cat 5..

Lets all hope that 14.9 helps..

Kevin


----------



## Squid Nick

Yep, I just had the problem again 11/13/2011. I like that some of the posts say that I can still use my iPhone / iPad to control the TV so I'll use that next time. Just an annoyance.

Using COX Cable, Premier XL, etc. I am hoping this gets fixed ASAP.


----------



## crxssi

Squid Nick said:


> Yep, I just had the problem again 11/13/2011. I like that some of the posts say that I can still use my iPhone / iPad to control the TV so I'll use that next time.


Some say it does, some say it doesn't. The Android app should be no different. In my case, when it stops responding, the Android app does not work either.



> Just an annoyance.


A major annoyance



> Using COX Cable, Premier XL, etc. I am hoping this gets fixed ASAP.


Well, guess you wait like the rest of us. I have been waiting for almost A YEAR for this *major* bug to be fixed. As you can see, above, someone using the Elite ALSO experienced the bug, meaning it will NOT be fixed in the next software update either, whenever that gets around to being released to us.

At this point, I predict it will likely be another year before we see a fix, if ever.


----------



## innocentfreak

TiVodesign tweeted to Dave Zatz about an hour ago that she believes the latest update, 14.9.2, fixed the issue.

If you are still having the issue since getting the update, she said you should email her with the details.

http://twitter.com/#!/tivodesign/status/138434903179141121


----------



## moyekj

Great news if it really is fixed at last! Of course the proof is in the pudding...
At least if the freeze bug is still there rebooting now should be faster than waiting it out.


----------



## Dr_Diablo

my device stopped responding completely last week to any commands from the remote...

I bought another Tivo from BestBuy...

Since I didn't buy it from Tivo I am now forced to pay two monthly fees rather then have the account transfered from the Tivo that died last week, to the new one just purchased...

A very poor choice on Tivo's part for a 5 yrs user of Tivo... :down:


----------



## crxssi

Dr_Diablo said:


> my device stopped responding completely last week to any commands from the remote...
> 
> I bought another Tivo from BestBuy...
> 
> Since I didn't buy it from Tivo I am now forced to pay two monthly fees rather then have the account transfered from the Tivo that died last week, to the new one just purchased...
> 
> A very poor choice on Tivo's part for a 5 yrs user of Tivo... :down:


1) You could have called TiVo for what your options were before buying another retail TiVo, while you were still in contract for another.
2) You could have sent your TiVo Premiere in for repair.
3) You could return the TiVo Premiere back to Best Buy and then perform #2
4) You could have purchased an extended warranty (too late now, of course).
5) See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8838488#post8838488 since you likely purchased a SUBSIDIZED TIVO.

I am not thrilled with all of TiVo's policies, but if you are looking for sympathy on THIS case, you won't get all that much from me.


----------



## Dr_Diablo

I my case, it always lasts 30 seconds at a minimum. It usually lasts around 5 minutes. It sometimes lasts much longer (15 to 20 minutes). Only twice has it been longer than 20 minutes- and one of those times I rebooted it. All of this is without "disturbing" it with additional remote presses, which we have all proven will GREATLY increase the amount of time before it recovers.[/QUOTE]

this is why I concluded the problems is with the HD an not the software, therefor I bought another Tivo, until this one goes bad then I'm done with Tivo in general


----------



## crxssi

Dr_Diablo said:


> this is why I concluded the problems is with the HD an not the software, therefor I bought another Tivo, until this one goes bad then I'm done with Tivo in general


I assume you meant Premiere and not HD? Took me a few reads before I realized the first paragraph of what you posted was actually a quote from one of my postings...

Had you read the forums first, you would have found this long thread and then known it was a long standing software bug. Of course, asking TiVo support about it, there would be a good chance you would get someone that would probably say something stupid like "we have never heard of that before." But they would never have you go out an buy a new unit from a retail store while you are still under contract on a (supposedly) defective unit.

Mine just locked up again three times over the last few weeks, once for so long I had to reboot, and two that were 5 min and 10 min. This is after a month of it not happening at all. It really is getting very frustrating, and mine doesn't even do it very often (compared to what some people are reporting).


----------



## Dr_Diablo

not pleased here at all, for my 5 day old Tivo is starting to do the very same as the one I just replaced...

Last night, after viewing the NBC nightlly news, the Tivo stopped responding to the remote for 20 minutes...

I'm bout ready to pull the plug on Tivo all together...:down:


----------



## crxssi

Dr_Diablo said:


> not pleased here at all, for my 5 day old Tivo is starting to do the very same as the one I just replaced...
> 
> Last night, after viewing the NBC nightlly news, the Tivo stopped responding to the remote for 20 minutes...
> 
> I'm bout ready to pull the plug on Tivo all together...:down:


Why would you expect anything different? It is a software bug, that is what this thread is all about. There was nothing wrong with the TiVo hardware that you replaced. Hopefully this next update rolling out over the next few weeks (maybe) will address the issue.

It is an interesting data point that you added to the statistics, though.


----------



## Dr_Diablo

crxssi said:


> Why would you expect anything different? It is a software bug, that is what this thread is all about. There was nothing wrong with the TiVo hardware that you replaced. Hopefully this next update rolling out over the next few weeks (maybe) will address the issue.
> 
> It is an interesting data point that you added to the statistics, though.


Had to force a reboot this morning, with a six day old Premiere, which was the exact same problem I had to replace the other, for not responding to the remote...

This is beyond not funny at all...:down:

software has not updated since purchase...


----------



## crxssi

Dr_Diablo said:


> Had to force a reboot this morning, with a six day old Premiere, which was the exact same problem I had to replace the other, for not responding to the remote...


Well, you didn't "have" to replace the other...



> This is beyond not funny at all...:down:


Imagine how "not funny" it is for those of us suffering with this bug for over a year now.



> software has not updated since purchase...


And it probably won't be for yet more weeks now, since the rollout has been delayed again. And there is no guarantee the next version will fix the problem, especially since the last updates didn't. We can hope, though.


----------



## Dr_Diablo

didn't think a new tivo would have the same issues that the last one did, being it's just less then a week old...

this issue should have been addressed months ago by tivo


----------



## L David Matheny

Dr_Diablo said:


> didn't think a new tivo would have the same issues that the last one did, being it's just less then a week old...
> 
> this issue should have been addressed months ago by tivo


Your experience is further evidence that the stops-responding problem is a bug in the software and not a sample defect. One question that may still be open is whether it's a bug in TiVo's application code or in the underlying Linux code.


----------



## moyekj

L David Matheny said:


> One question that may still be open is whether it's a bug in TiVo's application code or in the underlying Linux code.


 Given that HDUI doesn't suffer from the issue I don't think it's an underlying problem. Time will tell if this latest software version fixes the problem. So far I have not seen the problem on either of my Premieres with the new software, but I would like to see a whole 2-3 months go by without the issue to call it fixed.


----------



## crxssi

moyekj said:


> Given that HDUI doesn't suffer from the issue I don't think it's an underlying problem.


I am not sure that was ever proved. The HDUI has similar, but not the same, lockups that could be the same underlying problem expressed in a different way.


----------



## moyekj

crxssi said:


> I am not sure that was ever proved. The HDUI has similar, but not the same, lockups that could be the same underlying problem expressed in a different way.


 I did go about a (painful) month using HDUI without seeing the issue at a time when I was seeing it at least once a week with SDUI, so while it may not have been long enough to be conclusive I'm pretty convinced if nothing else the issue is less pervasive using HDUI.


----------



## Dr_Diablo

L David Matheny said:


> Your experience is further evidence that the stops-responding problem is a bug in the software and not a sample defect. One question that may still be open is whether it's a bug in TiVo's application code or in the underlying Linux code.


I am not sure just where the problem resides as of now...

I was on the phone this Thursday past with Tivo, an during the conversation had switched to the HD display an the Tivo rep suggested I refrain from using the HD menu until the Tivo had 14.9 software...

After I had switched to the HD menu the remote/Tivo started to lag in navigating the Tivo menu...

In addition to poor remote use, recordings are stopping half way through...

This Tivo is less then ten days old, replacing a Tivo that was ten months old


----------



## TishTash

Do not despair, all ye who enter here.

Since Cablevision ceased using TAs early this year, I haven't had this problem. (Early on in this thread, back on pp. 1-5, I was a frequent freezer.) Every couple months or so I'll get a freeze that lasts a few seconds, but that's the extent of it. Nonetheless, I remember the frustration associated with more extended and more frequent freezes, so in all sincerity I hope this is resolved for everyone, and soon.


----------



## crxssi

TishTash said:


> Do not despair, all ye who enter here.
> 
> Since Cablevision ceased using TAs early this year, I haven't had this problem. (Early on in this thread, back on pp. 1-5, I was a frequent freezer.) Every couple months or so I'll get a freeze that lasts a few seconds, but that's the extent of it. Nonetheless, I remember the frustration associated with more extended and more frequent freezes, so in all sincerity I hope this is resolved for everyone, and soon.


I am fairly sure that there were people reporting the problem who were not using TA's. Honestly, I can't remember now, though. Some people are reporting the 14.9 update stopped the [stops responding] problem. Some others said it did not. I will say that 14.9 started giving me some issues with the TA, however ( http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=480253 ) although it has been a few days now with no issue on that.

Mine has not frozen yet [stops responding bug], since the update. But it normally only happened about once a week... sometimes it would take more than two weeks. In my case, I can really only say "it is fixed!" if I have not seen it happen for probably 6 weeks. At that point, I could be fairly confident.


----------



## speed_phreak

I have never had the stops responding bug until today. I have 14.9.2.2. I do NOT have a TA. I am using the standard peanut remote. I am using SDUI.


----------



## crxssi

speed_phreak said:


> I have never had the stops responding bug until today. I have 14.9.2.2. I do NOT have a TA. I am using the standard peanut remote. I am using SDUI.


Hate to sound like a broken record, but are you SURE it is the same bug (and not something new or different)?

1) The Premiere acts frozen with no screen updates in the SDUI.
2) When you press the remote buttons, the amber light on the front of the Premiere blinks with each key press.
3) If you don't press any keys, it will resume normal activity again in 2 to 20 minutes.


----------



## ifreezn

Hey everyone,

New to the forums.

Just started getting this exact same behavior on our series 3 HD today. Continually getting stuck on the Tivo Central screen. If I hit one button or twenty on the remote, it sits, and automatically reboots after 5-8 minutes. Forgive me if I'm on the wrong thread. Searched through and didn't see any topics about this specific issue happening on Series 3 Tivos.

This is on Comcast (San Francisco) with 2 CableCard tuners.

Anyone else had this on a Series 3?

Thank you

[Edit] - As noted by some earlier in the thread, I tried disconnecting the Coax on the back of the Tivo and that instantly unfroze the whole UI. I could watch back recorded programs and everything, just couldn't get a signal to watch live TV.

Have now reconnected the coax cable and rebooted the Tivo, only to find it freezing again on Tivo Central screen. =(


----------



## crxssi

ifreezn said:


> Hey everyone,
> Just started getting this exact same behavior on our series 3 HD today. Continually getting stuck on the Tivo Central screen. If I hit one button or twenty on the remote, it sits, and automatically reboots after 5-8 minutes.


You did not describe the exact same behavior. See me post right above yours for the description.



> Forgive me if I'm on the wrong thread. Searched through and didn't see any topics about this specific issue happening on Series 3 Tivos.


You are posting in the Series 4 forum. You should probably start a thread in the Series 3 forum.


----------



## speed_phreak

crxssi said:


> Hate to sound like a broken record, but are you SURE it is the same bug (and not something new or different)?
> 
> 1) The Premiere acts frozen with no screen updates in the SDUI.
> 2) When you press the remote buttons, the amber light on the front of the Premiere blinks with each key press.
> 3) If you don't press any keys, it will resume normal activity again in 2 to 20 minutes.


1) YES
2) YES
3) Waited 10 minutes or so, gave up and rebooted....

Although without realizing exactly what happened at first, I did press buttons right away. The amber light blinked with no response from the SDUI. I waited a good 10 minutes and didn't want to wait anymore, I rebooted.

What EXACTLY would you suggest I do to verify this is the same issue?


----------



## crxssi

speed_phreak said:


> 1) YES
> 2) YES
> 3) Waited 10 minutes or so, gave up and rebooted....
> 
> Although without realizing exactly what happened at first, I did press buttons right away. The amber light blinked with no response from the SDUI. I waited a good 10 minutes and didn't want to wait anymore, I rebooted.
> 
> What EXACTLY would you suggest I do to verify this is the same issue?


Well, it sounds like the same issue, based on your response. The only way to absolutely know it is the same issue would be to wait, without pressing any additional buttons,and see if you regain control again. It can take a LONG WHILE, however. It appears that the more buttons that are pressed after the lockup, the longer the delay will be before recovery. I got to the point where I would never have more than two presses. The first press is normal. No response- could be I didn't press it, so I press again and look for light... yep, I pressed it. Now wait. My average wait time was 5 minutes. But it could be as fast as 2, or as long as 40.

Of course, there were times I was unwilling to wait that long, but a reboot would take a minimum of 8 to 10 minutes, AND destroy anything being recorded, so if you were in a rush, you were already screwed. At least in 14.9, the reboot speed is MUCH faster (3 minutes!). Plus, the "stops responding to remote" bug does not affect background tasks. So recordings do continue and schedules are not interrupted in any way.


----------



## moyekj

Well, I'm going out on a limb and declaring this issue fixed. It hasn't reared its ugly head in a while for me since the 14.9 and 20.2 software versions. Will need a good 2 more months to know conclusively but it's certainly looking good to me.


----------



## crxssi

moyekj said:


> Well, I'm going out on a limb and declaring this issue fixed. It hasn't reared its ugly head in a while for me since the 14.9 and 20.2 software versions. Will need a good 2 more months to know conclusively but it's certainly looking good to me.


I know you were having the problem a lot more than me, but I didn't have it happen in 14.9 either. And most of my time in 20.2 has been in the HDUI for testing purposes.


----------



## moyekj

crxssi said:


> I know you were having the problem a lot more than me, but I didn't have it happen in 14.9 either. And most of my time in 20.2 has been in the HDUI for testing purposes.


 Yes, I have 1 Premiere with 20.2 I'm forcing myself to try and use HDUI for testing as well (will probably revert back to SDUI since I still find it too slow). However my other Premiere on 20.2 is still on SDUI and is used by the whole family frequently and no issues there either which is why it looks encouraging to me.


----------



## crxssi

moyekj said:


> Yes, I have 1 Premiere with 20.2 I'm forcing myself to try and use HDUI for testing as well (will probably revert back to SDUI since I still find it too slow). However my other Premiere on 20.2 is still on SDUI and is used by the whole family frequently and no issues there either which is why it looks encouraging to me.


Uh oh: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8895933#post8895933


----------



## moyekj

crxssi said:


> Uh oh: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8895933#post8895933


 If it's HDUI then I don't really count it. Now if someone gets this using SDUI then I'd be worried.


----------



## Dr_Diablo

L David Matheny said:


> Your experience is further evidence that the stops-responding problem is a bug in the software and not a sample defect. One question that may still be open is whether it's a bug in TiVo's application code or in the underlying Linux code.


made the dreaded call to Tivo December last to ecplain this on going problem... Along with the Tivo failing to complete a recording..

The Tech blamed to problem with the "cablecard"...

Willing to try anything at this point...

Did so last December an shortly after the replacement the same ole problem began to appear...

May take 4 or 5 attempts to record a single program, inaddition the remore failure rate has increased from what it was before the cardcable replaced...

Dish network has a new DVR in the works,displayed at CES this week...

Can record up to 8 programs at once


----------



## wackymann

It is still happening on my Tivo Elite... but it is quite rare. It has happened about once a month since we got the box. We don't have the 20.2 update, but it sounds like that software still has this bug anyways...


----------



## hillyard

My elite on 14.2 has the problem
My premier on is on 20.2 and never had the problem
Both use the sd guid


----------



## Dr_Diablo

L David Matheny said:


> Your experience is further evidence that the stops-responding problem is a bug in the software and not a sample defect. One question that may still be open is whether it's a bug in TiVo's application code or in the underlying Linux code.


Yovo blames the cardcard for this isue while BB says its the software.. Whom to believe?


----------



## L David Matheny

Dr_Diablo said:


> Yovo blames the cardcard for this isue while BB says its the software.. Whom to believe?


It's possible that your particular CableCARD is doing something (or set up some way) that causes the TiVo problems, but most people seem to think it's software. I don't think you've mentioned having 20.2, so wait another week to get that, and that may fix it.

I don't remember your mentioning a slide remote (which could have Bluetooth interference problems), so I assume it's a regular IR remote that the Premiere stops responding to. You could buy a cheap universal remote that has basic TiVo functions to make sure the problem isn't in your remote. And there have been reports of TVs interfering with remote operation, usually because of a feature that adjusts brightness to room light levels I think.


----------



## wmhjr

I am using an Elite, put into service in Oct, running 14.9.2.2 sw as of a couple nights ago. When initially put into service (until last week) the Elite performed very well with one exception (Amazon HD Downloads, which are totally worthless as the Elite and ONLY the Elite exhibits massive pixelation where my HDs do not). Other than the Amazon issue, the Elite was fast, responsive and reliable - until last week.

Starting sometime last week, the Elite became sluggish overnight. Several times it simply stopped responding to ANY remote commands. I tried my bluetooth slider, and the IR remote. Nothing whateover anywhere near or affecting my Tivo configuration/installation changed at any time. No wiring, TV changes, physical changes, provider changes, etc. None. While it does not always become unresponsive to the remote, it is always appreciably slower than it used to be. I have not used a significant percentage of overall storage. The unit is unmodified, on Fios, no tuning adapter, wired ethernet, using the SDUI. The unit also spontaneously rebooted while simply watching recorded network content a few nights ago. No streaming, transfer, downloading going on at that time.

Because Tivo support is not open when these issues happened I finally called today with specifics. I reported the Amazon HD issue, which Tivo support claimed to never have heard of before. I then reported the "spontaneous reboot" and the "sluggish/unresponsive" issue which Tivo support claimed to never have heard of before.

Support first refused to open a ticket for the "sluggish/unresponsive" issue as they felt it wasn't an "issue" or "problem" but I forced the issue stating that the unit in fact became unusable in some instances. I have no expectation that Tivo support can/will fix this issue during my call but we can't expect them to fix things if we don't report them. OTOH, I have to say that Tivo support met the same extremely low satisfaction I've come to expect, claiming no awareness of any of these issues and trying to avoid even logging the issue.


----------



## Dr_Diablo

were I treated as you were by Tivo tech, I'd of asked for their supervisior then complain of ther behavior or just hang up an call again


----------



## wmhjr

Dr_Diablo said:


> were I treated as you were by Tivo tech, I'd of asked for their supervisior then complain of ther behavior or just hang up an call again


To be honest, that's exactly the level of support that I've come to expect from Tivo. The only reason I even call anymore is to get issues logged so that whatever prioritization is being done in the product development lifecycle at least has the opportunity for these defects (and I'm certainly convinced that some of these are high severity defects) are considered. I honestly can't remember the last time that Tivo support ever solved a problem, fixed an issue, etc. That's because they never have - ever - in my case. I know others may feel differently but that's been my experience. There are certainly cases where new software has fixed issues, but it has NEVER EVER been within the time frame that support quoted. One of the more recent reports I made I was told that the issue at hand would be resolved by engineering within 14 days, and I couldn't help breaking out in laughter. Frankly, it's ridiculous to expect the issue I reported to be fixed without a SW patch, and it's ridiculous to expect that a non-critical patch could make it through development, QA, all the release processes, etc within 14 days. Bottom line for me is that Tivo support is nothing more than a defect notification system where defects are reported, you're told that "we've never heard/seen this before" but at least you know that you've informed them.


----------



## Dr_Diablo

my remotes gotton to the point now that it will not even turn on the Tivo... LOL

You'd expect better from these geeks at Tivo to resolve an issue that been known for well over a year now


----------



## rgburch

Well, my premiere got the 20.2 update this afternoon and now it doesn't respond to the remote, maybe 1 in 6 button presses. This is so UNSAT. How did Tivo become such a crappy company?


----------



## crxssi

rgburch said:


> Well, my premiere got the 20.2 update this afternoon and now it doesn't respond to the remote, maybe 1 in 6 button presses. This is so UNSAT.


There are no other reports of this. It likely has nothing to do with the software update...

1) Which remote are you using? (Obviously the most important question)
2) Are your batteries good?
3) Are you out of range?
4) What screens were you on?
5) Which buttons?



> How did Tivo become such a crappy company?


Isn't that a bit extreme? Are you just wanting to complain, or actually try to determine what is wrong and fix it?

Also, your question really doesn't belong in this thread- this thread is about a very specific software bug, only in the SDUI, that is well described early in the thread and is probably FIXED by the 14.9/20.2 update...


----------



## moyekj

I'm becoming increasingly confident this SDUI issue is now fixed. I haven't had the problem once since 14.9.2 and then 20.2 software. For a while with 20.2 I was using HDUI on 1 Premiere but I've had other Premiere on SDUI the whole time and now have reverted my 2nd Premiere to SDUI as well (I have low tolerance threshold for the HDUI). So in all it's been over 2 months with 2 units since I can remember having this problem so at least for me it looks to be fixed. Hope I didn't just jinx it.


----------



## MichaelK

I have ~1 week old premier with HD UI, and also ~1 week old Elite using the SD UI (need parental controls). Both have bluetooth remote. Both have had periods of remote unresponsiveness - you can see the yellow light blink with each button press but they dont respond. If we wait tens of seconds they will eventually respond to ONE of the button presses (they dont buffer multiple presses like past tivo's have done with IR remotes).

BUT it seems like after the initial processing things have settled down and I haven't noticed (maybe someone else in my family has seen it though...)


----------



## velouria28

moyekj said:


> I'm becoming increasingly confident this SDUI issue is now fixed. I haven't had the problem once since 14.9.2 and then 20.2 software. For a while with 20.2 I was using HDUI on 1 Premiere but I've had other Premiere on SDUI the whole time and now have reverted my 2nd Premiere to SDUI as well (I have low tolerance threshold for the HDUI). So in all it's been over 2 months with 2 units since I can remember having this problem so at least for me it looks to be fixed. Hope I didn't just jinx it.


I've hadn't had this happen on either of my Premieres (both in SDUI) for a long time either, but in the last 3 weeks or so they've each had this problem happen a half dozen or so times. I'm sitting here right now waiting to see if it kicks back on, or if I should just reset it and record the replay of Bill Maher.

I thought it was solved, but apparently it isn't.


----------



## moyekj

Haven't had the problem in months on either of my 2 Premieres and I'm using SDUI on both. Seems to be cured for me.


----------



## vurbano

moyekj said:


> Given that HDUI doesn't suffer from the issue I don't think it's an underlying problem.


Yes it does. One of my My premieres on HDUI with latest software stopped responding last night. Only a reboot solved it.


----------



## vurbano

The second one stopped responding last night. All 3 of my Premeires have been rebooted because of this.


----------



## chrispitude

This has been fixed for awhile for me. Premiere with 2TB drive, using SDUI. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## rahnbo

I still get lockups lasting 10-20 minutes on 2 Premieres in both SDUI and HDUI. The frequency does seem to have decreased since the last update but it still happens. One thing I have found that seems to be a common trigger is it seems to happen most often within a few hours after using tivo.com to add a program or use the online season pass manager. Not sure if that's a coincidence or not but I can almost always predict a lockup will occur shortly after using the site's tools.


----------



## moyekj

rahnbo said:


> One thing I have found that seems to be a common trigger is it seems to happen most often within a few hours after using tivo.com to add a program or use the online season pass manager. Not sure if that's a coincidence or not but I can almost always predict a lockup will occur shortly after using the site's tools.


 I've seen other reports of that causing reboots/lockups so I would stay away from doing anything from tivo.com (scheduling, changing SP order etc).


----------



## klyde

My tivo had a terrible problem with the HD menu (green circle) up until they uploaded new software about 4 months ago. Since then I have not had any problems at all, until a couple weeks ago, when there was a message that tivo central was down. After they got that problem fixed I noticed I could not add a season pass. I would get a blue circle this time but I could get out of it after about 3 minuets. Finally I called support and the first guy was no help at all, I called back and the next guy had me run through a thumbs up and down routine that fixed the problem. 

However since then I occasionally get the same problem that the remote wont respond, than after a few minutes it executes all the button pushes at once. I also occasionally get a blue circle and it hangs up for a few munits. Just now it just stopped responding and I had to reboot after waiting 15 min. Its really agravating that they fixed it finally and now its something new. I have no idea if they updated the software after the first fix or not. I'm running 20.2-01-2-746.
I wish I had stuck with my old HD tivo. They will never get this fixed.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

I'm getting a lot of N33 errors (cannot connect to Tivo) and the past few days non responsive remote on my Quad elite. The N33 errors have occurred often from day one, but the non responsive remote is new. Sometimes the remote will delay 15 to 20 seconds before it moves the screen, and reboots don't seem to fix it


----------



## kirk1701

tivoknucklehead said:


> I'm getting a lot of N33 errors (cannot connect to Tivo) and the past few days non responsive remote on my Quad elite. The N33 errors have occurred often from day one, but the non responsive remote is new. Sometimes the remote will delay 15 to 20 seconds before it moves the screen, and reboots don't seem to fix it


Having the same issue, started a thread in this forum last night its a few post down from the top. I seen this thread before my post but it was old posts so started new

Have also seen the "unable to connect to tivo" but not N33 but didn't think it was related.


----------



## techguy14

anyone ever see their tivo freeze up, not respond to any remote include the tivo remote app, then pull out the bluetooth dongle and it immediately unfroze?


----------



## tivoknucklehead

kirk1701 said:


> Having the same issue, started a thread in this forum last night its a few post down from the top. I seen this thread before my post but it was old posts so started new
> 
> Have also seen the "unable to connect to tivo" but not N33 but didn't think it was related.


well my remote freeze-ups have stopped so maybe it was a fluke. no N33s yet today, but I'm sure that will reoccur


----------



## moyekj

Hmm, I actually had my 1st freeze in several months over the weekend on 1 unit (using SDUI of course). I left it along and came back a couple of hours later and it was OK again and has been since. When it happened I moved to my other Premiere upstairs and was able to MRS from the frozen unit without a problem. I guess this issue has not completely gone away but certainly is a lot better with 20.2 than it used to be with older software.


----------



## machpost

I have a Premiere Q that I'm renting from RCN, and this happens to me about once a week. The remote will become unresponsive, and after a few minutes of pressing buttons, trying to get it to respond, the TiVo reboots, and everything is okay once more.


----------



## Bighouse

I've had weird issues with remotes not working properly even though the unit acknowledged it was receiving the signal. And it was because there were other remotes in the room which were still putting out a signal because their buttons were either stuck or being pressed on by other objects (remotes stacked on top of each other or all stuck together in a caddy). To see if this is the cause I figured out a simple method to see the infrared light emitted by them. Digital cameras can see the light source, though human eyes cannot. So just turn on your digital camera, look at its display and point it directly into the IR LED area of all your remotes. Sounds funny, but it totally works! If you see any glowing lights then examine that remote's buttons to see if any are stuck.

Let us know if this was in any way a factor!

You can also test your remotes this way too, if you want to see if the infrared LEDs are working just press a few buttons while pointing your camera right at the end and looking down the barrel of the remote.


----------



## Dr_Diablo

had my first elite conpletely fail this past Nov due to the remote failure to operate he unit, replace said unit kast DEc an now it's doing the same as the defective one was... had to pay $50 to return for a replacement even though the unit was just 6 months old


----------



## sushikitten

I thought this was just my bad luck...until I happened to search and found this thread. We've had our Premiere for a few months now and it just started happening. Using HD menus since we've had no other issues. Just now, the remote stopped responding, then all at once about the last 15 commands I sent came through all at once. Very frustrating. I also have a lot of orange exclamations saying it's not connected, but I assumed that was our network because we always have problems with that.

I guess I need to read back a few pages and see what might be going on (hoping to not have to read the entire thread).


----------



## crxssi

sushikitten said:


> I thought this was just my bad luck...until I happened to search and found this thread. We've had our Premiere for a few months now and it just started happening. Using HD menus since we've had no other issues. Just now, the remote stopped responding, then all at once about the last 15 commands I sent came through all at once. Very frustrating. I also have a lot of orange exclamations saying it's not connected, but I assumed that was our network because we always have problems with that.
> 
> I guess I need to read back a few pages and see what might be going on (hoping to not have to read the entire thread).


You are experiencing something other than what this thread is about- it was originally a thread about an SDUI phenomenon. Since then, those problems were mostly resolved in the SDUI. But, ironically, similar (but not the same) symptoms have started appearing in the HDUI. I have experienced it a few times, myself.

Yet another old thread about how sometimes remote commands are lost when resuming from fast forward also existed. And those problems mostly resolved with updates. And yet, I am experiencing that, too, in the HDUI, on occasion. Trying to return to "play" from fast forward, the commands can be lost for several seconds or more, forcing me to then rewind.

All things old can be new again, with TiVo...


----------



## jweiblen

I have had an XL4 now for a couple of weeks and the remote has stopped responding about every other day. I have been rebooting the system each time and it comes back. Each time that it has locked up, I noticed the Tivo app stopped responding also. This last time that it locked up, I shut down the Android Tivo app (Force Stop in the app manager), restarted the app and it started responding immediately (IR and WiFi). I am not sure if this was a coincidence and Tivo just started responding on its own or is there possibly a conflict between IR software and WiFi?


----------



## rhettf

My Slide Remote doesn't respond 50% of the time now (Bluetooth), the first two months it worked fine. I have a Harmony 900 as my primary remote and it works flawlessly (RF to IR).


----------



## crxssi

rhettf said:


> My Slide Remote doesn't respond 50% of the time now (Bluetooth), the first two months it worked fine. I have a Harmony 900 as my primary remote and it works flawlessly (RF to IR).


Yeah, my Slide Remote worked perfectly for a full year before starting all of this hesitation, missed presses, etc.


----------



## Beryl

2 Slide Remotes - one bugged out after 5 months and the other is still working. I rarely use them now and hate I spent so much money for them. 

So glad that the iOS app works for searches because the keyboard was the main reason I bought the Slide Remotes in the first place.


----------



## kirk1701

So this is still an on going issue?

Been watching this thread since I posted back in Dec. for a resolution


----------



## moyekj

kirk1701 said:


> So this is still an on going issue?
> 
> Been watching this thread since I posted back in Dec. for a resolution


 No, recent posts here about failing slide remotes have nothing to do with the original problem discussed in this thread. I haven't had a SDUI "freeze" in several months on either Premiere unit ever since original 20.2 software release. I consider that issue fixed.


----------



## crxssi

moyekj said:


> No, recent posts here about failing slide remotes have nothing to do with the original problem discussed in this thread. I haven't had a SDUI "freeze" in several months on either Premiere unit ever since original 20.2 software release. I consider that issue fixed.


Yep, all these comments about the remote glitching problems have nothing to do with this thread about SDUI freezing and SHOULD have been posted to this other thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=463987


----------



## chicagobrownblue

moyekj said:


> No, recent posts here about failing slide remotes have nothing to do with the original problem discussed in this thread. I haven't had a SDUI "freeze" in several months on either Premiere unit ever since original 20.2 software release. I consider that issue fixed.


I've had to reboot my TiVo twice, once today and once yesterday from the remote becoming non-responsive. I'm using the SDUI. 20.2.1.2-01


----------



## kirk1701

Hey guys think I may have just found a fix for this stick remote issue.

I had an old tivo remote in a drawer so I decided to dig it out and put some batteries in it. Guess what; worked fine :up:

I thought ok issue is in the remote so I took the screw out at the end where the batteries are located and used a screwdriver to open the pressure clips all the way around the remote. Being lazy I used my shirt to clean the contacts to the play, FF, reverse and pause buttons and put the remote back together and WOW!!! No delays and worked first time pressed however I only cleaned the ones I used the most and the Tivo button and the arrows and select were all still sticky. So, took it back apart and used a little alcohol on a paper towel to throughly clean the back of the remote buttons and the contacts on the circuit board and put the remote back together a second time and all the buttons are working great now. 

Would like to see some others try this as well and report back.


----------



## crxssi

kirk1701 said:


> Hey guys think I may have just found a fix for this stick remote issue.
> 
> I had an old tivo remote in a drawer so I decided to dig it out and put some batteries in it. Guess what; worked fine :up:
> 
> I thought ok issue is in the remote so I took the screw out at the end where the batteries are located and used a screwdriver to open the pressure clips all the way around the remote. Being lazy I used my shirt to clean the contacts to the play, FF, reverse and pause buttons and put the remote back together and WOW!!! No delays and worked first time pressed however I only cleaned the ones I used the most and the Tivo button and the arrows and select were all still sticky. So, took it back apart and used a little alcohol on a paper towel to throughly clean the back of the remote buttons and the contacts on the circuit board and put the remote back together a second time and all the buttons are working great now.
> 
> Would like to see some others try this as well and report back.


This is a very common trick for keypad repair (and one I have done many many times). The contacts get fouled by the carbon or oxidized over time. What you didn't say is if you are talking about a regular [common/simple/cheap] IR remote, or the [more rare/complex/expensive] Slide remote...

I am guessing you are talking about an IR remote.

In my case, with the Slide remote problems, the issues don't feel like contact problems, so I never even entertained the thought of opening it.


----------



## kirk1701

crxssi said:


> This is a very common trick for keypad repair (and one I have done many many times). The contacts get fouled by the carbon or oxidized over time. What you didn't say is if you are talking about a regular [common/simple/cheap] IR remote, or the [more rare/complex/expensive] Slide remote...
> 
> I am guessing you are talking about an IR remote.
> 
> In my case, with the Slide remote problems, the issues don't feel like contact problems, so I never even entertained the thought of opening it.


No, no slide remote just the IR remote that comes standard with the Tivo Premiere's.


----------



## mbarcus

Hadn't had a freeze up in a couple of months, but I have had two in the last ten days (using SDUI). I thought it was cleared up....but apparently not. I still can't believe this is an ongoing issue.


----------



## brianfuchs

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this in the 25 pages of this thread, and I don't want to check.

I have a PremierXL that has stopped responding to the remote on four occasions. I figured out the reason - I have a Slide Remote and the Bluetooth dongle was causing the remote control software to hang. When it hangs, if I unplug the Bluetooth dongle, it starts responding within 30 seconds. 

The hang occurs at random, but only when I am actually using the remote (TiVo simply stops responding). It continues to make noises when I push the buttons. The weird thing is that the hang can happen even if I am using the Glo remote and not the Slide. It even happened once when I was accessing the TiVo through my Slingbox.

But unplugging the dongle fixes it every time. I have since removed the Bluetooth dongle altogether,and am using just the IR feature of the Slide. No biggie.


----------



## Cspot

brianfuchs said:


> I don't know if anyone has mentioned this in the 25 pages of this thread, and I don't want to check.
> 
> I have a PremierXL that has stopped responding to the remote on four occasions. I figured out the reason - I have a Slide Remote and the Bluetooth dongle was causing the remote control software to hang. When it hangs, if I unplug the Bluetooth dongle, it starts responding within 30 seconds.
> 
> The hang occurs at random, but only when I am actually using the remote (TiVo simply stops responding). It continues to make noises when I push the buttons. The weird thing is that the hang can happen even if I am using the Glo remote and not the Slide. It even happened once when I was accessing the TiVo through my Slingbox.
> 
> But unplugging the dongle fixes it every time. I have since removed the Bluetooth dongle altogether,and am using just the IR feature of the Slide. No biggie.


Fwiw, I don't have the slide, but every time I lock up now, I unplug my TA USB cable and the remote starts working again.


----------



## Dan203

Cspot said:


> Fwiw, I don't have the slide, but every time I lock up now, I unplug my TA USB cable and the remote starts working again.


Hmmm... I've only ever had this happen a few times, but if it happens again I'll have to give that a try.

Dan


----------



## mbarcus

After being a Tivo user since the original Tivo (and Series 2, 3, and Premiere), I am finally done. My Premiere continues to lock up. While unplugging the TA USB cable fixes it, I am just done dealing with it. I called Time Warner today and ordered their Whole House DVR solution....I will be able to record 4 shows at once and view any of the shows on any of my TV's. It's been a long, mostly fun run Tivo.....but adios.


----------



## HTH

I'm experiencing a second lockup again today. Last one was Monday and it was related to an EAS test. Again today it's another EAS test (how can it be a "required weekly test" when it occurs on multiple days of the week?!). This time, I think the EAS broke in while it was stopped at the end of a recording prompting me to keep or delete--my back was turned--and I let it stay on the broadcast channel after the alert had completed. I hit Left on the remote and I got a black screen. No response to the remote since. I'm using the stock remote the TiVo Elite shipped with.

I'm wondering if an EAS interruption at this point and using Left to get back is a problem UI case.


----------



## HTH

First tried disconnecting and reconnecting the HDMI cable to no effect. Then tried disconnecting and reconnecting the Tuning Adapter I saw mentioned here. No response on the disconnect other than two recordings stopped recording as indicated on the front panel, possibly because it was noon. Reconnecting got a Tuning Adapter connection screen. Hit Continue, then a longer-than-normal low "Booong", then shortly after I started this message (under a minute) I was at the Main Menu.


----------



## HTH

Third one, now locked for 30 minutes. This time, locked in the menus so once it unlocks, I'll have an afterimage established on my LCD that will require letting it rest for an hour. Currently recording Comedy Central so yanking the Tuning Adapter would disrupt that. It's unlikely to be related to EAS this time.

X-Play failed to record at 5:30 PM CT today and I was checking upcoming showings for when the episode repeats from the 1 PM recording today that was to recover the episode that only partially recorded at 5:30 PM yesterday when it locked up. Can you tell I hate Tuning Adapters?


----------



## Ziggy86

Yesterday for some reason my Tivo Elite would not respond to my remote contol( Not a slide remote), the lights on the front would recognize my remote button presses but nothing would happen. I have 4 remotes and changed the batteries to see if that was the issue but it did not help.

I rebooted and everything was back to normal. 

I hope TiVo is aware of this issue from all these posts here.


----------



## mbarcus

Unfortunately Tivo has been aware of this issue for a LONG time. For whatever reason, they don't seem too concerned about it. We all know they follow these forums. Countless users (including myself) have called in to Tivo support. They even sent me a replacement Premiere even though I told them it wasn't hardware related. So tonight is officially my last night as a Tivo user. My Time Warner SignatureHome service with Whole House DVR's gets installed tomorrow. I know I will miss the Tivo UI, but I sure as hell won't miss the frustrated calls from my wife every time the Tivo would freeze when I wasn't home.



Ziggy86 said:


> Yesterday for some reason my Tivo Elite would not respond to my remote contol( Not a slide remote), the lights on the front would recognize my remote button presses but nothing would happen. I have 4 remotes and changed the batteries to see if that was the issue but it did not help.
> 
> I rebooted and everything was back to normal.
> 
> I hope TiVo is aware of this issue from all these posts here.


----------



## Beryl

I've been able to recover from these lookups without rebooting by bringing up the TiVo app and using its remote. Doesn't always work but it often does.


----------



## morac

I had this happen over the weekend. It happened when I paused Live TV. Actually I ended up with the Live TV playing despite the fact that the display showed as "paused". 

I used the TiVo iPad app to get out of it by playing a program in My Shows. After that all was good. This was in the HDUI though, not the SDUI.


----------



## LoREvanescence

Just experienced this bug on my Premiere. Have not seen it in all most a year.


Only this time, it was slightly different. Before when I saw it the yellow light on the front of the box would blink and nothing would happen. This time the same happened, but half the buttons would make a bonk sound such as the numbers, thumbs u and thumbs down as well as the fast forward and rewind. Live tv, tivo, info, guide just did nothing.

Had to pull the power to correct.

Had the same result from the ipad app not being able to control my tivo.

I could go to shows and start a recording, but no remote functions would work


----------



## mr_smits

I just experienced this remote lock up on Premiere with the Slide Remote. I was about to pull the power cord when Tivo simply rebooted.


----------



## mrizzo80

I've noticed that the iPad/iPhone app trick to bring back an unresponsive TiVo is inconsistent. Sometimes hitting the Guide, TiVo button, or Live TV button will fix it; sometimes neither of those buttons work in the App either.

This weekend none of those worked for me. I had to either use the channel up/down buttons or hit Select to bring up the mini Guide and then navigate to another program on the mini Guide and hit select again to move to another program. I think it was the latter. Regardless, the regular remote control worked after I did this.


----------



## slowbiscuit

With my last SDUI lockup on the Elite, selecting a show from Now Playing and hitting Watch Now on the iPhone app got it working again - I could escape from the show and resume control. None of the remote control buttons on the app worked before I tried that.

This lockup occurred while I was doing a simple page down/up in the NPL. I have seen the same thing happen in the ToDo.


----------



## Teeps

I post this as another data point, for TiVo Support.

This morning my TiVo XL4 did not respond to any TiVo remote commands.
I leave the TiVo in standby mode when I'm not watching tv, to cut down on light pollution.
When I pressed TiVo button on the top there was noting, no yellow light, no response. 
I could hear the fan, so I know the power was on.

I got TiVo to work by power cycling the UPS at its on/off switch.


----------



## kemscm

So....I just started having this problem today....7 years after the first post. Has the Premiere been updated lately? I am wondering because I had a completely different problem on my other Premiere -- a few days ago, it inexplicably lost half its recordings.


----------



## alexofindy

I have a Premiere XL, which received the latest software update 2 week ago. Now,for the first time, the Tivo is sometimes non-responsive to the "Tivo" button on my remote. It doesn't go to the home screen. The other buttons work, the light on the Tivo flashes indicating it is "hearing" the remote, and rebooting is necessary to fix it. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## powrcow

This issue just appeared for me, once this weekend and once last week. I have an RF remote with the dongle plugged into the Tivo, but I still have the infrared remote nearby. When the TiVo stopped responding to remote commands from the RF remote, I tried the infrared with no luck. Video still played. After 2 minutes, the TiVo responded to remote commands like nothing had happened.

I'm not sure what caused this and I've never had this issue until last week. The software hasn't updated recently.


----------

